# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Dodecad K12b Ancient West Eurasia [by Eupedia Team]

## Jovialis

Here are all of the coordinates for Dodecad K12b Ancient West Eurasia. The sample list will continue to be updated.

Produced by Jovialis, Durate, and contributions by Maciamo.

Updated: April 25, 2020

Total number of ancient DNA samples: 959

Paste coordinates in the source tab of http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh/dodecad-k12b-vahaduo.htm

Download the coordinates here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/c9zxqr...asia.docx/file

Also available on Admixture Studio:

----------


## torzio

mine

Distance to:
Torziok12b

1.89726118
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

4.40054542
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

4.63928874
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

4.65249395
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

4.82277928
CL23

4.86300319
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

5.02880702
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.21492090
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

6.00532264
SZ28

6.60955369
CL49

6.88000000
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

6.93799683
CL94

7.28685117
R1221_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.57478052
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.62312272
CL57

7.70831369
CL36

7.72828571
CL47

7.79092421
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

7.88022842
R61_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.89459942
Bavaria_BB_II5524

7.93197958
SZ45

8.04563857
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

8.04854024
SZ43

8.12515231
SZ27

8.49518687
R108_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi





father below
Distance to:
PonzanoK12b

2.96722092
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

4.88872171
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.02758391
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

5.03138152
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

5.17989382
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.65693380
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

5.67751706
CL49

5.88861614
R61_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

5.95225167
SZ28

6.03410308
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

6.08940063
CL47

6.10329419
CL23

6.37341353
CL94

6.61260161
SZ45

7.01978632
R1221_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.19994444
R108_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

7.20488029
Bavaria_BB_II5524

7.21248917
CL57

7.22930840
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

7.42829052
R109_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

7.88196676
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.10768771
CL102

8.27916059
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

8.36763407
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10851

8.39875586
SZ27





Female first cousin from paternal grandfather sister line
Distance to:
TrentinoCles

2.53333772
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

2.88975778
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.48031608
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.75795157
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

3.85072720
SZ28

4.27906532
SZ43

5.06032608
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.88459005
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

6.05645936
CL36

6.11802256
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

6.50109222
CL23

6.53108720
SZ31

7.26898205
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

7.82710036
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

7.89238874
CL49

7.97467241
SZ36

8.36254148
Bavaria_BB_II5524

8.43631436
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.58509755
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

8.78997156
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

9.10143395
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

9.24717795
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

9.46118914
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

9.51338005
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

9.55524987
SZ37





Below is a male whose ancestor is the brother of my great great grandfather b.1822 ( paternal side ) same surname

Distance to:
BelunPk12b

2.85040348
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

2.89129729
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

2.95218563
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

3.00813896
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.06084956
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

4.34786154
SZ28

5.05758836
CL23

5.50328993
CL49

6.21656658
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

6.24843981
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

6.33832786
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

6.40148420
SZ43

6.46353618
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.86280555
CL36

7.35241457
R61_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.56866567
Bavaria_BB_II5524

7.96169580
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.15677019
SZ31

8.19120260
CL94

8.35335262
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

8.41500446
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

8.53501025
CL47

9.05707458
SZ36

9.21911059
CL57

9.33575385
SZ45

----------


## torzio

running all above with max output of 4


Distance to:
BelunPk12b

2.85040348
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

2.89129729
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

2.95218563
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

3.00813896
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge



Distance to:
TrentinoCles

2.53333772
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

2.88975778
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.48031608
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.75795157
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro



Distance to:
Torziok12b

1.89726118
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

4.40054542
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

4.63928874
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

4.65249395
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia


Distance to:
PonzanoK12b

2.96722092
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

4.88872171
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.02758391
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

5.03138152
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto





*only sample that is in the top for all of the above
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge


*
*I4331, I4332, Early/Middle Bronze Age, 1700-1500 BCE*http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/05/09/135616
doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/135616 

I4331
mtDNA: I1a1
Y-DNA: J2b2a

----------


## Joey37

Screen Shot 2020-02-07 at 6.20.42 PM.pngWhat does SZ stand for? I match those guys real well.

----------


## Jovialis

Those are samples from the paper, "Understanding 6th-century barbarian social organization and migration through paleogenomics", about Lombards. The SZ stands for Szólád, a city in Hungary.

----------


## Joey37

Oh, so they're Lombards. Makes sense, then.

----------


## Stuvanè

Distance to:
Stuvanè

3.43011662
SZ31

3.44400929
SZ36

3.71212877
CL36

4.21513938
SZ43

4.68264882
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

4.83184230
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

4.97630385
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

5.34300477
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

5.55229682
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

5.57919349
SZ37

5.58678799
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

5.87326144
CL23

6.25171976
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

6.43351381
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.77911499
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.07541518
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

7.29406608
R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

7.43797688
SZ28

7.65708169
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.93996222
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

7.97270970
SZ1

8.40716956
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.74874848
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.04734768
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.37029882
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

----------


## mha

All SZ samples are not homogenous. If I remember correctly, you have Northern and Southern cluster with some samples in-between. Szolad is a match for me also, and I presume other Slavs. First ten:

Distance to:
me

4.21754668
ANI163_Varna_Outlier

4.77990586
SZ42

4.96589368
SZ12

5.05904141
SZ11

5.45348512
SZ24

6.21923629
SZ30

6.31038034
AlemannicBavariaBIM_33

6.32664208
SZ25

6.37617440
SZ13

7.05800963
CL97

----------


## bigsnake49

Mine:

Screen Shot 2020-02-08 at 10.24.32.png

Scythian, eh? Solezad cluster are the next matches.

----------


## Angela

^^There's more than one "type" of Scythian found in Moldova. One is very "Northern", and one is very "Southern European".

----------


## xri34

> Mine:
> 
> Attachment 11796
> 
> Scythian, eh? Solezad cluster are the next matches.


Could you post a photo or copy and paste because the link does not open?
This is mine
4.71686336 R60_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna
4.87681248 CrusaderKnightApuliaAbruzzoLebanonCrusaderSI53
5.09032415 SZ37
5.56705488 R969_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti
5.81283924 R121_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia
6.38806700 SZ36
7.03153611 SZ31
7.10957101 R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi
7.16487264 ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192
7.25426082 R1290_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna
7.46294178 R54_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna
7.51240308 ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy305
7.65527269 R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche
7.73755775 R970_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti
7.76067652 R1549_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo
7.81090904 R59_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna
7.87537301 ScythianMoldova_SCY300
7.92704863 R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio
8.13490627 R973_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti
8.18330618 R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria
8.37068695 R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia
8.48079006 R836_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche
8.69321575 R58_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna
8.87463239 ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197
9.38254230 R49_Imperial_Era_Centocelle_Necropolis

----------


## torzio

the scythian query

I cannot recall if the question of Scythian being a branch of sarmatians or not being Sarmatians has ever been resolved 

IMO, I always kept them separated

Others have kept them as one huge tribe

----------


## Angela

I just realized that I've been using the coordinates from the original 23andme v3. Since I'm sure almost no one has that, and is using either v4, or v5 or ancestry, which seems pretty close to v5, I'll be using the v5 from now on. The order changes but the players are the same.

Distance to:
Angela

5.88072274
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.32650773
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

6.32865705
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

6.44030279
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

6.46676117
SZ43

6.53661992
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.03668956
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

7.04472143
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

7.09619616
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.14881808
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

7.44927513
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.88178279
CL36

8.15250268
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

8.36475343
SZ28

8.77719773
Bul10_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.92554760
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima

8.94997207
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.15645128
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.17988562
SZ31

9.21016829
CL23

9.30224167
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.30524583
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

9.47417543
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

9.47641282
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia

9.54090667
ScythianMoldova_SCY300



I know this is internally consistent because of the following:

Balkans Bronze Age 13313

Distance to:
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

3.56275646
Italy_Lombardy

4.78770749
Italy_Emilia

4.93995082
Italy_Liguria

5.14574766
Italy_Veneto

5.39127537
Italy_Piedmont

6.07536254
Italy_Tuscany

6.54086099
Swiss_Italian

7.53474883
Italy_Trentino

8.14842046
France_Corsica

8.45013349
Italy_FriuliVG

8.57974941
Italy_Romagna

9.78872702
Italy_Aosta_Valley

11.74627933
Italy_Marche

12.03777155
Italy_Lazio

12.29336406
Albanian_North

12.42080915
Albanian_Kosovo

14.46197428
Baleares

15.62894430
Macedonian

16.46757724
Galicia

17.02095179
Gagauz

17.19215810
Extremadura

17.51714611
Italy_Abruzzo

18.13725448
Portuguese

18.47098536
Pomak

18.50866554
Murcia




Distance to:
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

5.28431225
France_Corsica

5.49877060
Italy_Liguria

6.36053229
Italy_Emilia

6.74417601
Italy_Tuscany

7.01113953
Italy_Lombardy

7.79892301
Italy_Piedmont

8.50914214
Italy_Romagna

9.16329828
Italy_Veneto

10.10349259
Swiss_Italian

10.76158901
Italy_Marche

11.32464057
Italy_Lazio

11.48999565
Italy_Trentino

11.59190735
Italy_FriuliVG

12.58351257
Italy_Aosta_Valley

13.34843437
Baleares

14.57551714
Galicia

15.03443048
Extremadura

15.06820162
Albanian_Kosovo

15.30791299
Albanian_North

15.34010104
Canarias

15.34070403
Portuguese

15.59502164
Murcia

16.28642311
Italy_Abruzzo

16.74281040
Andalucia

17.28226548
Castilla_Y_Leon




Distance to:
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

3.13346390
France_Corsica

7.13643258
Italy_Tuscany

7.88741853
Italy_Emilia

7.93103398
Italy_Romagna

8.18782084
Italy_Liguria

8.83622646
Italy_Marche

10.09776678
Italy_Lazio

10.31520419
Italy_Lombardy

11.47091135
Italy_Piedmont

12.67673923
Italy_Veneto

13.57074278
Italy_Abruzzo

14.29889900
Swiss_Italian

15.07772085
Italy_Campania

15.12041785
Italy_FriuliVG

15.56398150
Italy_Trentino

15.90457623
Italy_Sicily

16.16580032
Albanian_Kosovo

16.47288038
Italy_Apulia

16.63682963
Baleares

16.96335462
Albanian_North

17.16246581
Italy_Aosta_Valley

17.91113269
Italy_Calabria

18.28365664
Greek

18.43507798
Murcia

18.50067837
Galicia



Again, the Dodecad K12b updated has one Corsican sample, via "Sizzi", and I highly doubt it's representative. 

In regular K12b...

Distance to:
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

6.26660195
TSI30

7.70621178
Tuscan

8.94646299
North_Italian

9.25349664
C_Italian

9.38393841
N_Italian

9.96218350
O_Italian

16.23912559
Sicilian

16.26235223
S_Italian_Sicilian

16.63682963
Baleares

18.28365664
Greek

18.43507798
Murcia

18.50067837
Galicia

18.75878194
Extremadura

18.88255015
Andalucia

19.18635192
Canarias

19.48964340
Portuguese

20.70434978
Ashkenazi

20.85449832
Castilla_Y_Leon

21.34596215
Spaniards

21.36841595
Ashkenazy_Jews

22.01702750
Morocco_Jews

22.40865681
Spanish

22.59549291
Sephardic_Jews

22.77898374
Castilla_La_Mancha

22.79030715
Cataluna



Distance to:
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

4.95855987
France_Corsica

5.72900515
Italy_Romagna

5.73295543
Italy_Marche

6.52601027
Italy_Tuscany

7.24070466
Italy_Lazio

7.99930566
Italy_Emilia

8.57943659
Italy_Liguria

10.37018436
Italy_Abruzzo

10.86251230
Italy_Lombardy

11.76210041
Italy_Campania

12.19792774
Italy_Piedmont

12.42161332
Italy_Veneto

12.83907707
Albanian_Kosovo

12.91294962
Italy_Apulia

13.07584127
Italy_Sicily

13.09491886
Greek

13.69630607
Albanian_North

14.63272210
Italy_FriuliVG

14.85030850
Swiss_Italian

14.95477500
Italy_Calabria

15.92765394
Italy_Trentino

16.62573006
Ashkenazi

17.11678124
Ashkenazy_Jews

18.54059870
Gagauz

18.65887850
Italy_Aosta_Valley

----------


## xri34

> the scythian query
> 
> I cannot recall if the question of Scythian being a branch of sarmatians or not being Sarmatians has ever been resolved 
> 
> IMO, I always kept them separated
> 
> Others have kept them as one huge tribe


Scythians and Sarmatians were very close in genetic and cultural terms but they were two distinct tribes. The Moldova Scythian samples 300,305,192 and 197 are not real Scythians. They are close to Southern Eurpeans and they are considered Northern Thracians/Getae.

----------


## Angela

^^The same sort of thing happens with Szolad samples: there's a "northern" cluster and a "southern" cluster. In Szolad the southerners were subjugated by the Langobards. I don't think that was the case with the Scythians, i.e. a "class" system, but I'd have to recheck the burial contexts.

For people just starting to play around with these:


I'm always closest to SZ43 and CL23.

----------


## Northener

-Double posting-

----------


## Northener

Jovialis e.a. thanks for developing!!!!


Some doubts about the results because in our case the Bronze Age samples are prevalent above the iron age/early middle ages. That's IMO not a good sign. Usually is more recent drift more close...


Distance to: Northerner
1.37419067 BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047
1.97861062 CL146
2.27982455 CL145
2.62806012 SZ4
2.66608327 CL93
3.44633138 SZ7
3.60291549 SZ22
4.01720052 CL151
4.07760959 SZ9
4.09470390 SZ13 


Distance to: NorthernerDad
2.94535227 BronzeAgeOuterHebrides_I2655
3.21373614 BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047
3.23739092 SZ7
3.52315200 CL84
3.64394018 CL93
3.73158143 CL145
3.87244109 SZ15
3.96203231 CL83
4.31705918 CL146
4.34257988 R1286_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria


Distance to: NorthenerMom
2.19786260 BronzeAgeOuterHebrides_I2655
2.82237489 CL93
3.27783465 CL145
3.45272356 CL92
3.47195910 CL84
3.47701021 CL83
3.92670345 BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047
3.95586906 CL146
4.23303674 SZ7
4.27896015 IronAgeHinxton5_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389799

----------


## Duarte

> Jovialis e.a. thanks for developing!!!!
> 
> 
> Some doubts about the results because in our case the Bronze Age samples are prevalent above the iron age/early middle ages. That's IMO not a good sign. Usually is more recent drift more close...
> 
> 
> Distance to: Northerner
> 1.37419067 BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047
> 1.97861062 CL146
> ...


Dear Northerner.
The vast majority of the coordinates included so far refer to samples obtained in Italy, Iberia, Central Europe and Balkans. The current entry coordinates do not favor people from northern and northwestern Europe. Many coordinates of samples from that area would be needed in the source dada entry and these coordinates have not yet been obtained. Fir that reason his results looks strange, with North Europe Bronze Age in the first place. 
Cheers :)

----------


## Dou

The same nonsense as always.

5.91572481
CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40

6.02217569
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320

6.41493570
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.22570412
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208

7.22570412
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208

7.24944825
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892

7.27760263
ElSotilloBasqueCountry_I1977

7.38375921
R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.99233383
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852

8.55661732
IlercavonesCatalan_I3321

8.79180300
LBA_ElSotillo_Alava_I2469

8.84762115
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895

8.91707351
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

9.16251603
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella

9.30830812
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

9.65871109
MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649

9.88438668
EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981

9.93942151
EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585

10.17689540
VasconicTribe_I8209

10.17689540
I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1

10.23212099
VisigothIberianGirona_I12034

10.39308905
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516

10.41494119
Pre-RomanGirona_I3324

10.42269159
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3759

10.58412963
IronAgeCatalan_I12640



*​*14.0
I1296_Malak_Preslavets



11.4
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I12878



11.2
IberianElArgarBronzeAge_I8136



10.8
CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457



9.0
I8211_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1



7.6
IlercavonesCatalan_I3321



5.4
Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge



5.0
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866



2.6
Falkenstein_Mesolithic_Germany



2.6
I1949_GD37_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic



2.2
R475_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia



2.2
R6_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza



1.8
CeltiberianMixTribeNorthernSpain_I3238



1.6
I1685_Natufian_Nat4_Raqefet_Cave_Israel



1.4
TartessianArchaicAndalusia_I12561



1.4
I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1



1.4
Brillenhohle_Magdalenian_Germany



1.2
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_50



1.2
IronAgeHinxton1_Celt_ERS389795



0.8
I8202_NE_Iberia_RomP_Empuries1



0.6
CL146



0.6
IberiaBronzeAge_ATP9



0.6
R80_Imperial_Era_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis



0.6
I1290_GD13A_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic



0.6
I1416_AG83/1_Early_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan



0.4
VasconicTribe_I8209



0.4
CrusaderKnightTuscanLebanonCrusaderSI41



0.4
R132_Imperial_Era__Marcellino_&_Pietro



0.4
I3151_Trypillia



0.2
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1



0.2
Continenza_Mesolithic_Italy



0.2
I2433_Globular_Amphora

----------


## torzio

> Scythians and Sarmatians were very close in genetic and cultural terms but they were two distinct tribes. The Moldova Scythian samples 300,305,192 and 197 are not real Scythians. They are close to Southern Eurpeans and they are considered Northern Thracians/Getae.


thanks

i get these from MTA , for what it is worth


7. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 10.0* - scy197b - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

17. Scythian Southern Moldova (270 BC) *..... 12.35* - scy192 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

24. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 13.52* - scy300 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

31. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 14.25* - scy305 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

41. Scythian Moldova (290 BC) *..... 15.24* - scy311 - 
Top 61 % match vs all users

65. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *..... 16.7* - DA195 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

84. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *..... 18.58* - DA198 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

94. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *..... 19.26* - scy304 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

and also the bottom of the below



1. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro (930 BC) *..... 5.076* - R1 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

4. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) *..... 8.937* - I3313 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

52. Thraco-Cimmerian Black Sea (900 BC) *..... 15.89* - MJ12 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users


my father only get sycthian in the deep dive breakdown.......one line , nothing else

----------


## Angela

> The same nonsense as always.
> 
> 5.91572481
> CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40
> 
> 6.02217569
> IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320
> 
> 6.41493570
> ...


Sorry, I don't quite understand. What's nonsense about a Spaniard getting matches with a lot of Bronze and Iron Age Spanish samples?

If you're talking about the second graph, which is like an admixture chart, I don't pay any attention to that, because like a lot of such analyses it mixes people from sometimes wildly different eras. If you're going to do it, at least do it at .25x and .50x.

As for your best "Roman" sample from Antonio et al, looks to me like a Spaniard who went to Rome in the early Medieval period. The authors of that paper totally ignored the fact that not all the samples from a major international city, like, say, today's New York, are going to be locals, and the same is true for a Medieval pilgrimage site.

Distance to:
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

5.07975393
Galicia

5.33575674
Baleares

6.34399716
Cataluna

6.67958831
Extremadura

7.09184743
Spaniards

7.72128875
Castilla_Y_Leon

7.99059447
Portuguese

8.22842026
Spanish

8.89248559
Murcia

8.96985507
Cantabria

9.44101181
Italy_Aosta_Valley

9.59939061
Castilla_La_Mancha

9.82168519
Valencia

10.44232254
Andalucia

10.73161218
Aragon

11.82577957
Swiss_Italian

12.41785408
French

12.68400883
Italy_Trentino

12.96788340
French

13.24715205
Italy_Lombardy

13.53898423
Italy_Piedmont

13.88042867
Canarias

15.10681559
Italy_Veneto

15.34781066
Italy_Liguria

16.08108488
Italy_Emilia

----------


## torzio

> running all above with max output of 4
> 
> 
> Distance to:
> BelunPk12b
> 
> 2.85040348
> I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge
> 
> ...


data from these companies
BelunPk12b .............myHeritage
TrentinoCles .............Ancestry
Torziok12b...............ftdna bigy .................i have 23andme v3 but never use it
PonzanoK12b ...........23andme v4

all different companies ............results are similar for the bulk

----------


## Dou

> Sorry, I don't quite understand. What's nonsense about a Spaniard getting matches with a lot of Bronze and Iron Age Spanish samples?


Well, no old sample really stands out for me since only one is less than 6.0, if they are Spanish samples of the bronze or iron age it is even more strange. That they are old is no excuse since one has obtained a distance of 1.8 with an old sample in this same thread.

To compare from Global25 (mine):



```
[1] "1. CLOSEST SINGLE ITEM DISTANCE%"    
 Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895                  ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473
                            0.1725485                             0.1767569
     Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892      Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10853
                            0.1885524                             0.2103521
                 ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23             Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594
                            0.2113906                             0.2229933
     ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b        Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3982
                            0.2244037                             0.2286416
       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33 ITA_Boville_Ernica_Latini_IA:RMPR1021
                            0.2337627                             0.2363535
    Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12514                  ITA_Collegno_MA:CL36
                            0.2425407                             0.2449306
    Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12515                  ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1287
                            0.2464224                             0.2472590
          ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA:RMPR851                  ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94
                            0.2502159                             0.2516029
           ITA_Proto-Villanovan:RMPR1         ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1221
                            0.2522915                             0.2571848
                         HRV_IA:I3313             Levant_LBN_MA_Mixed:SI-41
                            0.2620630                             0.2622670
      ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105                          HUN_BA:I7040
                            0.2651754                             0.2656181
                   ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61        Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585
                            0.2686559                             0.2688010
      TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier:I0588             Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524
                            0.2720257                             0.2721195
                Bell_Beaker_ITA:I2478      Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7498
                            0.2730165                             0.2733715
       Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582      Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7425
                            0.2745505                             0.2764634
            ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR116             Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520
                            0.2796230                             0.2823384
           Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538                 Iberia_North_IA:I3758
                            0.2824199                             0.2837728
                       DEU_Roman:FN_2                  ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1285
                            0.2847420                             0.2862429
                Iberia_North_BA:I2471     Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673
                            0.2865519                             0.2908969
                 ITA_Collegno_MA:CL57                 Iberia_East_IA:I12879
                            0.2925645                             0.2928361
                   HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ28             Iberia_Southeast_BA:I8570
                            0.2937090                             0.2945658
                 DEU_Lech_EBA:POST_44             ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR113
                            0.2960743                             0.2973096
        ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1224                 ITA_Collegno_MA:CL121
                            0.2994411                             0.2998483
                        HRV_EBA:I3499               Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874
                            0.3009950                             0.3015427
            DEU_Lech_BBC:UNTA58_68Sk1            CZE_Hallstatt_Bylany:DA111
                            0.3022913                             0.3026153
                   HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ43           DEU_Lech_MBA:OTTM_151ind2_d
                            0.3045094                             0.3070668
    Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109
                            0.3086649                             0.3088576
                Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121
                            0.3103901                             0.3115959
      ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR110         ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1220
                            0.3133496                             0.3145997
            Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2364       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR122
                            0.3151666                             0.3153094
                ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b                  Iberia_East_IA:I3320
                            0.3159193                             0.3169921
       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36                  ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1283
                            0.3175201                             0.3175374
                        HRV_MBA:I4331                    HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ45
                            0.3177672                             0.3180975
                  Scythian_MDA:scy197      Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7424
                            0.3192053                             0.3199015
                   Scythian_HUN:DA198                 Iberia_North_IA:I3759
                            0.3209003                             0.3219891
     Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209               ITA_Etruscan_o:RMPR475b
                            0.3220233                             0.3223616
         DEU_Welzin_BA_outlier3:WEZ57      Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203
                            0.3226810                             0.3238873
                         HUN_BA_o:SZ1                  Iberia_East_IA:I3322
                            0.3240741                             0.3255104
      ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR120      Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7457
                            0.3273973                             0.3287644
                   ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR52                    ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR60
                            0.3293342                             0.3296483
                   ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR63       ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR108
                            0.3296847                             0.3304694
             Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6623                  ITA_Collegno_MA:CL63
                            0.3309592                             0.3339177
                 ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1289        Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3581
                            0.3378787                             0.3381878
                   ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR57      Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034
                            0.3407550                             0.3435855
             Levant_LBN_MA_Euro:SI-40             Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624
                            0.3438968                             0.3439200
                   HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ36                          HUN_BA:I7043
                            0.3440262                             0.3444198
                   HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ37                    HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ32
                            0.3446201                             0.3446288
        Iberia_Southwest_BA_Afr:I7162        Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3576
                            0.3462470                             0.3481279
      ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR107                 Iberia_North_BA:I2470
                            0.3484709                             0.3484796
     Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12031           Iberia_Northeast_RomP:I8339
                            0.3495697                             0.3498900
```

----------


## Duarte

Dear Dou. 
I am not an expert in distance calculations, but the fact is that different calculators provide different distances. MTA considers that distances up to 10 are from individuals who are their ancestors, from 11 to 20 of individuals who are part of your ancestry, and from 21 to 30 of individuals who are possibly related to your ancestry. Maciamo Hey considers distances of 7 as a strong indication of ancestry. I have noticed that the south Italians and Italians of the northeast are the ones that present the shortest distances in relation to ancestral populations. Perhaps this is an indication that in these regions the genetic changes have been smaller in relation to the modern population. The Middle Ages were quite tumultuous in the Iberian Peninsula from the arrival of the Moors in the 8th century until the completion of the reconquest at the end of the 15th century. Population movements were immense during this period. The expulsion of the Moors was not a successful operation in much of Spain (see the following excerpt from the English wikipedia). Portugal, with the advent of colonization, suffered a large population deficit in Minho, Douro and Alentejo. Migrants from other regions of Europe helped to overcome the lack of local labor and, in the Sado region, Alentejo, African slaves were recruited. 

Cheers :)

Expulsion of the Moriscos:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expu...f_the_Moriscos

“Numbers and success of the expulsion
It is very difficult to gauge the success of the expulsion in purging Spain of its Morisco population, a topic which has been recently subject to a rather intense academic reassessment. Even estimates on the number of Moriscos present in Spain prior to expulsion vary, ranging from numbers based on records of expulsion orders such as those of Lynch and Lapeyre (around 300,000)[20] to more recent estimates of up to one million.[16]
Equally, traditional Spanish historiography and early studies which drew heavily from it paint a picture of a very well run affair which succeeded in channeling the vast majority of Moriscos (around 270,000) out of the country in a short period of time. As a result, early estimates of Moriscos who succeeded in remaining in the country after the expulsion were judged to be as low as 15,000.[20]
However, a number of recent investigative studies have been challenging the traditional discourse on the supposed success of the expulsion in purging Spain of its Morisco population. Indeed, a number of modern studies have concluded that expulsion met widely differing levels of success, particularly between the two major Spanish crowns of Castile and Aragon.
One of the earliest anglophone re-examinations of Morisco expulsion was carried out by Trevor J. Dadson in 2007. Dadson estimates that as much as 40% of Moriscos (around 200,000) never left the country and up to an additional 70,000 of those expelled, managed to return. A significant section of his work is devoted to the example of Villarubia de los Ojos in southern Castille. The Morisco population of this town, that perhaps they were not authentic Moriscos but had been classified as Moriscos to appropriate their property, was the target of three expulsions which they managed to avoid or from which they succeeded in returning from to their town of origin, being protected and hidden by their non-Morisco neighbours. Dadson provides numerous examples, of similar incidents throughout Spain whereby Moriscos were protected and supported by non-Moriscos and returned en masse from North Africa, Portugal or France to their towns of origin.[4]
A similar study on the expulsion in Andalusia concluded it was an inefficient operation which was significantly reduced in its severity by resistance to the measure among local authorities and populations. It further highlights the constant flow of returnees from North Africa, creating a dilemma for the local inquisition who did not know how to deal with those who had been given no choice but to convert to Islam during their stay in Muslim lands as a result of the Royal Decree. Upon the coronation of Felipe IV, the new king gave the order to desist from attempting to impose measures on returnees and in September 1628 the Council of the Supreme Inquisition ordered inquisitors in Seville not to prosecute expelled Moriscos "unless they cause significant commotion."[21]
An investigation published in 2012 sheds light on the thousands of Moriscos who remained in the province of Granada alone, surviving both the initial expulsion to other parts of Spain in 1571 and the final expulsion of 1604. These Moriscos managed to evade in various ways the royal decrees, hiding their true origin thereafter. More surprisingly, by the 17th and 18th centuries much of this group accumulated great wealth by controlling the silk trade and also holding about a hundred public offices. Most of these lineages were nevertheless completely assimilated over generations despite their endogamic practices. A compact core of active crypto-Muslims was prosecuted by the Inquisition in 1727, receiving comparatively light sentences. These convicts kept alive their identity until the late 18th century.[22]
Besides, officially a large quantity of Moriscos of the Catalan Low Ebro where excluded from expulsion and remained in their villages and towns, as well as some other expelled who returned, given the fact that they were very well integrated into Catalan Christian society, on the contrary to those in Aragon, Valencia and even to the Moriscos of the Catalan Low Segre.[23]”

“Expulsion of Moriscos and population genetics

Spain's Morisco population was the last population who self-identified and traced its roots to the various waves of Muslim conquerors from North Africa. Modern population genetics generally assume Moriscos to have had both significant Iberian and North African ancestry, even if, after centuries of presence and intermarriage in the Iberian peninsula they were unlikely to differ significantly in ethnic terms from the wider Spanish population. For this reason, studies in population genetics which aim to ascertain Morisco ancestry in modern populations search for Iberian or European genetic markers among contemporary Morisco descendants in North Africa,[24] and for North African genetic markers among modern day Spaniards.[7] A wide number of recent genetic studies of modern-day Spanish and Portuguese populations have ascertained an unusually high level of North African admixture as compared to the rest of the European continent, approximately 5% of Spaniards have E-M81 Y-haplogroup, which is the characteristic haplogroup of the white population of North Africa or Berber which is generally attributed to Islamic rule and settlement of the Iberian peninsula.[25] Common North African genetic markers which are relatively high frequencies in the Iberian peninsula as compared to the rest of the European continent are Y-chromosome E1b1b1b1(E-M81)[26][27] and MtDna Haplogroups L and U6.[_citation needed_]Studies coincide that North African admixture tends to increase in the South and West of the peninsula, peaking in parts of Andalusia,[28]Extremadura and North West Castile.[_citation needed_] Distribution of North African markers are largely absent from the northeast of Spain as well as the Basque country.[7] The uneven distribution of admixture in Spain has been explained by the extent and intensity of Islamic colonization in a given area, but also by the varying levels of success in attempting to expel the Moriscos in different regions of Spain,[7] as well as forced and voluntary morisco population movements during the 16th and 17th centuries.[29]
As for tracing Morisco descendants in North Africa, to date there have been few genetic studies of populations of Morisco origin in the Maghreb region, although studies of the Moroccan population have not detected significant recent genetic inflow from the Iberian peninsula.[_citation needed_] A recent study of various Tunisian ethnic groups has found that all were indigenous North African, including those who self-identified as Andalusians.[24]”

----------


## Cris

Me

Distance to:
Cris

3.08588723
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

3.64443411
CL36

3.84096342
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

4.13772885
SZ36

4.57340136
SZ43

4.59629198
SZ31

4.81472741
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

5.43058929
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

5.45519935
CL23

5.51555981
R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

5.75796839
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

6.24899992
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

6.34505319
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

6.55944357
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

7.31306365
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.34382734
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

7.53980769
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

7.62713577
SZ37

7.69145630
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

7.81295079
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.98225532
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

8.00696572
R118_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.43250259
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.49685236
R121_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.54085476
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.62042342
SZ28

8.63141356
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.65963625
R1549_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo

8.82138311
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

8.94691008
R970_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.94862559
R969_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

9.23064461
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.25322646
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.46960928
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12647

9.49497235
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.60703909
CL121

9.73763318
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515

9.87030901
R60_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

9.97369540
CrusaderKnightTuscanLebanonCrusaderSI41

10.00551348
SZ1

10.37804413
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

10.39156389
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

10.60230635
IberianCordobaCaliphate_I7498

10.66012195
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

10.86311650
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

11.28600461
R1290_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.35455415
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

11.36385498
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

11.51601928
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

11.52752358
R836_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

11.72699024
CrusaderKnightApuliaAbruzzoLebanonCrusaderSI53

11.80939033
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge

11.85892913
LateRomanIberiaGranada_I3581

12.01290140
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12644

12.18379662
LateRomanIberiaGranada_I3576

12.22534253
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy305

12.31035743
R973_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

12.43470949
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516

12.43764849
R54_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

12.47328345
SZ40



My father

ance to:
R

2.31231486
SZ36

2.64210144
SZ31

3.65517441
CL36

4.38810893
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

4.44244302
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

4.48075886
SZ43

4.75121037
SZ37

4.77727956
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

4.93945341
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

5.92184093
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

6.54383680
R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

6.77214885
CL23

6.79253266
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

6.80238194
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

6.89327934
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.28193656
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.35707822
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

7.56400026
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.89228737
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.10115424
SZ1

8.23665587
R121_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.31322440
R1549_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo

8.37486716
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

8.38998808
R969_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.60088949
SZ28

8.73870128
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

8.94750244
R60_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

9.24319750
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.39954254
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy305

9.40642334
R970_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

9.50494608
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

9.97185539
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

9.98261990
R118_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

10.50689298
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

10.52640014
CrusaderKnightApuliaAbruzzoLebanonCrusaderSI53

10.67944287
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

10.80379563
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

10.93032021
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

11.00753833
R1290_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.03906699
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

11.10504390
CL121

11.11533175
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

11.50884877
CL49

11.65652607
R836_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

11.96119559
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

12.13247708
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

12.16270940
R54_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

12.24041257
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

12.25901709
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12647

12.27378507
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

12.37654637
R973_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

12.61248191
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515

12.61421817
R59_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

12.71691393
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

12.76226077
IberianCordobaCaliphate_I7498

12.90326703
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

13.18335314
R61_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

13.21174856
R131_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

13.24511231
CrusaderKnightTuscanLebanonCrusaderSI41

13.29071857
R122_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia



My mother

Distance to:
S

2.88882329
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

3.17130888
SZ36

3.18626741
CL36

4.07612561
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

4.24293530
SZ31

4.50363187
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

4.53321078
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

5.28071965
SZ43

5.89844047
R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

6.01418324
CL23

6.34981890
SZ37

6.56880507
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

6.78795256
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.04606273
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

7.13773774
R1549_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo

7.28385887
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.67028683
R121_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

7.98259356
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

7.98716470
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

8.02082913
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

8.24172919
R969_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.48862769
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

8.49162529
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

8.55114612
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.58980209
R118_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.71608857
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.82194423
SZ1

8.84709557
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

8.84783589
R970_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.96010045
R60_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

9.32187213
SZ28

9.41667139
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

9.52474147
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.81495797
CL121

9.91983367
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

10.55326490
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy305

10.58652918
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

10.60812896
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

10.69788297
CrusaderKnightApuliaAbruzzoLebanonCrusaderSI53

10.87427699
R1290_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.17228267
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12647

11.18555318
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

11.19276552
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.20393235
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515

11.24333580
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

11.30382236
R836_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

11.31675749
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

11.70965841
R54_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.72238030
CrusaderKnightTuscanLebanonCrusaderSI41

11.75479902
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

11.76541117
IberianCordobaCaliphate_I7498

12.06424055
R973_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

12.45214439
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

12.61743635
R131_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

12.79907028
R122_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

12.81322754
Scythian_SCY311

12.89416922
CL49

12.91482481
R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

12.92041408
R59_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

13.00159221
SZ40

----------


## Jovialis

> Samples from Mesolithic to Iron Age (Dodecad K12b)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Aesch1_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,66.18,7.18,0.1,0,8.62,0.78,13.43,0
> Aesch10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.83,0,67.95,8.35,0,0,10.36,0,10.51,0
> Aesch11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,66.66,8.37,0,0,10.13,0,11.51,0
> Aesch12_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.05,0,67.21,5.74,0,0,8.64,0,12.36,0
> ...


Here is a good resource for us to use to organize the samples by era:

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map.../37.318/26.147

It would be interesting to see how each one would be modeled for individuals.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Using data from Jovialis post 252. Thanks for the data again. I see that it is showing 274.46 / 2.77, is there any reason it is being presented that way, in the past I remember it being differently. Maybe I messed with my settings and did not realize it.


Distance: 274.4654% / 2.74465417
Target: PalermoTrapani | ADC: 0.25x

73.0
Anatolian_N



14.2
EHG



12.2
CHG



0.6
WHG

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Results using the coordinates Jovialis provided in post #255 (thanks again). 


Distance: 243.3228% / 2.43322774
Target: PalermoTrapani | ADC: 0.25x

73.8
Anatolian_N



19.8
Yamnaya



6.4
CHG

----------


## Wheal

*Distance to:*
*llw*

2.83437824
SZ8

2.92205407
VisigothGermanicGirona_I12163

3.32607877
SX23_Switzerland_LN

3.35295392
R62_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

3.54520803
R1219_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

3.82582017
SZ23

4.01251791
CrusaderKnightCelto-GermanicLebanonCrusaderSI39

4.20758838
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

4.23036641
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

4.46927287
R1288_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

4.60411772
SZ38

5.13858930
SZ3

5.30807875
R106_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

5.51875892
BellBeakerSouthernFrance_I3874

5.71072675
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

5.73627928
CL97

5.86426466
SZ5

5.90341427
SZ24

5.91057527
SZ42

5.92081920
VisigothFrankishGirona_I12032

5.98533207
MX259_Switzerland_LN

6.01139751
SZ6

6.08107721
SZ14

6.43582939
R1286_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

6.45310003
SZ12

----------


## Wheal

Results from Jovialis code


Distance: 7.5193% / 0.07519326
Target: llw

4.0
MX279_Switzerland_LN



3.8
RISE00_Sope_Estonia_~2000_years



3.2
I12029_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



3.2
RISE276_Trundholm_mose_II_2525_years



3.0
RISE435_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4094_years



2.6
RISE394_Bulanovo_Russia_3532_years



2.4
I5402_Iron_Gates_HG



2.2
RISE431_Leki_Male_Poland_3762_years



2.2
RISE480_Erd_4_Hungary



2.2
RISE569_Brandysek_Czech_Republic_~2000_years



2.0
I3151_Trypillia



2.0
RISE483_Erd_4_Hungary



2.0
RISE559_Augsburg_Germany



2.0
RISE568¬_Brandysek_Czech_Republic



1.8
I0550_KAR22A_Karsdorf_LN_Karsdorf_Germany_2564-2475_calBCE



1.8
KO1_Hungary_5710BC



1.8
TartessianArchaicAndalusia_I12561



1.6
I8211_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1



1.6
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis



1.6
RISE446_Bergrheinfeld_Germany_4015_years



1.6
RISE47_Sebber_skole_Denmark_3153_years



1.6
RISE547_Temrta_IV_Russia_4175_years



1.6
RISE595_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro



1.4
I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara _Russia_3010-2622_calBCE



1.4
I9130_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete



1.4
R106_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi



1.4
RISE109_Wojkowice_Poland_3544_years



1.4
RISE154_Szczepankowice_Poland_3522_years



1.4
RISE484_Erd_4_Hungary



1.2
I1700_AG88_1_Early_MPPNB



1.2
I8212_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1_atypical



1.2
RISE210_Angamollan_Sweden_3105_years



1.2
RISE479_Erd_4_Hungary_~2000_years



1.2
SZ13



1.0
ANI160_Varna_Outlier



1.0
BR1_Hungary_2080BC



1.0
I3778_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES



1.0
RISE471_Untermeitingen_Germany



1.0
RISE546_Temrta_IV_Russia_~2000_years



1.0
RISE97_Fredriksberg_Sweden_3590_years



1.0
SZ12



0.8
I1631_AR1/43c_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia



0.8
I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete



0.8
MX310_Switzerland_LN



0.8
NE6_Hungary_5090BC



0.8
R128_Imperial_Era_Casale_del_Dolce



0.8
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio



0.8
R53_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



0.8
RISE397_Kapan_Armenia_2807_years



0.8
SX32_Switzerland_LN



0.6
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE



0.6
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



0.6
I1297_Malak_Preslavets



0.6
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge



0.6
I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP



0.6
MX203_Switzerland_LN



0.6
MX299_Switzerland_LN



0.6
NE1_Hungary_5230BC



0.6
NE3_Hungary_5130BC



0.6
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi



0.6
RISE412_Noratus_Armenia_2885_years



0.6
RISE567_Knezeves_Czech_Republic



0.4
Aesch6_Switzerland_LN



0.4
BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047



0.4
Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria



0.4
CL63



0.4
I0070_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_La sithi_Crete



0.4
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE



0.4
I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic



0.4
MX258_Switzerland_LN



0.4
MX265_Switzerland_LN



0.4
NE5_Hungary_5120BC



0.4
NE7_Hungary_4420BC



0.4
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata



0.4
R81_Imperial_Era_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis



0.4
RISE175_Abekas_I_Sweden_3025_years



0.4
RISE179_Abekas_I_Sweden_3556_years



0.4
RISE247_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3372_years



0.4
RISE391_Tanabergen_II_Kazakhstan_3612_years



0.4
RISE396_Kapan_Armenia_2879_years



0.4
RISE566_Knezeves_Czech_Republic



0.2
ASH033_Late_Bronze_Age



0.2
BellBeakerFranceI1388



0.2
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2294-2206_calBCE



0.2
I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Ru ssia_3305-2925_calBCE



0.2
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE



0.2
I1154_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Le vant



0.2
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



0.2
I1632_AR1/46_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia



0.2
I1635_KA1/12_Kura-Araxes_Early_Bronze_Age_Gegharkunik_Armenia



0.2
I1665_SG19_Seh_Gabi_Iran¬_ChL



0.2
I2424_Balkans_Chalcolithic



0.2
I2434_Globular_Amphora



0.2
I2532_Balkans_Neolithic



0.2
I2792_Vucedol



0.2
I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic



0.2
I5405_Lepenski_Vir



0.2
I7807_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana



0.2
I8208_NE_Iberia_Hel_Empuries2



0.2
R44_Imperial_Era_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis



0.2
RISE349_Battonya_Voros_Oktober_Hungary_3588_years



0.2
RISE373_Szoreg-C_Sziv_Utca_Hungary_3476_years



0.2
RISE416_Nerquin_Getashen_Armenia_3259_years



0.2
RISE548_Temrta_IV_Russia_~2000_years



0.2
SZ19

----------


## Duarte

The following samples, in accordance with the respective research articles, are in the interval between the mesolithic and the iron age and therefore they should be included in the list of samples that had been published in my last post. The following is the updated list with the inclusion of SZ1 and 8 samples of Malak Preslavets.

SZ1:
"...as well the skeletal remains from an individual dating to the Bronze Age 10 m north of the cemetery (SZ1)."
Link to paper: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06024-4

Malak Preslavets:
Dating of Malak Preslavets individuals
Human remains from Mesolithic and Neolithic sites located along the Lower Danube frequently produce 14C dates that are anomalously old because of a “freshwater reservoireffect” (FRE), linked to the inclusion of fish and other aquatic resources in diet. A FRE of upto 540 yr has been recorded in Mesolithic humans from sites in the Iron Gates reach of theDanube Valley.8 Research in other European river systems has shown that freshwaterreservoirs can vary over time as well as within river catchments.9 Accurate 14C dating ofhuman bone therefore requires knowing the order of magnitude of the local reservoir effect.The likelihood of a FRE at Malak Preslavets is indicated by its proximity to the considerablefish resources of the Danube, the presence of broken harpoon heads among the archaeologicalremains from the site, and the association of freshwater mussel shells with some of theburials. Research to establish the magnitude of the FRE in this part of the Danube is inprogress. Pending the outcome, our best estimate of the date of the burials at Malak Preslavetsis c. 5800‒5400 cal BCE, based on the “developed” character of the Criș culture ceramicassemblage from the site10 and the presence of a few vessel forms reminiscent of the MiddleNeolithic Dudești culture."

Link to paper: https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...2/135616-1.pdf

Samples from Mesolithic to Iron Age (Dodecad K12b)


```
Aesch1_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,66.18,7.18,0.1,0,8.62,0.78,13.43,0
Aesch10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.83,0,67.95,8.35,0,0,10.36,0,10.51,0
Aesch11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,66.66,8.37,0,0,10.13,0,11.51,0
Aesch12_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.05,0,67.21,5.74,0,0,8.64,0,12.36,0
Aesch13_Switzerland_LN,0,0.29,1.51,0,66.45,11.72,0,0,8.88,0,11.15,0
Aesch14_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.95,0.05,64.63,9.07,0,0,8.17,0,14.13,0
Aesch15_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.31,0,65.27,7.99,0,0,6.11,0,14.32,0
Aesch16_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.87,1.21,64.89,5.04,0,0,7.24,2.37,16.18,0.19
Aesch17_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.97,0,65.99,9.59,0,0.25,8.32,0,12.87,0
Aesch18_Switzerland_LN,0,0.63,4.59,0.22,66.83,8.09,0,0,6.54,0,13.1,0
Aesch19_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.11,0,65.16,10.36,0,0,6.56,0,12.81,0
Aesch2_Switzerland_LN,0,0,7.65,0,66.67,7.92,0,0,4.97,0.82,11.96,0
Aesch20_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.2,0,70.33,10.34,0,0.01,5.89,0.96,8.27,0
Aesch21_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,71.19,6.19,0,0,8.6,0,10.7,0
Aesch22_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.76,0,62.73,11.6,0,0,8.68,0,10.22,0
Aesch23_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.22,0,65.35,9.68,0,0,7.5,0,12.14,0.12
Aesch24_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,69.79,7,0,0,6.34,0,13.12,0.04
Aesch25_Switzerland_LN,19.79,1.15,0,0,22.9,54.84,0.46,0,0,0,0,0.85
Aesch3_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.59,0,63.58,9.56,0,0,8.39,0,12.75,0.13
Aesch4_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.15,0.94,66.08,11.31,0,0,5.28,0,12.23,0
Aesch5_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.71,0,65.75,7.17,0,0,9.84,0,10.52,0.01
Aesch6_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0.41,0,65.34,15.79,0,0,7.99,0,10.48,0
Aesch7_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.34,1.17,66.01,16.85,0,0,5.82,0,5.8,0
Aesch8_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.16,0,69.84,9.55,0,0,5.63,0,11.82,0
Aesch9_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.59,0.42,66.55,9.89,0,0,7.08,0,12.47,0
AfontovaGora3_Russia,23.68,16.94,0,0,0,54.64,3.29,0,0,0,0,1.45
AlemannicBavariaBIM_33,7.02,0.51,3.61,0.00,30.37,42.59,0.00,0.08,0.00,0.00,15.58,0.24
Anatolia_N_Bar31_Barcin,0.00,0.00,5.07,0.00,45.54,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.06,0.00,33.55,1.78
Anatolia_N_Bar8_Barcin,0.00,0.00,5.93,0.00,45.87,0.00,0.00,0.02,14.04,0.14,33.65,0.36
Anatolia_N_Klei10,0.00,0.00,4.54,0.00,46.69,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.45,0.00,34.37,0.95
Anatolia_N_Rev5,0.00,0.00,6.24,1.13,46.94,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.83,0.00,30.05,4.81
ANI152_Varna,0,0,0,7.78,44.92,3.01,0,0,11.36,0,32.93,0
ANI153_Varna,2.13,0,0,0,51.89,5.96,5.65,3.03,10.35,0,20.99,0
ANI159_ANI181_Varna,0,0,3.07,0,44.93,10.49,0,0,12.13,0,29.38,0
ANI160_Varna_Outlier,0,0,0,0,52.83,10.79,0,0,10.03,0,26.35,0
ANI163_Varna_Outlier,8.64,0,2.63,0,29.14,44.17,0.62,0,0.66,0,13.52,0.02
ASH008_Iron_Age2,10.84,0,4.00,0,11.39,0,0,0.63,29.23,0,43.90,0
ASH029_Late_Bronze_Age,8.31,0,9.61,0,12.28,6.19,0,0,27.92,0,35.69,0
ASH033_Late_Bronze_Age,5.83,0,4.07,0,10.30,3.87,0,0,28.76,0,47.17,0
ASH034_Late_Bronze_Age,10.82,0,3.64,0.66,14.01,0,0,0.84,25.02,0,45.01,0
ASH066_Iron_Age1,9.21,0,7.83,0,15.39,0,5.06,0.07,22.99,0.97,37.59,0.90
ASH067_Iron_Age1,9.18,0,3.02,0,23.86,2.30,0,0,19.31,0,42.33,0
ASH068_Iron_Age1,0,0,0,1.65,39.53,8.59,0,0.65,14.61,0,34.97,0
ASH087_Iron_Age2,5.64,1.37,3.88,0,12.66,0,0,2.67,32.15,0,41.63,0
ASH135_Iron_Age2,5.14,0,17.24,0.39,6.20,6.72,0,3.35,27.59,0,33.18,0.18
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1,4.96,0,12.41,0,10.20,0,4.20,0,1.89,0,66.34,0
BAIberiaValdescusaLaRioja_VAD002,0.00,1.91,0.00,0.91,61.64,25.41,0.00,0.00,3.70,0.87,5.56,0.00
BAJ001_Baja_PPNB,0,0,12.94,0,16.87,0,0,3.01,40.47,0,26.71,0
Bavaria_BB_II5524,2.95,0.00,1.28,1.77,41.61,28.76,0.00,0.00,3.52,0.00,20.12,0.00
BellBeakerFranceI1388,0.00,0.00,2.30,0.00,59.39,21.76,0.81,0.00,7.46,0.00,8.28,0.00
BellBeakerSouthernFrance_I3874,5.77,0.32,0.81,0.47,39.46,40.05,1.07,0.56,0.80,0.00,10.47,0.22
BerryAuBac_Mesolithic_France,0,1.85,0,0,28.82,67.70,0,0,0,0,0,1.63
BerryAuBac_WHG,0,1.85,0,0,28.82,67.70,0,0,0,0,0,1.63
Bockstein_Mesolithic_Germany,0,0,0,0.67,25.22,74.11,0,0,0,0,0,0
BOO001_Bolshoy_Oleni_3473±87_calBP,8.01,37.37,0,0,0,44.71,1.35,0,0,8.38,0,0.18
BOO002_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.42,37.74,0,2.76,0,46.39,1.07,0,0,4.15,0,0.47
BOO003_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,6.32,37.88,0,0,0,47.45,2.90,0.29,0,4.71,0,0.46
BOO004_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.08,35.27,0,0,0,45.67,2.95,0,0,8.59,0,0.44
BOO005_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,9.75,36.62,0,0,0,45.30,0.23,0,0,7.73,0,0.37
BOO006_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,3.18,44.87,0,0,0,37.54,2.98,0,0,11.09,0,0.33
BR1_Hungary_2080BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,45.03,54.84,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.13,0.00
BR2_Hungary_1180BC,1.09,0.00,0.38,0.00,36.78,41.52,0.00,0.00,3.74,0.00,16.14,0.36
Brillenhohle_Magdalenian_Germany,0,0,0,5.65,33.07,28.32,20.64,0,0,0,0,12.31
BronzeAgeEngland_I2462,8.52,1.12,1.18,0.00,45.45,33.73,0.00,0.00,2.08,0.00,6.90,1.02
BronzeAgeNorthernSpain_I2472,1.14,0.00,3.50,1.18,56.65,26.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,11.52,0.00
BronzeAgeNorthernSpain_VAD001,3.95,0.00,0.00,0.00,56.95,26.02,1.54,0.00,3.09,0.00,7.87,0.59
BronzeAgeOuterHebrides_I2655,9.88,0.61,0.00,0.39,37.20,45.77,0.76,0.00,0.29,0.00,4.27,0.82
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208,1.39,0.00,5.31,0.43,54.53,22.97,1.16,0.00,3.96,0.94,8.35,0.95
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208,1.39,0.00,5.31,0.43,54.53,22.97,1.16,0.00,3.96,0.94,8.35,0.95
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12209,0.00,0.00,4.43,1.66,55.40,27.36,0.00,0.00,3.50,0.00,7.08,0.56
BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047,8.51,0,0,0,35.23,49.60,0,0.09,0,0,6.56,0
Bul10_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,0,0,45.69,16.17,0,0,9.24,1.84,27.06,0
Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria,13.70,0,0,0.39,21.45,36.70,0.52,0,4.57,0,21.63,1.04
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,2.20,0,40.23,19.89,0,0,12.69,0,24.99,0
Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge,10.29,0,0,0,46.67,31.49,0,0,3.15,0,0,8.41
Burkhardtshohle_Magdalenian_Germany,5.51,6.42,0,3.94,22.93,33.58,18.00,0,6.95,0,0,2.66
CO1_Hungary_2810BC,0.00,0.00,1.54,0.00,65.12,9.70,0.00,0.00,5.33,0.00,18.31,0.00
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239,0.00,0.00,2.63,2.34,44.59,28.94,2.32,0.66,0.00,0.00,18.51,0.00
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3243,8.87,0.00,2.93,4.86,36.62,38.06,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.67,0.00
Falkenstein_Mesolithic_Germany,0,0,0,0,32.37,57.17,6.37,1.03,0,0,0,3.07
France_BA_BIS130,12.55,1.32,0,0,39.68,36.91,0,0,0.69,0,8.26,0.59
France_BA_BIS385,9.52,3.12,3.88,0,35.86,40.82,0,0,0.35,0.5,5.91,0.04
France_BA_EUG11,0,0,0,0,52.94,30.66,0,0.91,6.46,0,8.54,0.49
France_BA_NIED,4.83,0,4.74,0,49.31,24.76,0.78,0,0,0.65,14.61,0.33
France_BA_OBE3626-1,10.61,1.66,0.02,0,40.31,46.53,0,0,0,0.87,0,0
France_BA_OBE3722,11.78,0,0,0.45,31.93,46.83,0.9,0.22,0,0,7.89,0
France_BA_PIR3037AB,0,0,0,1.68,51.3,22.91,0,2.76,3.26,0,18.1,0
France_BA_PIR3116B,5.46,1.83,0,0,43.35,36.92,0,0,0,0,11.96,0.48
France_BA_PSS4170,2.38,0,0,0.14,49.64,35.11,1.21,0.5,1.48,0,9.12,0.41
France_BA_QUIN234,0,0,0,0,56.74,28.91,0.93,0,2.37,0,10.89,0.16
France_BA_QUIN58,5.24,0.47,5.23,0.85,48.57,28.4,0.93,0,8.66,0,1.66,0
France_BA_RIX15,6.19,0,0,0,41.63,38.23,2.68,0,0,0,10.94,0.32
France_BA_RIX2,0.79,0,1.93,0,42.83,34.5,2.37,0.2,1.2,0,16.18,0
France_BA_RIX4,9.11,0,1.21,0,40.83,42.26,0.43,1.25,1.53,0,3.2,0.18
France_IA_ATT26,8.03,0,0,0,38.27,41.78,1.62,0,0,0,8.39,1.91
France_IA_BES1248,7.47,0.41,0,0,38.78,48.44,0,0,0,0.87,3.9,0.13
France_IA_BFM265,8.47,0,0,0,46.94,33.73,1.07,0,2.92,0,6.55,0.31
France_IA_COL11,5.44,0,0,0,39.43,43.4,3.64,0,0,0,7.21,0.87
France_IA_COL153A,5.24,0,0,0,31.38,39.94,0,0,4.37,0,19.07,0
France_IA_COL153i,0,2.46,0,1.26,36.79,36.9,0,1.4,1.84,1.45,17.9,0
France_IA_ERS1164,10.29,0.38,1.46,1.07,36.78,37.73,0,0,0,0,12.1,0.19
France_IA_ERS86,6.75,0,0,0,38.28,36.57,0,1.16,7.72,0,9.51,0
France_IA_ERS88,2.63,0,0,0,39.51,27.62,0.37,0,6.2,0,23.67,0
France_IA_Jeb8,3.73,0,0,0,43.53,37,3.59,0.44,2.74,0,8.7,0.27
France_IA_NOR2B6,5.4,0.59,2.84,0.19,36.97,33.37,0,0.59,5.34,0,14.71,0
France_IA_NOR3-15,5.34,0.01,4.35,0.8,35.87,30.28,0,0,7.23,0,16.12,0
France_IA_NOR3-6,6.77,0,6.29,0.46,38.53,40.47,1.07,0,0.25,0,6.16,0
France_IA_NOR4,0,0,1.9,0,46.92,30.78,2.37,0,3.11,1.08,13.84,0
France_IA_PECH5,0.57,0,0,1.84,56.86,29.5,0,0,7.87,2.27,1.09,0
France_IA_PEY53,11.04,0,0,0,44.3,35.83,0.2,0,3.09,1.68,2.59,1.28
I0011_Molta1_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.41,0,0,16.30,78.32,0,1.77,0,0,0,0.20
I0012_Molta2_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.40,0,0,15.78,80.48,0,0,0,0,0,0.34
I0013_Molta3_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,4.06,0,0,18.94,75.51,0.21,0,0,0,0,1.28
I0014_Molta4_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,14.53,80.68,0.86,0,0,0,0,0.81
I0015_Molta6_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,1.70,0,0.67,15.64,80.65,0.78,0,0,0,0,0.57
I0016_Molta9_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,2.82,0,0,19.21,75.14,1.17,1.11,0,0,0,0.55
I0017_Molta12_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,10.91,84.89,0,0,0,0,0,1.08
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,0,0,49.91,5.50,0,1.94,13.22,0,29.44,0
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,6.23,0,53.62,0,0,0,13.30,0.48,25.34,1.03
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,5.23,0,48.47,1.59,0,0,10.90,0,33.70,0.13
I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE,0,0,4.33,0,56.82,0,0,0,13.62,0,25.23,0
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE,11.47,0,0,0,32.02,46.57,0,0.40,0,0,9.25,0.35
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,0,2.58,0,51.16,2.25,0,0.17,10.03,0,33.81,0
I0049_ESP22_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.57,0.95,0,0.63,20.82,54.73,0.95,0,0,0,1.75,0.60
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE,0,0,5.23,0,48.47,1.59,0,0,10.90,0,33.70,0.13
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,0,0.37,0,53.18,2.82,0,0,16.16,0,27.47,0
I0057_HAL34_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5207-5067_calBCE,0,0,4.59,0,53.71,0,0,0.56,11.48,0,29.65,0
I0058_BZH4_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2283-2146_calBCE,15.54,0.36,0,0,33.61,43.35,0.78,0,0,0,5.99,0.36
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE,13.29,0,0.93,0,29.97,47.24,0,0.32,0.72,0,6.64,0.90
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2294-2206_calBCE,22.49,0,0,0,25.09,43.23,0.55,0.29,0,0,8.36,0
I0061_UzOO74_Karelia_HG_Yuzhnyy_Oleni_Ostrov_Karelia_Russia_5500-5000_BCE,10.45,11.74,0,0,0,76.26,1.55,0,0,0,0,0
I0070_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,1.28,0.51,37.14,0,0,0,15.36,0,45.71,0
I0071_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.49,0,3.07,0,37.80,0.67,0,0,13.01,0,44.93,0.03
I0073_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,3.39,0.38,35.55,0,0,0,13.26,0,47.43,0
I0074_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.41,0,4.34,0,39.06,0,0,0,12.70,0,43.49,0
I0099_HAL36C_Halberstadt_LBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_1113-1021_calBCE,11.92,0.92,0,0,32.34,47.88,0,0.94,0,0,5.86,0.15
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE,0,0,3.13,0,55.97,0.39,0,0,12.09,0,28.42,0
I0103_ESP16_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2566-2477_calBCE,20.89,0.76,0,0.83,21.66,52.44,0.09,0,0,0,3.09,0.24
I0104_ESP11_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2473-2348_calBCE,20.39,0.53,0,0,20.14,52.29,0,0,0,0,6.02,0.64
I0106_ESP26_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.89,2.33,0,0,14.67,54.07,0,5.23,0,0.62,3.19,0
I0108_ROT6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,8.21,1.72,1.67,0,45.50,38.20,0,1.50,1.24,0,1.82,0.15
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,6.92,1.37,1.38,0.12,34.83,42.57,0,0.18,0,0,12.62,0
I0112_QUEXII6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2340-2190_calBCE,10.31,1.19,0,0,35.25,45.54,0.01,0,0,0,7.02,0.66
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2290-2130_calBCE,7.14,3.20,3.08,0,40.34,36.17,1.02,0,4.31,0.56,3.44,0.73
I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Esperstedt_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE,13.17,0.13,0,0,35.91,44.44,0,1.59,1.38,0,3.38,0
I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE,8.53,0.12,0,0.58,24.34,50.44,2.51,0,0,1.13,10.94,1.39
I0116_ESP4_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2118-1961_calBCE,13.09,1.03,0,0.51,32.55,50.70,0,1.40,0,0,0.72,0
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE,6.55,1.90,0.64,0.07,33.97,46.42,0.18,0,1.61,0,7.87,0.79
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE,10.24,0.97,0.61,0,34.38,41.61,0.91,0,1.21,0,9.34,0.72
I0124_SVP44_Samara_HG_Lebyanzhinka_IV_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_5650-5555_calBCE,12.20,9.22,0,0,0,72.54,4.77,0,0,0,0,1.27
I0164_QUEVIII6_Unetice_EBA_Quedlinburg_VIII_Germany_2012-1919_calBCE,12.37,1.91,0,0,26.31,53.62,0,0,0,0,5.14,0.66
I0171_BZH12_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2204-2136_calBCE,19.54,0,0,0,26.51,49.29,3.10,1.57,0,0,0,0
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE,0,0,3.89,0,62.68,10.75,0,0,5.76,0,16.92,0
I0174_BAM25_Starcevo_EN_Alsónyék-Bátaszék_Mérnöki_telep_Hungary_5710-5530_calBCE,0,0,3.87,0,45.99,0,0,0,11.46,0,38.68,0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE,0,0,0,3.21,48.60,0,0,0,13.41,0,34.78,0
I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Samara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE,28.39,2.27,0,0,1.33,59.88,3.17,0,0,0,4.07,0.90
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3090-2910_calBCE,31.17,1.18,0,0,3.08,55.89,2.47,0,0,0,6.21,0
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia,24.30,6.53,0,0,0,59.51,0,0,0,0,9.15,0.51
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,0,0,69.15,13.70,0,0,9.75,0.81,6.59,0
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,5.20,0.90,64.84,11.09,0,0,8.30,1.41,8.26,0
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,8.13,0,66.86,4.35,3.31,0,6.74,0,10.61,0
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,5.75,0,67.99,11.11,0,0,4.29,0,10.86,0
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE,0,0.97,4.25,0,72.87,1.91,0.14,0,12.75,0,7.12,0
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE,0,0,4.49,0,70.57,0,0,0,7.25,0,17.70,0
I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_Spain_5303-5204_calBCE,0,0,5.88,0,72.92,0,0,0,12.22,0,8.98,0
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE,0,0,3.81,0,84.67,0,0,0,11.52,0,0,0
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE,0,0.20,5.33,0.54,71.06,0,0,0,7.66,0,15.01,0.20
I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3339-2917_calBCE,26.41,3.99,0,0,3.20,64.51,1.24,0,0,0,0,0.65
I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_Samara_Russia_3021-2635_calBCE,23.53,4.79,0,0,0,60.56,1.18,0,0,0,9.61,0.33
I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3305-2925_calBCE,24.47,0.31,0,0,14.14,52.37,0,0,0,0,8.71,0
I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara_Russia_3010-2622_calBCE,31.70,0,0,1.34,0,56.80,10.17,0,0,0,0,0
I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3500-2700_BCE,27.75,2.45,0,0.34,5.62,59.40,0.45,0,0,0,2.90,1.09
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara_Russia_3335-2881_calBCE,30.91,0.96,0,0,4.06,58.29,0.27,0,0,0,3.30,2.22
I0550_KAR22A_Karsdorf_LN_Karsdorf_Germany_2564-2475_calBCE,18.23,0,0,0,12.64,63.67,5.46,0,0,0,0,0
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3645-3537_calBCE,0,0,1.11,0,59.94,13.60,0,0,11.03,0,14.32,0
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3640-3510_calBCE,0,0,3.08,0,60.02,9.60,0,0.80,12.13,0,14.37,0
I0633_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.48,0,48.68,0,0,0,12.28,0,35.57,0
I0634_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.04,0,51.34,0,0,0,13.43,0.25,31.76,0.17
I0644_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.20,0,25.28,0,0,0.43,34.43,0,33.67,0
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE,0,0,2.97,0,59.37,0,0,0,8.69,0.39,28.09,0.49
I0676_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.22,0,51.96,0,0,0,11.72,0,32.09,0
I0679_Krepost_Neolithic,4.98,0,2.66,0.27,34.26,1.16,0,0,13.05,0,43.56,0.06
I0698_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.76,0,52.43,0,0,0,13.38,0,29.43,0
I0706_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,1.22,0.90,48.64,14.14,0,0,6.76,0,28.32,0.02
I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.23,0,49.57,0,0,0,17.01,0,30.19,0
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE,0,0,2.60,0,45.47,0,0,0,14.99,0,36.19,0.75
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE,7.97,2.63,0,0,29.21,48.80,0,1.95,0,0,9.44,0
I0804_EUL57_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2131-1982_calBCE,7.22,0,0,0,34.53,53.23,1.70,0,0,1.43,1.89,0
I0806_QLB28_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_VII_Germany_2296-2206_calBCE,8.25,1.73,0,1.66,34.28,46.10,0,0,0,0,6.89,1.10
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE,0,0,1.10,0,70.89,7.72,0,0,0.73,0,19.56,0
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE,0,0,0,0,49.98,0,0,0,10.18,0,39.85,0
I0861_Natufian_Nat10_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,2.01,11.29,0.36,19.57,1.22,0,6.59,44.89,0,14.0,0
I0867_Motz1_Late_PPNB_Motza_Israel,0,0,12.32,0,23.29,0,0,2.33,33.21,0,28.85,0
I10364_Sardinia_BA_Alghero,0.00,0.00,5.79,0.24,64.33,6.94,0.00,0.00,6.47,0.00,16.22,0.00
I10365_Sardinia_BA_Seulo,0.00,0.00,5.71,0.30,56.42,7.55,1.01,0.00,9.16,0.00,19.85,0.00
I10366_Sardinia_IA_Usellus,0.94,0.42,6.15,1.52,38.84,7.43,0.00,0.00,12.67,0.00,31.00,1.03
I10371_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,7.07,0.00,48.59,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.15,0.00,30.20,0.00
I10372_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,2.92,0.00,50.25,6.43,0.00,0.00,9.53,0.00,30.75,0.12
I10373_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,2.73,0.00,47.99,6.22,0.00,0.00,12.46,0.88,29.57,0.14
I10502_Sardinia_BA_Anul?_Seui,0.59,0.00,0.00,0.00,72.27,2.04,0.00,0.00,0.00,4.67,20.43,0.00
I10552_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.48,0.17,72.12,6.36,0.00,0.00,7.01,0.00,10.86,0.00
I10553_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.30,0.00,68.13,7.19,0.00,0.00,8.46,0.00,12.92,0.00
I10554_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,4.12,0.31,68.87,5.38,0.00,0.00,7.21,0.00,14.03,0.07
I1069_Natufian_Nat5_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,22.04,0,7.22,0,0,0,54.60,0,16.14,0
I1072_Natufian,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
I1072_Natufian_Nat9_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
I1131_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,2.38,0.10,55.06,0,0,0,12.85,0,29.57,0.04
I11442_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,4.78,0.00,48.03,9.39,0.00,0.00,10.84,0.47,26.48,0.00
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,5.49,1.21,1.46,0.38,38.60,32.29,1.45,0.00,2.98,0.00,16.12,0.00
I1152_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.30,0,19.18,0,0,0.76,37.69,0.14,36.92,0
I1154_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.73,0,11.71,0,0,0,43.19,0,42.38,0
I1155_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,1.94,0,20.66,0,0,3.94,33.39,0,40.06,0
I1160_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.61,0,19.53,0,0,0.28,36.84,0,38.73,0
I1164_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,7.53,0,17.09,0,0,0.32,36.76,0,38.30,0
I1165_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,9.27,0,16.17,0,0,1.21,36.09,0,37.26,0
I1166_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.05,0.73,18.29,0,0,0.46,35.94,0,36.53,0
I1168_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.20,0,18.44,0,0,0.57,35.25,0,40.55,0
I1169_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.15,0,19.25,0,0,2.27,35.29,0,35.04,0
I1170_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.61,0,17.35,0,0,0,38.39,0,37.65,0
I1171_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.68,0,18.24,0,0,0,37.95,0,37.13,0
I1172_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.68,0,16.55,0,0,0.53,40.40,0,37.83,0
I1177_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.48,0,23.38,0,0,0,40.39,0,31.87,1.88
I1178_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.40,0,20.54,0,0,0,34.00,0.19,36.97,0
I1179_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.78,0,15.79,0,0,0,36.38,0,39.06,0
I1180_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.50,1.71,17.46,0,0,1.32,33.57,0,41.44,0
I1181_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,3.16,0,23.65,0,0,0,44.73,0.53,27.92,0
I1182_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.99,0,20.39,0,0,0,35.05,0,37.46,0.12
I1183_d_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.28,0,18.58,0,0,1.05,35.87,0,36.23,0
I1184_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.61,0.26,19.12,0,0,1.09,34.87,0,40.05,0
I1187_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.86,0,23.20,0,0,3.20,36.04,0,34.71,0
I1290_GD13A_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.26,0,0,0,0,0,7.99,0,5.98,0,19.03,4.73
I1293_HotuIIIb_Hotu_Cave_Iran_Neolithic,60.25,0.68,0,0,0,4.36,11.08,0,7.49,0,14.28,1.87
I1298_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.68,1.17,60.20,1.94,0,0,5.84,0,25.18,0
I1378_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.29,0,0,13.84,80.25,1.49,0,0,0,0,1.13
I1407_ARE12_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,21.11,1.42,0.26,0,15.82,8.11,0.33,0.87,11.30,0,40.44,0.33
I1409_ARE20_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,19.44,0,0,0,1.83,17.88,0,1.92,6.69,0,50.27,1.98
I1414_AG84/1_Early_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,11.75,0,21.62,0,0,0,32.51,0,34.12,0
I1415_AG84/2_Late_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,7.25,0,9.07,0,19.28,0,0,0,28.41,0,35.99,0
I1416_AG83/1_Early_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,0,0,49.97,7.50,0,7.13,6.63,10.71,18.04,0
I14675_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.36,0.00,68.28,6.12,0.00,0.00,7.09,0.21,12.94,0.00
I14676_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.24,3.54,0.00,66.24,8.99,0.00,0.17,7.19,0.00,13.63,0.00
I14677_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.27,0.00,67.70,0.32,0.00,0.00,8.51,0.00,18.14,0.07
I14678_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.42,0.00,65.33,3.69,0.00,0.00,10.05,0.10,15.42,0.00
I1584_Barc?n_Höyük_Chalcolithic,9.85,0.42,1.94,0,25.00,5.01,0,0,11.40,0,45.79,0.59
I15939_Sardinia_BA_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,3.90,1.87,8.93,0.00,58.18,4.83,0.00,0.00,5.92,0.00,15.72,0.64
I15940_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,36.31,0.00,19.57,0.00,0.00,14.31,18.39,0.00,6.03,5.38
I15941_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.21,0.00,70.81,4.26,0.00,0.00,5.21,0.04,15.38,0.07
I15942_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.99,0.00,68.81,2.54,0.00,0.00,6.79,0.29,18.46,0.12
I15943_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.74,1.78,74.55,0.00,0.00,0.00,7.78,0.00,11.15,0.00
I15944_Sardinia_Neolithic_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.41,2.35,68.78,3.47,0.00,0.00,6.44,0.00,14.56,0.00
I15945_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,7.16,0.00,67.26,3.63,0.00,0.00,6.47,0.00,14.89,0.59
I15946_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.06,0.00,68.31,4.12,0.00,0.00,10.81,0.62,12.07,0.00
I15946_Sardinia_Neolithic_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,1.48,2.63,58.73,2.73,0.00,0.63,6.27,0.00,27.50,0.03
I16161_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.78,0.61,67.91,6.44,0.00,0.00,6.99,0.00,13.26,0.00
I16163_Sardinia_IA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.72,0.00,0.77,1.26,51.57,15.82,0.00,0.00,10.24,0.00,19.61,0.00
I16164_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,0.53,0.00,65.94,6.69,0.00,0.00,8.46,0.06,18.32,0.00
I16165_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,5.16,1.50,68.05,3.72,0.00,0.00,8.52,0.00,13.06,0.00
I16166_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,2.29,0.00,62.86,8.55,0.00,0.00,8.30,0.00,18.01,0.00
I16168_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,3.37,0.00,68.14,2.95,0.00,0.00,9.45,0.00,15.79,0.31
I16169_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.43,0.00,67.80,4.25,0.00,0.00,5.88,0.00,17.64,0.00
I16170_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.85,0.82,66.53,6.22,0.00,0.04,7.19,0.00,16.02,0.34
I16183_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.30,0.73,65.78,5.96,0.00,0.00,13.06,0.00,12.16,0.00
I1631_AR1/43c_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,14.91,0.49,0.47,0,12.64,19.67,2.43,0,9.98,0,38.92,0.50
I1632_AR1/46_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,17.45,0.75,0,0,17.49,11.47,1.65,0.48,10.19,0.10,40.16,0.27
I1633_KA1/14_Kura-Araxes_Early_Bronze_Age_Gegharkunik_Armenia,7.25,0,9.07,0,19.28,0,0,0,28.41,0,35.99,0
I1634_AR1/44_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,17.47,1.82,1.33,0,13.81,15.10,0.95,0,8.02,0,41.42,0.08
I1635_KA1/12_Kura-Araxes_Early_Bronze_Age_Gegharkunik_Armenia,24.37,0.80,0,0,5.28,4.82,0,0,10.78,0,53.11,0.84
I1656_KAT16_Kura-Araxes_Middle/Late_Bronze_Age_Aragatsotn_Armenia,25.74,1.48,0,0,11.31,15.83,0,0.01,6.84,0,37.40,1.39
I1658_TA3/R8_Early_Bronze_Age_Aragatsotn_Armenia,23.22,0,0.35,0,7.74,5.95,1.39,0,7.64,0,53.00,0.71
I1661_SG16_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.40,0,0,0,0,0,3.35,0,12.26,0,45.11,1.88
I1662_SG7_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,34.07,0,0.70,0.31,0,0,2.33,0,14.62,0,46.66,1.31
I1665_SG19_Seh_Gabi_Iran¬_ChL,29.95,0,0,0,1.41,0,2.15,0,17.80,0,47.57,1.12
I1670_SG11_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.03,2.50,2.73,0,0,0,0,0.23,15.75,0,40.66,1.11
I1671_SG2_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,58.24,0,0,0,0,0,4.36,0,7.69,0,26.80,2.92
I1674_SG21_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,30.27,0,1.80,0,0,0,2.04,0.55,15.37,0,49.15,0.82
I1679_AG037C_early_PPNC_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,10.38,0,28.33,0,0,0.42,28.77,0,32.10,0
I1685_Natufian_Nat4_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,30.37,0,7.30,0,7.11,4.41,32.18,2.29,16.35,0
I1687_Natufian_Nat13_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,13.34,0,26.44,0,0,6.62,42.07,0.07,11.47,0
I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,19.75,7.05,11.75,0,0,3.49,45.91,0,12.04,0
I1699_AG84_5_Middle_PPNC,0,0,12.34,0,20.51,0,0,3.29,34.03,0,29.84,0
I1700_AG88_1_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,32.17,1.22,0,0,24.78,0,41.84,0
I1701¬_AG83_3_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,10.24,0,0,1.35,44.16,0,44.25,0
I1704_AG89_1_Early_LPPNB,0,0,22.07,0,22.97,0,0,1.93,39.85,0,13.18,0
I1705_AG98_1_Early_Bronze_Age,0,0,0,7.42,10.74,0,0,0.24,47.30,0,34.29,0
I1706_AG98_2_Early_Bronze_Age,8.47,5.88,0,0,27.53,0.21,0,5.75,17.72,0,34.44,0
I1707_AG83_5_Late_MPPNB,0,1.28,8.42,0,23.00,0,0,4.41,31.79,0,31.10,0
I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB,0,0,12.13,0,9.31,15.19,0,2.44,32.85,3.39,24.69,0
I1710_AG83_6_Middle_MPPNB,0,0,13.01,0,25.80,0,0,0,29.66,0,31.53,0
I1727_AG_83_3082_Early_MPPNB,0,0,9.84,1.48,22.32,0,0,0,28.08,0,38.28,0
I1730_AG_84_3083_116_Early_Bronze_Age,2.64,0,5.40,0.36,11.71,0,0.09,1.68,37.76,0,40.35,0
I1732_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.69,0,0.70,11.75,81.69,0,0,0,0,0,2.17
I1733_Ukraine_Mesolithic,3.27,5.95,0,0,3.40,84.65,1.72,0,0,0,0,1.01
I1734_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0,0,0,3.52,15.94,79.32,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.48
I1736_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.06,3.99,0,0.60,13.73,79.64,0.56,0,0,0,0,1.43
I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.99,6.76,0.30,0,3.76,84.77,0,0.47,0,0,0,2.95
I1738_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.86,0,0.81,11.84,80.73,1.99,0,0,0,0,1.76
I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic,1.08,6.19,0,0,6.22,82.54,2.87,0,0,0,0,1.09
I1819_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.57,6.34,0,0,6.59,82.83,1.27,0,0,0,0,2.40
I1875_WHG,0,0,0,0.40,29.90,68.92,0,0,0,0,0,0.78
I1875_WHG,0,0,0,0.40,29.90,68.92,0,0,0,0,0,0.78
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier,25.57,2.46,0,0,8.35,36.23,0,0,0,0,26.10,1.29
I1926_Trypillia,0,0,2.41,0,54.57,16.20,0,0,9.41,0,17.41,0
I1944_GD14B_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,74.20,0,0,0,0,0,0,1.21,3.34,4.07,17.18,0
I1945_GD16_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,63.24,0,0,0,0,0.51,7.27,1.17,4.49,0,21.53,1.78
I1949_GD37_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.51,0,0,0,0,0,8.64,0.66,0,0,23.79,4.40
I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.60,10.21,0,0,0,0,0,3.10,0,0,0,24.09
I1955_GD1150_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_recent_1430-1485,24.42,1.63,1.10,0,4.93,12.34,5.95,0,9.86,0.30,39.29,0.17
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,0,1.31,0,0,43.62,20.47,0,0,8.75,0,25.64,0.20
I2105_Yamnaya_Ukraine,25.51,2.91,0,0,2.31,59.02,1.42,0.63,0,0,7.57,0.64
I2110_Trypillia,0,0,3.57,0.44,54.23,16.16,0,1.34,6.95,0,20.31,0
I2111_Trypillia,0,0,5.24,0,46.15,18.81,0,0,12.04,0,17.76,0
I2163_Balkans_BronzeAge,21.63,1.00,0,1.01,17.80,51.39,1.00,0,0,0,5.18,0.99
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.00,0,2.29,0,31.35,34.24,0.17,0,4.66,0,22.50,0.79
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0.24,3.96,0.15,44.81,16.75,0,0,8.23,0,25.87,0
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0.13,4.71,0,41.53,21.46,0,0,8.26,0,23.91,0
I2181_Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier,1.19,0,0,0,41.79,37.57,0,0,4.43,0.31,14.71,0
I2318_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,1.09,0,44.62,0,0,0,13.77,0,40.52,0
I2403_Globular_Amphora,0,0.83,2.31,0,59.88,25.84,0,0,6.36,0,4.78,0
I2405_Globular_Amphora,0,0,0,0,69.86,17.08,0,0,4.81,0,8.25,0
I2423_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.23,0,48.97,5.31,0,0,13.48,0,28.88,0.13
I2424_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.73,0,45.99,6.95,0,0,13.64,0,29.69,0
I2425_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,4.44,0,54.61,8.79,0,0,6.31,0,25.84,0
I2426_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.32,0,47.06,8.21,0,0,21.64,0,19.77,0
I2427_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.93,0,44.78,4.58,0,0,14.21,0,32.50,0
I2430_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,2.70,0,47.75,8.28,0,0,12.82,0,28.45,0
I2431_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,4.01,0,48.30,9.01,0,0,10.16,0,28.52,0
I2433_Globular_Amphora,0,0,4.98,0,61.34,19.23,0,0,5.45,0,9.00,0
I2434_Globular_Amphora,0,0,0.42,0,64.12,19.13,0,0,7.08,0,9.25,0
I2440_Globular_Amphora,0,0,1.32,0,58.65,19.93,0,0,7.59,0,11.71,0.80
I2441_Globular_Amphora,0,0,3.56,0,61.46,18.19,0,0,7.23,0.06,9.34,0.16
I2477_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,0,0,6.01,0.21,60.29,7.43,0,0.07,7.60,0.08,18.30,0
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,5.34,0,0,0,47.45,28.85,0.64,0,3.59,1.22,12.27,0.65
I2495_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,6.79,0,1.92,1.07,27.17,4.07,0,0,14.65,0,42.98,1.35
I2499_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,9.21,0,0.11,0.47,27.71,4.33,0,0.81,12.84,0,44.53,0
I2509_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,6.02,0,47.70,1.62,0,0,12.45,0,32.20,0
I2510_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,2.52,0,51.52,1.22,0,0,13.30,0,31.44,0
I2519_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.96,0.24,45.47,0.39,0,0,14.22,0,35.72,0
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,3.13,0.78,43.29,22.62,0.71,0,9.26,0.28,19.92,0
I2521_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.12,0,47.12,0,0,0,13.49,0.10,34.16,0
I2526_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.07,0,51.63,0,0,0,11.52,0,32.78,0
I2532_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,2.40,0,50.58,0,0,0,12.65,0.10,34.28,0
I2533_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.27,0,52.14,0,0,0,12.35,0.08,32.16,0
I2534_Romania_HG,0,2.14,0,0,18.04,78.83,0,0,0,0,0,0.99
I2683_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,9.16,0.07,1.74,0.67,24.77,1.32,0,0,14.88,0,45.56,1.81
I2792_Vucedol,0,0,0.78,0,56.22,0.49,0,0,11.23,0,31.28,0
I2937_Greece_Neolithic_Diros_Alepotrypa_Cave,0,0,2.55,1.31,44.77,0,0,0,12.74,0,36.69,1.95
I3122_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,5.09,0.00,57.77,4.27,0.00,0.00,9.57,0.33,22.98,0.00
I3123_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,4.39,0.02,48.74,11.73,0.00,0.00,9.86,0.00,25.27,0.00
I3124_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.49,3.79,0.00,49.27,15.29,0.00,0.00,7.27,0.12,23.76,0.00
I3125_Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,3.57,0.00,46.58,5.20,0.02,0.00,11.20,0.00,33.40,0.02
I3141_Yamnaya_Ukraine,24.88,3.51,0,0,2.65,64.42,2.26,0,0,0,2.26,0
I3151_Trypillia,0,0,0.33,0,49.59,21.98,5.24,0,0,0,22.85,0
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.70,1.08,1.24,0.24,39.81,24.04,0.00,0.00,3.82,0.00,24.51,0.57
I3315_Menorca_LBA_Naveta_des_Tudons_Menorca_Spain,3.14,0.00,3.07,0.00,54.78,26.97,0.00,0.00,2.43,0.74,8.56,0.30
I3433_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.80,0,52.00,0,0,0,13.92,0.10,28.19,0
I3498_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,6.69,0,45.25,0,0,0,13.99,0,34.07,0
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN,6.96,0.00,1.33,0.32,36.11,22.41,0.00,0.00,7.21,0.00,24.66,1.00
I3642_Sardinia_BA_Alghero,0.00,0.00,5.36,0.00,68.76,4.57,0.00,0.00,8.72,0.00,12.59,0.00
I3708_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,4.40,0,44.20,0,0,0,15.81,0,35.60,0
I3709_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,3.87,0.15,40.64,0,0,0,13.33,0,41.69,0.32
I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0.59,11.20,81.21,4.89,0,0,0,0,2.11
I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.58,7.70,0,0,9.81,81.91,0,0,0,0,0,0
I3716_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.29,0,1.33,11.76,84.40,0.23,0,0,0,0,0
I3717_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.85,4.42,0,0,14.88,76.09,3.24,0,0,0,0,0.51
I3718_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.64,0,0.45,13.20,80.43,1.27,0,0,0,0,1.01
I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,0,3.76,0,49.10,0,0,0,12.09,0,35.05,0
I3741_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.53,0.25,67.43,5.84,0.00,0.00,6.25,0.00,16.61,0.09
I3743_Sardinia_BA_Seulo,0.00,0.00,4.75,0.00,67.34,6.57,0.00,0.00,8.71,0.00,12.63,0.00
I3876_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.44,0.00,3.32,0.45,45.73,8.05,0.00,0.00,8.38,0.00,33.09,0.54
I3878_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,4.85,0.00,47.71,6.41,0.00,0.00,11.13,0.83,28.97,0.11
I3948_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.61,0,51.17,0,0,0,13.65,0,30.57,0
I4062_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.28,0.00,53.85,2.15,0.00,0.00,12.51,0.00,28.21,0.00
I4063_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.71,0.00,57.80,3.16,0.00,0.00,11.58,0.00,23.71,0.03
I4064_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.45,0.00,55.87,1.16,0.00,0.06,13.36,0.00,26.02,0.07
I4065_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,4.61,0.00,52.59,8.80,0.00,0.23,9.64,0.00,24.13,0.00
I4081_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0.34,0,1.44,23.83,74.34,0,0,0,0,0,0.05
I4088_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,2.60,0,49.80,9.81,0,0.10,13.17,0.19,24.12,0.21
I4089_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.55,0,48.23,8.00,0,0,14.75,0,25.46,0
I4109_Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,3.84,0.00,47.80,4.53,0.00,0.00,12.50,0.00,31.33,0.00
I4110_Ukraine_Eneolithic,5.97,0,0.50,1.19,31.48,56.13,2.20,0,0,0,1.85,0.69
I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,4.67,16.96,76.50,1.48,0,0,0,0,0.39
I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,3.80,90.66,0,0,0,4.16,0,1.38
I4114_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.67,0,0.56,9.61,84.68,1.07,0,0,0,0,1.40
I4167_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,59.00,0,0,0,10.63,2.65,26.89,0.83
I4168_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,1.41,0,54.81,1.57,0,0,13.72,0,28.48,0
I4175_Vucedol,19.97,0.27,0,0,23.77,43.21,0,1.53,4.51,0,6.74,0
I4329_Mallorca_EBA_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain,7.94,0.00,0.00,0.00,53.12,23.11,1.24,1.69,0.00,1.52,10.73,0.65
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.65,0,0.65,0,38.24,27.11,0,0,5.98,0,23.37,0
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge,3.68,0.00,0.54,1.35,37.10,27.03,0.00,0.00,5.65,0.00,23.65,0.99
I4383_Sicily_EBA_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno,0.00,0.00,7.22,0.00,23.35,7.04,0.00,0.00,28.59,0.68,33.11,0.00
I4420_all_Formentera_MBA_Formentera_Spain,3.80,0.00,5.00,1.21,55.42,21.66,1.49,0.00,2.20,0.00,8.82,0.41
I4435_Latvia_MN,8.38,9.91,0,0,0,80.09,1.19,0,0,0,0,0.44
I4436_Latvia_MN,1.18,6.59,0,0,5.70,82.95,3.13,0,0,0,0,0.45
I4437_Latvia_MN,0,2.47,0,0.01,19.03,77.81,0.36,0,0,0,0,0.31
I4930_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Sicily,0,0,10.64,0,41.31,0.42,0,0,9.55,0,38.08,0
I5068_LBK_Austria,0,0,5.10,0,49.83,1.12,0,0,12.58,0,31.37,0
I5069_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.78,0.02,52.10,0,0,0.27,13.66,0,30.17,0
I5070_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.84,0,52.85,0.10,0.07,0,12.23,0,30.91,0
I5204_LBK_Austria,0,0,1.46,0,53.41,0.67,0,1.05,12.06,0.76,30.59,0
I5205_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.71,0,51.92,1.74,0,0,15.27,0,27.19,0.16
I5206_LBK_Austria,0,0,4.06,0,54.86,0,0,0,12.25,0,28.82,0
I5207_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.25,0,57.61,0,0,0,11.61,0.33,27.21,0
I5208_LBK_Austria,0,0,2.41,0,53.96,0,0,0,14.34,0,29.23,0.06
I5402_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,0.03,26.32,73.64,0,0,0,0,0,0
I7774_d_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,0.00,0.68,0.17,54.27,4.45,0.00,0.00,14.42,0.00,26.01,0.00
I7796_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,2.20,1.13,0.00,40.25,3.45,0.00,0.00,8.82,0.00,44.16,0.00
I7800_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,1.14,0.00,4.99,2.71,43.75,15.60,0.00,0.00,13.10,0.00,18.70,0.00
I7805_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,3.49,5.84,0.00,53.55,3.73,0.00,0.00,16.77,0.00,16.63,0.00
I7807_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,0.00,3.85,0.00,47.37,9.30,0.00,0.00,14.36,0.00,25.12,0.00
I8561_Sicily_EBA_Isnello,0.58,0.25,2.77,0.00,50.01,21.56,1.15,0.00,6.79,0.37,16.50,0.00
I9005_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
I9006_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Agia_Kyriaki_Salamis,4.14,0,1.89,0,36.48,4.77,0,0,8.08,1.19,43.45,0
I9010_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,0,0,3.52,1.43,38.53,7.73,0,0.65,13.96,0,34.19,0
I9033_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Peristeria_Tryfilia_Peloponnese,1.33,1.22,3.40,0,40.19,9.10,0.52,0,7.58,0.48,33.22,2.96
I9041_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,2.87,0,2.57,0,37.48,8.67,0,0.36,10.29,0,37.52,0.24
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete,6.11,0,2.47,0,40.07,15.84,0,0,9.79,0.87,24.86,0
I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,0,0,40.48,0,0,0,4.75,0,54.78,0
I9128_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,3.72,0.51,3.62,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.12,2.88,21.92,0
I9129_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,6.66,0,43.44,0,0,0,11.86,0,37.93,0
I9130_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,1.10,0,0,0,43.10,0,0,0,17.55,0,38.25,0
I9131_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,4.59,0,0,0,33.89,0,0,0,19.71,0,41.08,0.73
IberiaBronzeAge_ATP9,0.89,0.00,1.25,0.00,58.14,21.43,0.49,0.00,4.69,0.00,11.18,1.93
IberianElArgarBronzeAge_I8136,0.00,0.00,4.83,0.00,61.85,21.67,1.21,0.00,3.88,0.00,6.07,0.49
IberianSettlementCataloniaSpain_I3496,5.38,0.21,0.75,0.00,53.63,28.85,1.92,1.72,5.92,0.00,1.63,0.00
IlercavonesCatalan_I3321,3.80,0.00,4.55,0.00,55.48,25.14,0.00,0.83,2.20,0.32,7.68,0.00
IlergetesOutlierCatalan_I12410,0.26,0.00,3.37,0.76,57.15,25.49,0.00,0.16,0.53,0.81,10.56,0.91
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I12878,0.45,0.28,5.90,0.00,57.80,28.10,0.55,0.00,1.02,0.00,5.91,0.00
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320,4.64,0.00,4.88,1.09,52.24,25.19,0.00,0.00,3.67,0.00,7.44,0.86
IR1_Hungary_900BC,12.79,4.22,0.00,0.00,24.04,43.85,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,15.09,0.00
IronAgeCatalan_I12640,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,52.97,24.35,0.00,0.00,5.65,0.00,15.41,1.61
IronAgeHinxton1_Celt_ERS389795,11.47,0,1.12,0,39.51,45.01,0,0,0,0,1.79,1.09
IronAgeHinxton2_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389796,11.48,0.53,0,0,36.04,50,0.04,0.49,0,0.07,0.65,0.7
IronAgeHinxton5_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389799,9.4,0.02,0.95,0.6,37.53,48.34,0,0,1.48,0,0.95,0.73
KO1_Hungary_5710BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.65,77.20,0.15,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
KO2_Hungary_5640BC,0.00,0.00,6.93,0.00,54.74,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.75,0.00,29.58,0.00
Kumtepe004_Anatolian,7.00,5.13,0.67,10.35,22.03,5.60,0,0,10.32,3.49,29.79,5.62
Kumtepe006_Anatolian,2.01,1.13,5.52,0,37.62,0.91,0.58,0,11.29,0,40.94,0
kzb001_Srubnaya,12.46,2.5,2.64,1.76,22.63,47.36,2.83,1.29,0,0.82,5.72,0
kzb002_Srubnaya,21.09,3.59,0,0,18.79,54.68,0.81,0,0,0,0.91,0.12
kzb003_Srubnaya,20.86,0.61,1.59,0,27.72,47.14,2.09,0,0,0,0,0
kzb004_Srubnaya,9.17,8.33,0,0,24.07,58.42,0,0,0,0,0,0
kzb005_Srubnaya,17.86,1.95,0,0,13.6,56.88,0,1.68,0,0,7.96,0.06
kzb006_Srubnaya,18.13,1.71,0,0,22.3,51.06,1.34,0,0,0,4.15,1.3
kzb007_Srubnaya,18.39,1.92,0,0,21.93,52.11,0,1.15,0,0,3.94,0.57
kzb008_Srubnaya,19.26,2.85,0,0.02,14.65,56.62,0.35,1.24,0,0,4.84,0.16
kzb009_Srubnaya,18.12,2.94,0,0,22.91,51.61,0,0,0.27,0,3.22,0.93
LBA_ElSotillo_Alava_I2469,9.22,0.00,1.86,0.32,52.61,20.57,1.16,0.00,0.87,0.00,13.40,0.00
mur001_Srubnaya,21.99,3.22,0,0,18.4,55.26,0,0,0,0,0.84,0.29
mur002_Srubnaya,20.07,0.7,0,4.28,16.77,54.31,1.06,2.8,0,0,0,0
mur003_Srubnaya,19.28,2.35,0,0,22.87,53.76,0,0,0,0,1.1,0.64
mur004_Srubnaya,17.15,3.53,0,0,16.72,54.14,0,0,0,0,7.68,0.78
MX150_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.07,0,65.3,12.1,0,0,8.8,0,8.73,0
MX182_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.96,0.11,67.25,10.62,0,0,5.85,0.95,11.28,0
MX184_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.43,0,67.14,11.44,0,0.17,6.62,0.5,8.7,0
MX187_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.04,0,63.5,10.05,0,0,9.07,0.45,12.9,0
MX188_Switzerland_LN,11.73,1.32,0.22,0,32.48,45.7,0.08,0,1.03,0,5.87,1.58
MX189_Switzerland_LN,12.54,0.35,0,0,29.82,49.52,2.24,0,0,0,4.56,0.97
MX190_Switzerland_LN,10.77,0.64,0,0,30.77,46.37,1.03,0,0,0,9.44,0.99
MX191_Switzerland_LN,13.34,0.57,0,0,30.24,48.68,1.75,1.49,0,0.57,3.18,0.19
MX192_Switzerland_LN,12.57,2.53,0,0.71,36.08,45.32,0,0,0,0,1.61,1.18
MX193_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.15,0,69.29,11.27,0,0,5.18,0.13,7.99,0
MX195_Switzerland_LN,13.57,1.95,0,0,33.6,47.12,1.7,0.7,0,0,1.37,0
MX196_Switzerland_LN,14.19,0.22,0,0,25.72,49.79,1.85,0,0,0.37,7.31,0.55
MX197_Switzerland_LN,18.11,1.82,0,0.16,32.9,46.05,0.13,0,0,0,0,0.82
MX198_Switzerland_LN,13.48,0.13,0.49,1.11,26.65,49.32,0,1.28,0.59,0.28,6.28,0.4
MX199_Switzerland_LN,11.99,1.73,0,0.11,25.53,48.5,0,0.13,0.16,0,11.11,0.73
MX203_Switzerland_LN,0,0,1.01,0,65.69,4.67,0,0,9.44,0,19.19,0
MX204_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.92,0,64.97,8.67,0,0,6.09,0,17.36,0
MX209_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.46,0,67.58,7.28,0,0,12.41,0.28,8.98,0
MX210_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.1,0,70.95,13.4,0,0,5.65,0,6.9,0
MX211_Switzerland_LN,0,0.49,3.42,0,67.72,8.67,0,0,6.99,0,12.71,0
MX212_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.83,0.27,65.29,12.59,0,0.23,7.71,0,9.08,0
MX213_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.38,0.24,70.68,9.84,0,0,7.35,0,7.5,0
MX219_Switzerland_LN,0,0,8.66,0,58.62,11.03,0,0,5.35,0,16.34,0
MX251_Switzerland_LN,10.06,0,4.03,0,39.16,39.32,0,0.31,3.9,0,3.21,0
MX252_Switzerland_LN,9.15,0.25,3.78,0,41.38,39.16,1.43,0.32,1.25,0,3.28,0
MX254_Switzerland_LN,4.38,1.63,0.65,0.46,39.62,36.79,0,0,4.57,0,11.9,0
MX256_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0,2.04,43.65,32.73,2.88,0,0,5.18,13.53,0
MX257_Switzerland_LN,10.1,0,3.02,0.37,38.44,38.68,1.48,0.39,0.78,0,5.69,1.05
MX258_Switzerland_LN,10.64,0,1.89,0,35.77,37.82,0.6,0,5.98,0,7.3,0
MX259_Switzerland_LN,9.25,0.78,1.15,0,34.14,38.69,0,1.39,0,0,14.61,0
MX265_Switzerland_LN,0.53,0.13,1.81,0.27,31.81,42.65,0.59,0.32,4.16,0,17.73,0
MX270_Switzerland_LN,11.76,1.7,0.05,0,38.15,37.74,0,0.77,3.14,0,6.69,0
MX275_Switzerland_LN,11.38,1.66,3.37,0.31,42.51,36.22,0.34,0,1.44,0,2.77,0
MX277_Switzerland_LN,4.23,0,4.24,0,43.64,33.58,0,1.51,1.37,0.25,11.19,0
MX279_Switzerland_LN,7.32,0.19,0,0,38.72,41.41,3.07,0,2.75,0,6.54,0
MX280_Switzerland_LN,7.41,0.84,0.7,0,38.85,42.16,0.72,0,0.75,0,7.79,0.77
MX283_Switzerland_LN,6.19,0.87,0.87,0.46,44.75,34.26,0,0,2.98,0,8.88,0.73
MX286_Switzerland_LN,8.93,0,0,1.61,42.87,34.81,0,0,1.7,0,9.82,0.27
MX288_Switzerland_LN,6.34,1.12,0,0.4,42.57,39.93,0.45,0,0.49,0.27,8.18,0.24
MX298_Switzerland_LN,10.03,0,0,0,47.19,32.05,0,1.95,5.39,0,3.39,0
MX299_Switzerland_LN,1.4,0,1.6,0,46.59,26.18,0.64,0,4.12,0,19.33,0.13
MX304_Switzerland_LN,0,2.13,0,0,37.85,44.06,0,0,0,2.75,12.19,1.03
MX310_Switzerland_LN,2.3,0,0,0,17.55,53.03,1.07,0,5.65,0,20.4,0
NE1_Hungary_5230BC,0.00,0.00,2.35,0.00,49.16,4.72,0.00,0.00,13.36,0.00,30.41,0.00
NE2_Hungary_5140BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,68.57,12.56,0.00,0.00,6.86,0.00,12.02,0.00
NE3_Hungary_5130BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,62.82,9.32,0.00,0.00,5.06,0.00,22.81,0.00
NE4_Hungary_5130BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,63.48,6.13,0.00,0.00,7.98,0.00,22.41,0.00
NE5_Hungary_5120BC,0.00,0.00,0.23,0.00,65.52,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.97,0.00,23.27,0.00
NE6_Hungary_5090BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,63.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,11.43,0.00,24.97,0.00
NE7_Hungary_4420BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,51.44,48.56,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
NeolithicScotland_I2634,0.00,0.00,6.63,1.42,60.56,11.65,0.00,0.21,7.56,0.00,11.96,0.00
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119,9.54,1.40,0.00,0.27,43.57,32.66,0.11,0.14,0.20,0.00,11.08,1.01
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120,7.59,0.73,0.40,0.00,39.57,31.32,1.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.73,0.86
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43,5.01,0.00,0.13,0.00,45.31,32.18,0.00,0.00,3.09,1.44,12.35,0.48
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_78,10.50,0.54,0.54,0.00,39.10,37.12,0.00,0.35,2.04,0.00,9.53,0.28
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72,4.56,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.85,31.92,0.69,0.89,2.30,0.31,16.30,0.19
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_2,5.63,0.00,0.00,0.00,40.44,41.78,1.83,0.00,1.04,0.00,8.28,0.99
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_50,10.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,35.87,44.30,2.23,0.13,0.00,0.00,4.95,1.82
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro,5.02,1.78,1.33,0,35.08,26.46,0,0,5.43,0,24.5,0.4
R10_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.5,0,53.49,0,0,0,13.65,0,29.36,0
R1014_Chalcolithic_Monte_San_Biagio,0,0,4.04,0,62.82,4.57,0,0,10.06,0,18.52,0
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia,1.56,0.19,2.85,0.26,47.15,21.66,0,0,5.46,0,20.85,0
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima,3.86,0.98,1.53,0.19,47.23,20.37,1.43,0,3.31,0,21.1,0
R1021_Iron_Age_Boville_Ernica,2.11,0,1.96,0.6,47.7,24.04,0,0,1.33,0,22.26,0
R11_Mesolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,0,0.61,34.46,64.51,0,0,0,0,0,0.42
R16_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.95,0,58.11,1.77,0,0,9.21,0,27.95,0
R17_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,4.12,0,50.89,3.18,0,0,13.16,0,28.66,0
R18_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,3.76,0,52.08,0,0,0.13,9.55,0,34.48,0
R19_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.57,0,52.75,2.04,0,0,12.41,0,30.22,0
R2_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.98,0,54.74,0,0,0,11.9,0,29.37,0
R3_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,4.25,0,53.26,0,0,0,10.6,0,31.83,0.06
R4_Chalcolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella,4.84,0.64,0.65,0,47.12,28.54,0.15,0,4.13,0,13.4,0.53
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata,6.45,0,3.03,0,33.19,11.94,0,0,11.63,0,33.74,0.02
R473_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,1.01,0,0.68,0.15,47.26,22.79,0,0.21,7.39,0,20.17,0.34
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,7.14,0.17,2.38,0,39.08,25.74,0,0,5.98,0,18.84,0.66
R475_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,0,0,13.01,0,38.12,12.14,0.37,1.98,11.26,0,22.7,0.42
R5_Chalcolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.97,0,63.17,3.07,0,0,10.39,0,20.4,0
R7_Mesolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0.1,0,0,35.6,63.41,0,0,0,0.23,0,0.66
R8_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.83,0,53.23,0,0,0,13.82,0.25,29.87,0
R850_Iron_Age_Ardea,7.3,0,4.52,1.08,21.26,10.54,0,0.43,14.77,0,40.1,0
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea,1.59,0,1.39,0,49.28,24.97,0,0.14,1.93,0,20.26,0.45
R9_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.27,0,50.85,0,0,0,13.25,0,32.63,0
scy006_Scythian,13.82,0,6.4,3.46,14.64,45.37,0,0,12.79,0,3.51,0
scy009_Scythian,4.23,0,0.79,0,28.83,51.34,0,0.44,1.95,0,10.18,2.24
scy010_Scythian,9.55,0,0,0,26.15,42.92,0.16,0,0.37,0.48,18.85,1.52
scy011_Scythian,16.47,8.21,1.55,0,13.83,38.9,0,2.41,0.95,2.23,15.44,0
scy192_Scythian,6.15,2.19,2.36,0,33.03,20.16,0.24,0,8.81,0,27.04,0
scy193_Scythian,26.88,0.89,5.86,3.62,4.91,41.86,5.06,3.64,7.27,0,0,0
scy197_Scythian,3.49,0.62,0.2,0,34.96,21.32,0,0.65,5.34,2.18,30.87,0.39
scy300_Scythian,5.95,1.42,0,1.64,33.53,20.09,0,0,10.58,0,26.79,0
scy301_Scythian,12.78,6.07,0,0,21.44,31.2,0.66,0,3.58,1.56,22.02,0.69
scy303_Scythian,9.62,0.42,0,0,34.83,50.06,0,0,0,0,3.54,1.52
scy304_Scythian,12.02,0,4.91,1.76,28.54,36.4,0.53,0.93,0,0,13.33,1.58
scy305_Scythian,6.81,0.44,0,0.24,25.58,27.17,0,0,6.57,3.55,29.64,0
scy311_Scythian,14.93,1.03,0,4.47,29.91,24.38,0,0,4.36,0.37,20.21,0.35
scy332_Scythian,0,38.92,0,0,0,9.86,0,0,0,47.11,0,4.11
SNPRA42_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.26,2.46,59.56,10.57,0,0,8.49,0,15.65,0
SNPRA43_Switzerland_LN,0,1.57,7.31,0,63.13,9.23,0,0,3.63,1.95,13.19,0
SNPRA44_Switzerland_LN,0,0.35,5.22,0,66.32,12.8,0,0,6.23,0,9.08,0
SNPRA45_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.93,0.5,69.35,4.99,0.54,0,8.32,0.43,10.94,0
SNPRA54_Switzerland_LN,0,0.4,1.52,0,67.74,3.83,0,0,0,0,25.21,1.3
SNPRA57_Switzerland_LN,0,0.3,7.09,0,62.83,11.34,0,0,7.56,0,10.87,0
SNPRA58_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.43,0.22,66.91,11.95,0,0,3.25,0,13.24,0
SNPRA59_Switzerland_LN,0,0.67,6.64,0,61.52,17.53,0,0,5.91,0,7.74,0
SNPRA61_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.19,0.19,67.32,11.42,0,0,5.27,0,11.61,0
SNPRA62_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.73,0.03,61.93,14.32,0,0,6.06,0,12.86,0.08
SNPRA63_Switzerland_LN,12.1,0,2.79,2.89,42.92,33.43,0,0.03,0.53,0,5.32,0
SNPRA64_Switzerland_LN,12.09,0.79,0,0.25,35.92,41.73,1.58,0,1.7,0,5.54,0.39
SX10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0.83,1.17,71.24,9.84,0,0,8.24,0.31,8.37,0
SX11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.83,0.15,61.06,13.94,0,0,7.02,0,12.01,0
SX17_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.88,0,64.01,7.14,0,0,5.82,0,17.15,0
SX18_Switzerland_LN,3.4,0.37,0.78,0.46,49.34,24.63,0,0,1.52,0,18.83,0.68
SX20_Switzerland_LN,4.27,0,2.11,0.98,45.73,33.5,0,0,2.6,0,10.8,0
SX21_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.76,0,59.87,5.27,0,0,8.58,0.24,19.29,0
SX22_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.2,0,63.02,8.65,0,0,7.44,0,16.69,0
SX23_Switzerland_LN,6.78,1.2,0,0,37.31,40.93,0.79,0.26,1.99,0,10.75,0
SX26_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.59,0,61.52,8.21,0,0,8.01,0.12,18.55,0
SX29_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.22,0,54.51,7.97,0,0,9.1,0,25.19,0
SX30_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.04,0.75,57.89,3.69,0,0,9.78,0.63,23.22,0
SX32_Switzerland_LN,13.63,0.33,0,0,29.97,46.28,1.17,0.35,0,0,8.27,0
SX33_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.35,0.12,55.59,0,0,0,12.76,0,27.18,0
SX8_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.21,0.78,67.04,9.89,0,0,6.58,0,12.24,0.26
SX9_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.25,0,62.87,11.69,0,0,11.27,0,11.93,0
TartessianArchaicAndalusia_I12561,2.75,0.00,0.00,0.00,64.04,17.25,6.88,0.00,5.47,0.00,3.61,0.00
ThuringiiTribeAED_1108,4.91,9.67,0.04,2.07,12.54,27.54,0.18,0.00,9.11,12.08,20.97,1.06
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758,3.58,0.82,1.72,0.00,48.92,32.83,0.00,0.00,2.47,0.00,8.72,0.94
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3759,2.22,0.00,1.44,1.17,52.23,30.07,0.00,0.00,2.58,0.05,8.61,1.63
VasconicTribe_I8209,6.77,0.00,1.74,0.00,48.23,30.32,0.21,0.60,0.79,0.17,11.18,0.00
Villabruna,0,0,0,0,35.43,61.15,0,0,0,0,0,3.42
ZBC_Pinarbasi_Epipalaeolithic,0,0,3.31,0.74,54.04,2.60,0,0,11.01,0,28.30,0
ZHAG_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.14,0,51.61,1.73,0,0,9.84,0,32.49,0.18
ZHAJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,1.85,0,51.83,3.78,0,0,9.79,0.15,32.60,0
ZHJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,2.60,1.06,52.28,3.43,0,0.29,7.07,0,33.28,0
ZKO_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.12,0,52.24,2.39,0,0,10.69,0.26,30.31,0
ZMOJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.27,0,50.17,2.88,0.16,0,10.23,0.63,31.67,0
Szolad1,4.29,3.44,3.25,0.00,28.24,25.58,0.87,0.18,6.87,3.48,23.79,0.00
I1109_Malak_Preslavets,0,0.07,2.03,0,50.22,7.11,0,0,12.90,0.10,27.56,0
I1113_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,0.20,0,45.55,29.58,0,0,7.27,0,16.75,0.66
I1295_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,3.14,0,49.84,12.28,0,0,6.83,0.03,27.49,0.39
I1296_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,7.53,0,56.78,8.14,2.34,1.97,5.09,0,17.29,0.87
I1297_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,0,0,52.70,25.39,0,0,8.05,0,13.87,0
I2215_Malak_Preslavets,0,1.10,4.90,0,46.06,26.49,0,0.33,5.15,0,14.83,1.15
I2216_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,3.02,0,51.29,1.02,0,0,11.44,0,33.22,0
I3879_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,9.28,0,52.94,0,0,0,17.30,0,20.48,0
```

Distance to:
Duarte

9.14401444
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

9.68139453
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.85898575
France_BA_NIED

10.34106861
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella

10.98636428
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

11.57087724
MX299_Switzerland_LN

11.76165805
Bavaria_BB_II5524

11.95163169
France_IA_NOR3-15

12.04995436
VasconicTribe_I8209

12.05905469
SX18_Switzerland_LN

12.09081883
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia

12.17093259
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge

12.23096071
MX277_Switzerland_LN

12.30450730
I8561_Sicily_EBA_Isnello

12.31655796
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

12.32520588
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima

12.35441621
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43

12.46880107
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239

12.53403367
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320

12.53847279
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

12.82652330
France_IA_NOR4

12.86464535
R473_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

12.96472522
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120

12.97996918
I1113_Malak_Preslavets

13.00622159
SX20_Switzerland_LN



Distance: 72.5014% / 0.72501363
Target: Duarte

23.6
Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge



20.4
SNPRA54_Switzerland_LN



13.8
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3243



10.6
I15940_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju



9.2
Villabruna



7.2
Anatolia_N_Rev5



4.4
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1



3.6
I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic



3.2
IlergetesOutlierCatalan_I12410



2.6
I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic



0.8
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239



0.6
Kumtepe004_Anatolian






Distance: 195.5225% / 1.95522545
Target: Duarte | ADC: 0.25x RC

41.4
France_BA_NIED



23.4
Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge



10.4
Kumtepe004_Anatolian



8.2
I15940_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju



8.2
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia



7.2
I2215_Malak_Preslavets



1.2
Brillenhohle_Magdalenian_Germany

----------


## torzio

Mine with SZ1 included ...................but my main match seems to always be with R1


Distance to:
Torziok12b

10.30020874
Szolad1

33.28641765
Anatolian_N:Rev5

33.54753195
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria

33.63761585
LBK:I5068_LBK_Austria

34.20751526
Anatolian_N:I1101

34.45418842
Anatolian_N:I1097

34.53111206
Anatolian_N:I1581

34.54440041
Anatolian_N:I1103

34.55888887
Anatolian_N:I1100

34.57034857
Anatolian_N:Klei10

34.58062463
Anatolian_N:I1099

34.67336009
Anatolian_N:I1579

34.69981700
Anatolian_N:I1096

34.96947240
Anatolian_N:I1102

34.97179435
Anatolian_N:I1585

34.98019868
Anatolian_N:I1580

35.06846589
Anatolian_N:I1098

35.15877415
LBK:I5204_LBK_Austria

35.18179359
Anatolian_N:I1583

35.18846970
Anatolian_N:I0746

35.29299364
LBK:I5069_LBK_Austria

35.49785909
LBK:I5070_LBK_Austria

36.04854505
LBK:I5208_LBK_Austria

36.08824878
LBK:I5206_LBK_Austria

37.16664768
LBK:I5207_LBK_Austria







Distance: 20.1164% / 0.20116362
Target: Torziok12b

38.2
LBK



29.0
WHG



12.2
Yamnaya



10.6
Anatolian_N



10.0
CHG






Distance: 294.1718% / 2.94171837
Target: Torziok12b | ADC: 0.25x RC

35.2
LBK



30.4
Szolad1



23.6
Yamnaya



10.8
WHG

----------


## Duarte

> Here is a good resource for us to use to organize the samples by era:
> 
> https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map.../37.318/26.147
> 
> It would be interesting to see how each one would be modeled for individuals.


Nice. Thanks Jovialis  :Good Job:

----------


## torzio

mine from post 281




Distance: 136.6109% / 1.36610859
Target: Torziok12b | ADC: 0.25x RC

68.0
I1113_Malak_Preslavets



13.8
Szolad1



12.0
CHG



6.2
Yamnaya








Distance to:
Torziok12b

10.30020874
Szolad1

12.96636032
I1113_Malak_Preslavets

14.47601119
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

19.95263141
I1297_Malak_Preslavets

23.23975903
I1295_Malak_Preslavets

27.98562667
I1109_Malak_Preslavets

30.71113642
I1296_Malak_Preslavets

33.28641765
Anatolian_N:Rev5

33.54753195
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria

33.63761585
LBK:I5068_LBK_Austria

34.20751526
Anatolian_N:I1101

34.45418842
Anatolian_N:I1097

34.53111206
Anatolian_N:I1581

34.54440041
Anatolian_N:I1103

34.55888887
Anatolian_N:I1100

34.57034857
Anatolian_N:Klei10

34.58062463
Anatolian_N:I1099

34.61568286
I2216_Malak_Preslavets

34.67336009
Anatolian_N:I1579

34.69981700
Anatolian_N:I1096

34.96947240
Anatolian_N:I1102

34.97179435
Anatolian_N:I1585

34.98019868
Anatolian_N:I1580

35.06846589
Anatolian_N:I1098

35.15877415
LBK:I5204_LBK_Austria

----------


## Duarte

> From Jovailis lists assembled by Carlos (#265):
> 
> Distance to:
> Dodecadk12bStuvanè
> 
> 7.97270970
> Szolad1
> 
> 20.89569573
> ...





> Your shortest distance one is a little closer to mine.
> 
> Forgot this part:
> 
> Distance to:
> Angela
> 
> 15.45590826
> Szolad1
> ...


My from Jovialis list assembled by Carlos Distance to:
Duarte

19.64794137
Szolad1

21.32453048
BR2_Hungary_1180BC

28.82549913
I10364_Sardinia_BA_Alghero

28.87379088
C_Italy_N_C2:R6_Grotta_Continenza

29.56515178
C_Italy_N_C2:R17_Ripabianca_di_Monterado

29.88531579
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R4_Grotta_Continenza

30.10943374
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R1014_(Rinaldone_Gaudo)_Monte_San_B iagio

30.59593927
Anatolian_N:Rev5

30.88038860
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria

31.66320578
C_Italy_N_C2:R19_Ripabianca_di_Monterado

31.82913288
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R5_Grotta_Continenza

31.96909289
LBK:I5068_LBK_Austria

32.16480064
C_Italy_N_C2:R16_Ripabianca_di_Monterado

32.55430079
Anatolian_N:I1100

32.71317777
Anatolian_N:I1101

32.93562813
LBK:I5206_LBK_Austria

33.01139955
LBK:I5204_LBK_Austria

33.06666146
LBK:I5069_LBK_Austria

33.07336693
C_Italy_N_C2:R2_Grotta_Continenza

33.13402632
C_Italy_N_C2:R10_Grotta_Continenza

33.23074029
LBK:I5070_LBK_Austria

33.26916590
LBK:I5207_LBK_Austria

33.40964980
C_Italy_N_C2:R8_Grotta_Continenza

33.52773926
C_Italy_N_C2:R3_Grotta_Continenza

33.53881483
LBK:I5208_LBK_Austria


Distance: 468.8343% / 4.68834290
Target: Duarte

30.0
Anatolian_N



24.8
C_Italy_N_C2



19.2
Yamnaya



14.2
WHG



10.4
I10364_Sardinia_BA_Alghero



1.4
Natufian

----------


## Duarte

More samples (RISExxx) from the mesolithic period to the iron age included, in the list below. Thanks for the link in the post #276 Jovialis



```
Aesch1_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,66.18,7.18,0.1,0,8.62,0.78,13.43,0
Aesch10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.83,0,67.95,8.35,0,0,10.36,0,10.51,0
Aesch11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,66.66,8.37,0,0,10.13,0,11.51,0
Aesch12_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.05,0,67.21,5.74,0,0,8.64,0,12.36,0
Aesch13_Switzerland_LN,0,0.29,1.51,0,66.45,11.72,0,0,8.88,0,11.15,0
Aesch14_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.95,0.05,64.63,9.07,0,0,8.17,0,14.13,0
Aesch15_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.31,0,65.27,7.99,0,0,6.11,0,14.32,0
Aesch16_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.87,1.21,64.89,5.04,0,0,7.24,2.37,16.18,0.19
Aesch17_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.97,0,65.99,9.59,0,0.25,8.32,0,12.87,0
Aesch18_Switzerland_LN,0,0.63,4.59,0.22,66.83,8.09,0,0,6.54,0,13.1,0
Aesch19_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.11,0,65.16,10.36,0,0,6.56,0,12.81,0
Aesch2_Switzerland_LN,0,0,7.65,0,66.67,7.92,0,0,4.97,0.82,11.96,0
Aesch20_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.2,0,70.33,10.34,0,0.01,5.89,0.96,8.27,0
Aesch21_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,71.19,6.19,0,0,8.6,0,10.7,0
Aesch22_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.76,0,62.73,11.6,0,0,8.68,0,10.22,0
Aesch23_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.22,0,65.35,9.68,0,0,7.5,0,12.14,0.12
Aesch24_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,69.79,7,0,0,6.34,0,13.12,0.04
Aesch25_Switzerland_LN,19.79,1.15,0,0,22.9,54.84,0.46,0,0,0,0,0.85
Aesch3_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.59,0,63.58,9.56,0,0,8.39,0,12.75,0.13
Aesch4_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.15,0.94,66.08,11.31,0,0,5.28,0,12.23,0
Aesch5_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.71,0,65.75,7.17,0,0,9.84,0,10.52,0.01
Aesch6_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0.41,0,65.34,15.79,0,0,7.99,0,10.48,0
Aesch7_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.34,1.17,66.01,16.85,0,0,5.82,0,5.8,0
Aesch8_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.16,0,69.84,9.55,0,0,5.63,0,11.82,0
Aesch9_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.59,0.42,66.55,9.89,0,0,7.08,0,12.47,0
AfontovaGora3_Russia,23.68,16.94,0,0,0,54.64,3.29,0,0,0,0,1.45
AlemannicBavariaBIM_33,7.02,0.51,3.61,0.00,30.37,42.59,0.00,0.08,0.00,0.00,15.58,0.24
Anatolia_N_Bar31_Barcin,0.00,0.00,5.07,0.00,45.54,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.06,0.00,33.55,1.78
Anatolia_N_Bar8_Barcin,0.00,0.00,5.93,0.00,45.87,0.00,0.00,0.02,14.04,0.14,33.65,0.36
Anatolia_N_Klei10,0.00,0.00,4.54,0.00,46.69,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.45,0.00,34.37,0.95
Anatolia_N_Rev5,0.00,0.00,6.24,1.13,46.94,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.83,0.00,30.05,4.81
ANI152_Varna,0,0,0,7.78,44.92,3.01,0,0,11.36,0,32.93,0
ANI153_Varna,2.13,0,0,0,51.89,5.96,5.65,3.03,10.35,0,20.99,0
ANI159_ANI181_Varna,0,0,3.07,0,44.93,10.49,0,0,12.13,0,29.38,0
ANI160_Varna_Outlier,0,0,0,0,52.83,10.79,0,0,10.03,0,26.35,0
ANI163_Varna_Outlier,8.64,0,2.63,0,29.14,44.17,0.62,0,0.66,0,13.52,0.02
ASH008_Iron_Age2,10.84,0,4.00,0,11.39,0,0,0.63,29.23,0,43.90,0
ASH029_Late_Bronze_Age,8.31,0,9.61,0,12.28,6.19,0,0,27.92,0,35.69,0
ASH033_Late_Bronze_Age,5.83,0,4.07,0,10.30,3.87,0,0,28.76,0,47.17,0
ASH034_Late_Bronze_Age,10.82,0,3.64,0.66,14.01,0,0,0.84,25.02,0,45.01,0
ASH066_Iron_Age1,9.21,0,7.83,0,15.39,0,5.06,0.07,22.99,0.97,37.59,0.90
ASH067_Iron_Age1,9.18,0,3.02,0,23.86,2.30,0,0,19.31,0,42.33,0
ASH068_Iron_Age1,0,0,0,1.65,39.53,8.59,0,0.65,14.61,0,34.97,0
ASH087_Iron_Age2,5.64,1.37,3.88,0,12.66,0,0,2.67,32.15,0,41.63,0
ASH135_Iron_Age2,5.14,0,17.24,0.39,6.20,6.72,0,3.35,27.59,0,33.18,0.18
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1,4.96,0,12.41,0,10.20,0,4.20,0,1.89,0,66.34,0
BAIberiaValdescusaLaRioja_VAD002,0.00,1.91,0.00,0.91,61.64,25.41,0.00,0.00,3.70,0.87,5.56,0.00
BAJ001_Baja_PPNB,0,0,12.94,0,16.87,0,0,3.01,40.47,0,26.71,0
Bavaria_BB_II5524,2.95,0.00,1.28,1.77,41.61,28.76,0.00,0.00,3.52,0.00,20.12,0.00
BellBeakerFranceI1388,0.00,0.00,2.30,0.00,59.39,21.76,0.81,0.00,7.46,0.00,8.28,0.00
BellBeakerSouthernFrance_I3874,5.77,0.32,0.81,0.47,39.46,40.05,1.07,0.56,0.80,0.00,10.47,0.22
BerryAuBac_Mesolithic_France,0,1.85,0,0,28.82,67.70,0,0,0,0,0,1.63
BerryAuBac_WHG,0,1.85,0,0,28.82,67.70,0,0,0,0,0,1.63
Bockstein_Mesolithic_Germany,0,0,0,0.67,25.22,74.11,0,0,0,0,0,0
BOO001_Bolshoy_Oleni_3473±87_calBP,8.01,37.37,0,0,0,44.71,1.35,0,0,8.38,0,0.18
BOO002_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.42,37.74,0,2.76,0,46.39,1.07,0,0,4.15,0,0.47
BOO003_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,6.32,37.88,0,0,0,47.45,2.90,0.29,0,4.71,0,0.46
BOO004_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.08,35.27,0,0,0,45.67,2.95,0,0,8.59,0,0.44
BOO005_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,9.75,36.62,0,0,0,45.30,0.23,0,0,7.73,0,0.37
BOO006_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,3.18,44.87,0,0,0,37.54,2.98,0,0,11.09,0,0.33
BR1_Hungary_2080BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,45.03,54.84,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.13,0.00
BR2_Hungary_1180BC,1.09,0.00,0.38,0.00,36.78,41.52,0.00,0.00,3.74,0.00,16.14,0.36
Brillenhohle_Magdalenian_Germany,0,0,0,5.65,33.07,28.32,20.64,0,0,0,0,12.31
BronzeAgeEngland_I2462,8.52,1.12,1.18,0.00,45.45,33.73,0.00,0.00,2.08,0.00,6.90,1.02
BronzeAgeNorthernSpain_I2472,1.14,0.00,3.50,1.18,56.65,26.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,11.52,0.00
BronzeAgeNorthernSpain_VAD001,3.95,0.00,0.00,0.00,56.95,26.02,1.54,0.00,3.09,0.00,7.87,0.59
BronzeAgeOuterHebrides_I2655,9.88,0.61,0.00,0.39,37.20,45.77,0.76,0.00,0.29,0.00,4.27,0.82
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208,1.39,0.00,5.31,0.43,54.53,22.97,1.16,0.00,3.96,0.94,8.35,0.95
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12208,1.39,0.00,5.31,0.43,54.53,22.97,1.16,0.00,3.96,0.94,8.35,0.95
BronzeAgeSpainCogotas_I12209,0.00,0.00,4.43,1.66,55.40,27.36,0.00,0.00,3.50,0.00,7.08,0.56
BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047,8.51,0,0,0,35.23,49.60,0,0.09,0,0,6.56,0
Bul10_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,0,0,45.69,16.17,0,0,9.24,1.84,27.06,0
Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria,13.70,0,0,0.39,21.45,36.70,0.52,0,4.57,0,21.63,1.04
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,2.20,0,40.23,19.89,0,0,12.69,0,24.99,0
Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge,10.29,0,0,0,46.67,31.49,0,0,3.15,0,0,8.41
Burkhardtshohle_Magdalenian_Germany,5.51,6.42,0,3.94,22.93,33.58,18.00,0,6.95,0,0,2.66
CO1_Hungary_2810BC,0.00,0.00,1.54,0.00,65.12,9.70,0.00,0.00,5.33,0.00,18.31,0.00
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239,0.00,0.00,2.63,2.34,44.59,28.94,2.32,0.66,0.00,0.00,18.51,0.00
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3243,8.87,0.00,2.93,4.86,36.62,38.06,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.67,0.00
Falkenstein_Mesolithic_Germany,0,0,0,0,32.37,57.17,6.37,1.03,0,0,0,3.07
France_BA_BIS130,12.55,1.32,0,0,39.68,36.91,0,0,0.69,0,8.26,0.59
France_BA_BIS385,9.52,3.12,3.88,0,35.86,40.82,0,0,0.35,0.5,5.91,0.04
France_BA_EUG11,0,0,0,0,52.94,30.66,0,0.91,6.46,0,8.54,0.49
France_BA_NIED,4.83,0,4.74,0,49.31,24.76,0.78,0,0,0.65,14.61,0.33
France_BA_OBE3626-1,10.61,1.66,0.02,0,40.31,46.53,0,0,0,0.87,0,0
France_BA_OBE3722,11.78,0,0,0.45,31.93,46.83,0.9,0.22,0,0,7.89,0
France_BA_PIR3037AB,0,0,0,1.68,51.3,22.91,0,2.76,3.26,0,18.1,0
France_BA_PIR3116B,5.46,1.83,0,0,43.35,36.92,0,0,0,0,11.96,0.48
France_BA_PSS4170,2.38,0,0,0.14,49.64,35.11,1.21,0.5,1.48,0,9.12,0.41
France_BA_QUIN234,0,0,0,0,56.74,28.91,0.93,0,2.37,0,10.89,0.16
France_BA_QUIN58,5.24,0.47,5.23,0.85,48.57,28.4,0.93,0,8.66,0,1.66,0
France_BA_RIX15,6.19,0,0,0,41.63,38.23,2.68,0,0,0,10.94,0.32
France_BA_RIX2,0.79,0,1.93,0,42.83,34.5,2.37,0.2,1.2,0,16.18,0
France_BA_RIX4,9.11,0,1.21,0,40.83,42.26,0.43,1.25,1.53,0,3.2,0.18
France_IA_ATT26,8.03,0,0,0,38.27,41.78,1.62,0,0,0,8.39,1.91
France_IA_BES1248,7.47,0.41,0,0,38.78,48.44,0,0,0,0.87,3.9,0.13
France_IA_BFM265,8.47,0,0,0,46.94,33.73,1.07,0,2.92,0,6.55,0.31
France_IA_COL11,5.44,0,0,0,39.43,43.4,3.64,0,0,0,7.21,0.87
France_IA_COL153A,5.24,0,0,0,31.38,39.94,0,0,4.37,0,19.07,0
France_IA_COL153i,0,2.46,0,1.26,36.79,36.9,0,1.4,1.84,1.45,17.9,0
France_IA_ERS1164,10.29,0.38,1.46,1.07,36.78,37.73,0,0,0,0,12.1,0.19
France_IA_ERS86,6.75,0,0,0,38.28,36.57,0,1.16,7.72,0,9.51,0
France_IA_ERS88,2.63,0,0,0,39.51,27.62,0.37,0,6.2,0,23.67,0
France_IA_Jeb8,3.73,0,0,0,43.53,37,3.59,0.44,2.74,0,8.7,0.27
France_IA_NOR2B6,5.4,0.59,2.84,0.19,36.97,33.37,0,0.59,5.34,0,14.71,0
France_IA_NOR3-15,5.34,0.01,4.35,0.8,35.87,30.28,0,0,7.23,0,16.12,0
France_IA_NOR3-6,6.77,0,6.29,0.46,38.53,40.47,1.07,0,0.25,0,6.16,0
France_IA_NOR4,0,0,1.9,0,46.92,30.78,2.37,0,3.11,1.08,13.84,0
France_IA_PECH5,0.57,0,0,1.84,56.86,29.5,0,0,7.87,2.27,1.09,0
France_IA_PEY53,11.04,0,0,0,44.3,35.83,0.2,0,3.09,1.68,2.59,1.28
I0011_Molta1_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.41,0,0,16.30,78.32,0,1.77,0,0,0,0.20
I0012_Molta2_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.40,0,0,15.78,80.48,0,0,0,0,0,0.34
I0013_Molta3_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,4.06,0,0,18.94,75.51,0.21,0,0,0,0,1.28
I0014_Molta4_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,14.53,80.68,0.86,0,0,0,0,0.81
I0015_Molta6_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,1.70,0,0.67,15.64,80.65,0.78,0,0,0,0,0.57
I0016_Molta9_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,2.82,0,0,19.21,75.14,1.17,1.11,0,0,0,0.55
I0017_Molta12_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,10.91,84.89,0,0,0,0,0,1.08
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,0,0,49.91,5.50,0,1.94,13.22,0,29.44,0
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,6.23,0,53.62,0,0,0,13.30,0.48,25.34,1.03
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,0,5.23,0,48.47,1.59,0,0,10.90,0,33.70,0.13
I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE,0,0,4.33,0,56.82,0,0,0,13.62,0,25.23,0
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE,11.47,0,0,0,32.02,46.57,0,0.40,0,0,9.25,0.35
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,0,2.58,0,51.16,2.25,0,0.17,10.03,0,33.81,0
I0049_ESP22_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.57,0.95,0,0.63,20.82,54.73,0.95,0,0,0,1.75,0.60
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE,0,0,5.23,0,48.47,1.59,0,0,10.90,0,33.70,0.13
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,0,0.37,0,53.18,2.82,0,0,16.16,0,27.47,0
I0057_HAL34_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5207-5067_calBCE,0,0,4.59,0,53.71,0,0,0.56,11.48,0,29.65,0
I0058_BZH4_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2283-2146_calBCE,15.54,0.36,0,0,33.61,43.35,0.78,0,0,0,5.99,0.36
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE,13.29,0,0.93,0,29.97,47.24,0,0.32,0.72,0,6.64,0.90
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2294-2206_calBCE,22.49,0,0,0,25.09,43.23,0.55,0.29,0,0,8.36,0
I0061_UzOO74_Karelia_HG_Yuzhnyy_Oleni_Ostrov_Karelia_Russia_5500-5000_BCE,10.45,11.74,0,0,0,76.26,1.55,0,0,0,0,0
I0070_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,1.28,0.51,37.14,0,0,0,15.36,0,45.71,0
I0071_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.49,0,3.07,0,37.80,0.67,0,0,13.01,0,44.93,0.03
I0073_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,3.39,0.38,35.55,0,0,0,13.26,0,47.43,0
I0074_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.41,0,4.34,0,39.06,0,0,0,12.70,0,43.49,0
I0099_HAL36C_Halberstadt_LBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_1113-1021_calBCE,11.92,0.92,0,0,32.34,47.88,0,0.94,0,0,5.86,0.15
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE,0,0,3.13,0,55.97,0.39,0,0,12.09,0,28.42,0
I0103_ESP16_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2566-2477_calBCE,20.89,0.76,0,0.83,21.66,52.44,0.09,0,0,0,3.09,0.24
I0104_ESP11_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2473-2348_calBCE,20.39,0.53,0,0,20.14,52.29,0,0,0,0,6.02,0.64
I0106_ESP26_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.89,2.33,0,0,14.67,54.07,0,5.23,0,0.62,3.19,0
I0108_ROT6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,8.21,1.72,1.67,0,45.50,38.20,0,1.50,1.24,0,1.82,0.15
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,6.92,1.37,1.38,0.12,34.83,42.57,0,0.18,0,0,12.62,0
I0112_QUEXII6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2340-2190_calBCE,10.31,1.19,0,0,35.25,45.54,0.01,0,0,0,7.02,0.66
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2290-2130_calBCE,7.14,3.20,3.08,0,40.34,36.17,1.02,0,4.31,0.56,3.44,0.73
I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Esperstedt_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE,13.17,0.13,0,0,35.91,44.44,0,1.59,1.38,0,3.38,0
I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE,8.53,0.12,0,0.58,24.34,50.44,2.51,0,0,1.13,10.94,1.39
I0116_ESP4_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2118-1961_calBCE,13.09,1.03,0,0.51,32.55,50.70,0,1.40,0,0,0.72,0
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE,6.55,1.90,0.64,0.07,33.97,46.42,0.18,0,1.61,0,7.87,0.79
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE,10.24,0.97,0.61,0,34.38,41.61,0.91,0,1.21,0,9.34,0.72
I0124_SVP44_Samara_HG_Lebyanzhinka_IV_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_5650-5555_calBCE,12.20,9.22,0,0,0,72.54,4.77,0,0,0,0,1.27
I0164_QUEVIII6_Unetice_EBA_Quedlinburg_VIII_Germany_2012-1919_calBCE,12.37,1.91,0,0,26.31,53.62,0,0,0,0,5.14,0.66
I0171_BZH12_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2204-2136_calBCE,19.54,0,0,0,26.51,49.29,3.10,1.57,0,0,0,0
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE,0,0,3.89,0,62.68,10.75,0,0,5.76,0,16.92,0
I0174_BAM25_Starcevo_EN_Alsónyék-Bátaszék_Mérnöki_telep_Hungary_5710-5530_calBCE,0,0,3.87,0,45.99,0,0,0,11.46,0,38.68,0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE,0,0,0,3.21,48.60,0,0,0,13.41,0,34.78,0
I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Samara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE,28.39,2.27,0,0,1.33,59.88,3.17,0,0,0,4.07,0.90
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3090-2910_calBCE,31.17,1.18,0,0,3.08,55.89,2.47,0,0,0,6.21,0
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia,24.30,6.53,0,0,0,59.51,0,0,0,0,9.15,0.51
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,0,0,69.15,13.70,0,0,9.75,0.81,6.59,0
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,5.20,0.90,64.84,11.09,0,0,8.30,1.41,8.26,0
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,8.13,0,66.86,4.35,3.31,0,6.74,0,10.61,0
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,5.75,0,67.99,11.11,0,0,4.29,0,10.86,0
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE,0,0.97,4.25,0,72.87,1.91,0.14,0,12.75,0,7.12,0
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE,0,0,4.49,0,70.57,0,0,0,7.25,0,17.70,0
I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_Spain_5303-5204_calBCE,0,0,5.88,0,72.92,0,0,0,12.22,0,8.98,0
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE,0,0,3.81,0,84.67,0,0,0,11.52,0,0,0
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE,0,0.20,5.33,0.54,71.06,0,0,0,7.66,0,15.01,0.20
I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3339-2917_calBCE,26.41,3.99,0,0,3.20,64.51,1.24,0,0,0,0,0.65
I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_Samara_Russia_3021-2635_calBCE,23.53,4.79,0,0,0,60.56,1.18,0,0,0,9.61,0.33
I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3305-2925_calBCE,24.47,0.31,0,0,14.14,52.37,0,0,0,0,8.71,0
I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara_Russia_3010-2622_calBCE,31.70,0,0,1.34,0,56.80,10.17,0,0,0,0,0
I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3500-2700_BCE,27.75,2.45,0,0.34,5.62,59.40,0.45,0,0,0,2.90,1.09
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara_Russia_3335-2881_calBCE,30.91,0.96,0,0,4.06,58.29,0.27,0,0,0,3.30,2.22
I0550_KAR22A_Karsdorf_LN_Karsdorf_Germany_2564-2475_calBCE,18.23,0,0,0,12.64,63.67,5.46,0,0,0,0,0
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3645-3537_calBCE,0,0,1.11,0,59.94,13.60,0,0,11.03,0,14.32,0
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3640-3510_calBCE,0,0,3.08,0,60.02,9.60,0,0.80,12.13,0,14.37,0
I0633_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.48,0,48.68,0,0,0,12.28,0,35.57,0
I0634_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.04,0,51.34,0,0,0,13.43,0.25,31.76,0.17
I0644_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.20,0,25.28,0,0,0.43,34.43,0,33.67,0
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE,0,0,2.97,0,59.37,0,0,0,8.69,0.39,28.09,0.49
I0676_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.22,0,51.96,0,0,0,11.72,0,32.09,0
I0679_Krepost_Neolithic,4.98,0,2.66,0.27,34.26,1.16,0,0,13.05,0,43.56,0.06
I0698_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.76,0,52.43,0,0,0,13.38,0,29.43,0
I0706_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,1.22,0.90,48.64,14.14,0,0,6.76,0,28.32,0.02
I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.23,0,49.57,0,0,0,17.01,0,30.19,0
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE,0,0,2.60,0,45.47,0,0,0,14.99,0,36.19,0.75
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE,7.97,2.63,0,0,29.21,48.80,0,1.95,0,0,9.44,0
I0804_EUL57_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2131-1982_calBCE,7.22,0,0,0,34.53,53.23,1.70,0,0,1.43,1.89,0
I0806_QLB28_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_VII_Germany_2296-2206_calBCE,8.25,1.73,0,1.66,34.28,46.10,0,0,0,0,6.89,1.10
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE,0,0,1.10,0,70.89,7.72,0,0,0.73,0,19.56,0
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE,0,0,0,0,49.98,0,0,0,10.18,0,39.85,0
I0861_Natufian_Nat10_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,2.01,11.29,0.36,19.57,1.22,0,6.59,44.89,0,14.0,0
I0867_Motz1_Late_PPNB_Motza_Israel,0,0,12.32,0,23.29,0,0,2.33,33.21,0,28.85,0
I10364_Sardinia_BA_Alghero,0.00,0.00,5.79,0.24,64.33,6.94,0.00,0.00,6.47,0.00,16.22,0.00
I10365_Sardinia_BA_Seulo,0.00,0.00,5.71,0.30,56.42,7.55,1.01,0.00,9.16,0.00,19.85,0.00
I10366_Sardinia_IA_Usellus,0.94,0.42,6.15,1.52,38.84,7.43,0.00,0.00,12.67,0.00,31.00,1.03
I10371_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,7.07,0.00,48.59,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.15,0.00,30.20,0.00
I10372_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,2.92,0.00,50.25,6.43,0.00,0.00,9.53,0.00,30.75,0.12
I10373_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,2.73,0.00,47.99,6.22,0.00,0.00,12.46,0.88,29.57,0.14
I10502_Sardinia_BA_Anul?_Seui,0.59,0.00,0.00,0.00,72.27,2.04,0.00,0.00,0.00,4.67,20.43,0.00
I10552_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.48,0.17,72.12,6.36,0.00,0.00,7.01,0.00,10.86,0.00
I10553_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.30,0.00,68.13,7.19,0.00,0.00,8.46,0.00,12.92,0.00
I10554_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,4.12,0.31,68.87,5.38,0.00,0.00,7.21,0.00,14.03,0.07
I1069_Natufian_Nat5_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,22.04,0,7.22,0,0,0,54.60,0,16.14,0
I1072_Natufian,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
I1072_Natufian_Nat9_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
I1131_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,2.38,0.10,55.06,0,0,0,12.85,0,29.57,0.04
I11442_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,4.78,0.00,48.03,9.39,0.00,0.00,10.84,0.47,26.48,0.00
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,5.49,1.21,1.46,0.38,38.60,32.29,1.45,0.00,2.98,0.00,16.12,0.00
I1152_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.30,0,19.18,0,0,0.76,37.69,0.14,36.92,0
I1154_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.73,0,11.71,0,0,0,43.19,0,42.38,0
I1155_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,1.94,0,20.66,0,0,3.94,33.39,0,40.06,0
I1160_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.61,0,19.53,0,0,0.28,36.84,0,38.73,0
I1164_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,7.53,0,17.09,0,0,0.32,36.76,0,38.30,0
I1165_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,9.27,0,16.17,0,0,1.21,36.09,0,37.26,0
I1166_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.05,0.73,18.29,0,0,0.46,35.94,0,36.53,0
I1168_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.20,0,18.44,0,0,0.57,35.25,0,40.55,0
I1169_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.15,0,19.25,0,0,2.27,35.29,0,35.04,0
I1170_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.61,0,17.35,0,0,0,38.39,0,37.65,0
I1171_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.68,0,18.24,0,0,0,37.95,0,37.13,0
I1172_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.68,0,16.55,0,0,0.53,40.40,0,37.83,0
I1177_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.48,0,23.38,0,0,0,40.39,0,31.87,1.88
I1178_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.40,0,20.54,0,0,0,34.00,0.19,36.97,0
I1179_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.78,0,15.79,0,0,0,36.38,0,39.06,0
I1180_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.50,1.71,17.46,0,0,1.32,33.57,0,41.44,0
I1181_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,3.16,0,23.65,0,0,0,44.73,0.53,27.92,0
I1182_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.99,0,20.39,0,0,0,35.05,0,37.46,0.12
I1183_d_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.28,0,18.58,0,0,1.05,35.87,0,36.23,0
I1184_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.61,0.26,19.12,0,0,1.09,34.87,0,40.05,0
I1187_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.86,0,23.20,0,0,3.20,36.04,0,34.71,0
I1290_GD13A_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.26,0,0,0,0,0,7.99,0,5.98,0,19.03,4.73
I1293_HotuIIIb_Hotu_Cave_Iran_Neolithic,60.25,0.68,0,0,0,4.36,11.08,0,7.49,0,14.28,1.87
I1298_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.68,1.17,60.20,1.94,0,0,5.84,0,25.18,0
I1378_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.29,0,0,13.84,80.25,1.49,0,0,0,0,1.13
I1407_ARE12_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,21.11,1.42,0.26,0,15.82,8.11,0.33,0.87,11.30,0,40.44,0.33
I1409_ARE20_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,19.44,0,0,0,1.83,17.88,0,1.92,6.69,0,50.27,1.98
I1414_AG84/1_Early_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,11.75,0,21.62,0,0,0,32.51,0,34.12,0
I1415_AG84/2_Late_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,7.25,0,9.07,0,19.28,0,0,0,28.41,0,35.99,0
I1416_AG83/1_Early_MPPNB_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,0,0,49.97,7.50,0,7.13,6.63,10.71,18.04,0
I14675_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.36,0.00,68.28,6.12,0.00,0.00,7.09,0.21,12.94,0.00
I14676_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.24,3.54,0.00,66.24,8.99,0.00,0.17,7.19,0.00,13.63,0.00
I14677_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.27,0.00,67.70,0.32,0.00,0.00,8.51,0.00,18.14,0.07
I14678_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Serra_Crabiles,0.00,0.00,5.42,0.00,65.33,3.69,0.00,0.00,10.05,0.10,15.42,0.00
I1584_Barc?n_Höyük_Chalcolithic,9.85,0.42,1.94,0,25.00,5.01,0,0,11.40,0,45.79,0.59
I15939_Sardinia_BA_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,3.90,1.87,8.93,0.00,58.18,4.83,0.00,0.00,5.92,0.00,15.72,0.64
I15940_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,36.31,0.00,19.57,0.00,0.00,14.31,18.39,0.00,6.03,5.38
I15941_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.21,0.00,70.81,4.26,0.00,0.00,5.21,0.04,15.38,0.07
I15942_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.99,0.00,68.81,2.54,0.00,0.00,6.79,0.29,18.46,0.12
I15943_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.74,1.78,74.55,0.00,0.00,0.00,7.78,0.00,11.15,0.00
I15944_Sardinia_Neolithic_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.41,2.35,68.78,3.47,0.00,0.00,6.44,0.00,14.56,0.00
I15945_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,7.16,0.00,67.26,3.63,0.00,0.00,6.47,0.00,14.89,0.59
I15946_Sardinia_Neolithic_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.06,0.00,68.31,4.12,0.00,0.00,10.81,0.62,12.07,0.00
I15946_Sardinia_Neolithic_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,1.48,2.63,58.73,2.73,0.00,0.63,6.27,0.00,27.50,0.03
I16161_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.78,0.61,67.91,6.44,0.00,0.00,6.99,0.00,13.26,0.00
I16163_Sardinia_IA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.72,0.00,0.77,1.26,51.57,15.82,0.00,0.00,10.24,0.00,19.61,0.00
I16164_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,0.53,0.00,65.94,6.69,0.00,0.00,8.46,0.06,18.32,0.00
I16165_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,5.16,1.50,68.05,3.72,0.00,0.00,8.52,0.00,13.06,0.00
I16166_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0.00,0.00,2.29,0.00,62.86,8.55,0.00,0.00,8.30,0.00,18.01,0.00
I16168_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,3.37,0.00,68.14,2.95,0.00,0.00,9.45,0.00,15.79,0.31
I16169_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,4.43,0.00,67.80,4.25,0.00,0.00,5.88,0.00,17.64,0.00
I16170_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.85,0.82,66.53,6.22,0.00,0.04,7.19,0.00,16.02,0.34
I16183_Sardinia_BA_Anghelu_Ruju,0.00,0.00,2.30,0.73,65.78,5.96,0.00,0.00,13.06,0.00,12.16,0.00
I1631_AR1/43c_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,14.91,0.49,0.47,0,12.64,19.67,2.43,0,9.98,0,38.92,0.50
I1632_AR1/46_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,17.45,0.75,0,0,17.49,11.47,1.65,0.48,10.19,0.10,40.16,0.27
I1633_KA1/14_Kura-Araxes_Early_Bronze_Age_Gegharkunik_Armenia,7.25,0,9.07,0,19.28,0,0,0,28.41,0,35.99,0
I1634_AR1/44_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia,17.47,1.82,1.33,0,13.81,15.10,0.95,0,8.02,0,41.42,0.08
I1635_KA1/12_Kura-Araxes_Early_Bronze_Age_Gegharkunik_Armenia,24.37,0.80,0,0,5.28,4.82,0,0,10.78,0,53.11,0.84
I1656_KAT16_Kura-Araxes_Middle/Late_Bronze_Age_Aragatsotn_Armenia,25.74,1.48,0,0,11.31,15.83,0,0.01,6.84,0,37.40,1.39
I1658_TA3/R8_Early_Bronze_Age_Aragatsotn_Armenia,23.22,0,0.35,0,7.74,5.95,1.39,0,7.64,0,53.00,0.71
I1661_SG16_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.40,0,0,0,0,0,3.35,0,12.26,0,45.11,1.88
I1662_SG7_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,34.07,0,0.70,0.31,0,0,2.33,0,14.62,0,46.66,1.31
I1665_SG19_Seh_Gabi_Iran¬_ChL,29.95,0,0,0,1.41,0,2.15,0,17.80,0,47.57,1.12
I1670_SG11_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.03,2.50,2.73,0,0,0,0,0.23,15.75,0,40.66,1.11
I1671_SG2_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,58.24,0,0,0,0,0,4.36,0,7.69,0,26.80,2.92
I1674_SG21_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,30.27,0,1.80,0,0,0,2.04,0.55,15.37,0,49.15,0.82
I1679_AG037C_early_PPNC_Ain_Ghazal_Jordan,0,0,10.38,0,28.33,0,0,0.42,28.77,0,32.10,0
I1685_Natufian_Nat4_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,30.37,0,7.30,0,7.11,4.41,32.18,2.29,16.35,0
I1687_Natufian_Nat13_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,13.34,0,26.44,0,0,6.62,42.07,0.07,11.47,0
I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,19.75,7.05,11.75,0,0,3.49,45.91,0,12.04,0
I1699_AG84_5_Middle_PPNC,0,0,12.34,0,20.51,0,0,3.29,34.03,0,29.84,0
I1700_AG88_1_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,32.17,1.22,0,0,24.78,0,41.84,0
I1701¬_AG83_3_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,10.24,0,0,1.35,44.16,0,44.25,0
I1704_AG89_1_Early_LPPNB,0,0,22.07,0,22.97,0,0,1.93,39.85,0,13.18,0
I1705_AG98_1_Early_Bronze_Age,0,0,0,7.42,10.74,0,0,0.24,47.30,0,34.29,0
I1706_AG98_2_Early_Bronze_Age,8.47,5.88,0,0,27.53,0.21,0,5.75,17.72,0,34.44,0
I1707_AG83_5_Late_MPPNB,0,1.28,8.42,0,23.00,0,0,4.41,31.79,0,31.10,0
I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB,0,0,12.13,0,9.31,15.19,0,2.44,32.85,3.39,24.69,0
I1710_AG83_6_Middle_MPPNB,0,0,13.01,0,25.80,0,0,0,29.66,0,31.53,0
I1727_AG_83_3082_Early_MPPNB,0,0,9.84,1.48,22.32,0,0,0,28.08,0,38.28,0
I1730_AG_84_3083_116_Early_Bronze_Age,2.64,0,5.40,0.36,11.71,0,0.09,1.68,37.76,0,40.35,0
I1732_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.69,0,0.70,11.75,81.69,0,0,0,0,0,2.17
I1733_Ukraine_Mesolithic,3.27,5.95,0,0,3.40,84.65,1.72,0,0,0,0,1.01
I1734_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0,0,0,3.52,15.94,79.32,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.48
I1736_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.06,3.99,0,0.60,13.73,79.64,0.56,0,0,0,0,1.43
I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.99,6.76,0.30,0,3.76,84.77,0,0.47,0,0,0,2.95
I1738_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.86,0,0.81,11.84,80.73,1.99,0,0,0,0,1.76
I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic,1.08,6.19,0,0,6.22,82.54,2.87,0,0,0,0,1.09
I1819_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.57,6.34,0,0,6.59,82.83,1.27,0,0,0,0,2.40
I1875_WHG,0,0,0,0.40,29.90,68.92,0,0,0,0,0,0.78
I1875_WHG,0,0,0,0.40,29.90,68.92,0,0,0,0,0,0.78
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier,25.57,2.46,0,0,8.35,36.23,0,0,0,0,26.10,1.29
I1926_Trypillia,0,0,2.41,0,54.57,16.20,0,0,9.41,0,17.41,0
I1944_GD14B_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,74.20,0,0,0,0,0,0,1.21,3.34,4.07,17.18,0
I1945_GD16_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,63.24,0,0,0,0,0.51,7.27,1.17,4.49,0,21.53,1.78
I1949_GD37_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.51,0,0,0,0,0,8.64,0.66,0,0,23.79,4.40
I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.60,10.21,0,0,0,0,0,3.10,0,0,0,24.09
I1955_GD1150_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_recent_1430-1485,24.42,1.63,1.10,0,4.93,12.34,5.95,0,9.86,0.30,39.29,0.17
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,0,1.31,0,0,43.62,20.47,0,0,8.75,0,25.64,0.20
I2105_Yamnaya_Ukraine,25.51,2.91,0,0,2.31,59.02,1.42,0.63,0,0,7.57,0.64
I2110_Trypillia,0,0,3.57,0.44,54.23,16.16,0,1.34,6.95,0,20.31,0
I2111_Trypillia,0,0,5.24,0,46.15,18.81,0,0,12.04,0,17.76,0
I2163_Balkans_BronzeAge,21.63,1.00,0,1.01,17.80,51.39,1.00,0,0,0,5.18,0.99
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.00,0,2.29,0,31.35,34.24,0.17,0,4.66,0,22.50,0.79
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0.24,3.96,0.15,44.81,16.75,0,0,8.23,0,25.87,0
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0.13,4.71,0,41.53,21.46,0,0,8.26,0,23.91,0
I2181_Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier,1.19,0,0,0,41.79,37.57,0,0,4.43,0.31,14.71,0
I2318_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,1.09,0,44.62,0,0,0,13.77,0,40.52,0
I2403_Globular_Amphora,0,0.83,2.31,0,59.88,25.84,0,0,6.36,0,4.78,0
I2405_Globular_Amphora,0,0,0,0,69.86,17.08,0,0,4.81,0,8.25,0
I2423_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.23,0,48.97,5.31,0,0,13.48,0,28.88,0.13
I2424_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.73,0,45.99,6.95,0,0,13.64,0,29.69,0
I2425_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,4.44,0,54.61,8.79,0,0,6.31,0,25.84,0
I2426_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.32,0,47.06,8.21,0,0,21.64,0,19.77,0
I2427_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.93,0,44.78,4.58,0,0,14.21,0,32.50,0
I2430_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,2.70,0,47.75,8.28,0,0,12.82,0,28.45,0
I2431_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,4.01,0,48.30,9.01,0,0,10.16,0,28.52,0
I2433_Globular_Amphora,0,0,4.98,0,61.34,19.23,0,0,5.45,0,9.00,0
I2434_Globular_Amphora,0,0,0.42,0,64.12,19.13,0,0,7.08,0,9.25,0
I2440_Globular_Amphora,0,0,1.32,0,58.65,19.93,0,0,7.59,0,11.71,0.80
I2441_Globular_Amphora,0,0,3.56,0,61.46,18.19,0,0,7.23,0.06,9.34,0.16
I2477_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,0,0,6.01,0.21,60.29,7.43,0,0.07,7.60,0.08,18.30,0
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,5.34,0,0,0,47.45,28.85,0.64,0,3.59,1.22,12.27,0.65
I2495_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,6.79,0,1.92,1.07,27.17,4.07,0,0,14.65,0,42.98,1.35
I2499_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,9.21,0,0.11,0.47,27.71,4.33,0,0.81,12.84,0,44.53,0
I2509_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,6.02,0,47.70,1.62,0,0,12.45,0,32.20,0
I2510_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,2.52,0,51.52,1.22,0,0,13.30,0,31.44,0
I2519_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.96,0.24,45.47,0.39,0,0,14.22,0,35.72,0
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge,0,0,3.13,0.78,43.29,22.62,0.71,0,9.26,0.28,19.92,0
I2521_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.12,0,47.12,0,0,0,13.49,0.10,34.16,0
I2526_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.07,0,51.63,0,0,0,11.52,0,32.78,0
I2532_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,2.40,0,50.58,0,0,0,12.65,0.10,34.28,0
I2533_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,3.27,0,52.14,0,0,0,12.35,0.08,32.16,0
I2534_Romania_HG,0,2.14,0,0,18.04,78.83,0,0,0,0,0,0.99
I2683_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta,9.16,0.07,1.74,0.67,24.77,1.32,0,0,14.88,0,45.56,1.81
I2792_Vucedol,0,0,0.78,0,56.22,0.49,0,0,11.23,0,31.28,0
I2937_Greece_Neolithic_Diros_Alepotrypa_Cave,0,0,2.55,1.31,44.77,0,0,0,12.74,0,36.69,1.95
I3122_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,5.09,0.00,57.77,4.27,0.00,0.00,9.57,0.33,22.98,0.00
I3123_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,4.39,0.02,48.74,11.73,0.00,0.00,9.86,0.00,25.27,0.00
I3124_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.49,3.79,0.00,49.27,15.29,0.00,0.00,7.27,0.12,23.76,0.00
I3125_Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,3.57,0.00,46.58,5.20,0.02,0.00,11.20,0.00,33.40,0.02
I3141_Yamnaya_Ukraine,24.88,3.51,0,0,2.65,64.42,2.26,0,0,0,2.26,0
I3151_Trypillia,0,0,0.33,0,49.59,21.98,5.24,0,0,0,22.85,0
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.70,1.08,1.24,0.24,39.81,24.04,0.00,0.00,3.82,0.00,24.51,0.57
I3315_Menorca_LBA_Naveta_des_Tudons_Menorca_Spain,3.14,0.00,3.07,0.00,54.78,26.97,0.00,0.00,2.43,0.74,8.56,0.30
I3433_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,5.80,0,52.00,0,0,0,13.92,0.10,28.19,0
I3498_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,6.69,0,45.25,0,0,0,13.99,0,34.07,0
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN,6.96,0.00,1.33,0.32,36.11,22.41,0.00,0.00,7.21,0.00,24.66,1.00
I3642_Sardinia_BA_Alghero,0.00,0.00,5.36,0.00,68.76,4.57,0.00,0.00,8.72,0.00,12.59,0.00
I3708_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,4.40,0,44.20,0,0,0,15.81,0,35.60,0
I3709_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,0,3.87,0.15,40.64,0,0,0,13.33,0,41.69,0.32
I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0.59,11.20,81.21,4.89,0,0,0,0,2.11
I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.58,7.70,0,0,9.81,81.91,0,0,0,0,0,0
I3716_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.29,0,1.33,11.76,84.40,0.23,0,0,0,0,0
I3717_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.85,4.42,0,0,14.88,76.09,3.24,0,0,0,0,0.51
I3718_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,3.64,0,0.45,13.20,80.43,1.27,0,0,0,0,1.01
I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,0,3.76,0,49.10,0,0,0,12.09,0,35.05,0
I3741_Sardinia_BA_Perdasdefogu,0.00,0.00,3.53,0.25,67.43,5.84,0.00,0.00,6.25,0.00,16.61,0.09
I3743_Sardinia_BA_Seulo,0.00,0.00,4.75,0.00,67.34,6.57,0.00,0.00,8.71,0.00,12.63,0.00
I3876_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.44,0.00,3.32,0.45,45.73,8.05,0.00,0.00,8.38,0.00,33.09,0.54
I3878_Sicily_LBA_Marcita,0.00,0.00,4.85,0.00,47.71,6.41,0.00,0.00,11.13,0.83,28.97,0.11
I3948_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,4.61,0,51.17,0,0,0,13.65,0,30.57,0
I4062_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.28,0.00,53.85,2.15,0.00,0.00,12.51,0.00,28.21,0.00
I4063_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.71,0.00,57.80,3.16,0.00,0.00,11.58,0.00,23.71,0.03
I4064_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,3.45,0.00,55.87,1.16,0.00,0.06,13.36,0.00,26.02,0.07
I4065_Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna,0.00,0.00,4.61,0.00,52.59,8.80,0.00,0.23,9.64,0.00,24.13,0.00
I4081_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0.34,0,1.44,23.83,74.34,0,0,0,0,0,0.05
I4088_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,2.60,0,49.80,9.81,0,0.10,13.17,0.19,24.12,0.21
I4089_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,0,3.55,0,48.23,8.00,0,0,14.75,0,25.46,0
I4109_Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II,0.00,0.00,3.84,0.00,47.80,4.53,0.00,0.00,12.50,0.00,31.33,0.00
I4110_Ukraine_Eneolithic,5.97,0,0.50,1.19,31.48,56.13,2.20,0,0,0,1.85,0.69
I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,4.67,16.96,76.50,1.48,0,0,0,0,0.39
I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,3.80,90.66,0,0,0,4.16,0,1.38
I4114_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,2.67,0,0.56,9.61,84.68,1.07,0,0,0,0,1.40
I4167_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,59.00,0,0,0,10.63,2.65,26.89,0.83
I4168_Balkans_Neolithic,0,0,1.41,0,54.81,1.57,0,0,13.72,0,28.48,0
I4175_Vucedol,19.97,0.27,0,0,23.77,43.21,0,1.53,4.51,0,6.74,0
I4329_Mallorca_EBA_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain,7.94,0.00,0.00,0.00,53.12,23.11,1.24,1.69,0.00,1.52,10.73,0.65
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge,4.65,0,0.65,0,38.24,27.11,0,0,5.98,0,23.37,0
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge,3.68,0.00,0.54,1.35,37.10,27.03,0.00,0.00,5.65,0.00,23.65,0.99
I4383_Sicily_EBA_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno,0.00,0.00,7.22,0.00,23.35,7.04,0.00,0.00,28.59,0.68,33.11,0.00
I4420_all_Formentera_MBA_Formentera_Spain,3.80,0.00,5.00,1.21,55.42,21.66,1.49,0.00,2.20,0.00,8.82,0.41
I4435_Latvia_MN,8.38,9.91,0,0,0,80.09,1.19,0,0,0,0,0.44
I4436_Latvia_MN,1.18,6.59,0,0,5.70,82.95,3.13,0,0,0,0,0.45
I4437_Latvia_MN,0,2.47,0,0.01,19.03,77.81,0.36,0,0,0,0,0.31
I4930_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Sicily,0,0,10.64,0,41.31,0.42,0,0,9.55,0,38.08,0
I5068_LBK_Austria,0,0,5.10,0,49.83,1.12,0,0,12.58,0,31.37,0
I5069_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.78,0.02,52.10,0,0,0.27,13.66,0,30.17,0
I5070_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.84,0,52.85,0.10,0.07,0,12.23,0,30.91,0
I5204_LBK_Austria,0,0,1.46,0,53.41,0.67,0,1.05,12.06,0.76,30.59,0
I5205_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.71,0,51.92,1.74,0,0,15.27,0,27.19,0.16
I5206_LBK_Austria,0,0,4.06,0,54.86,0,0,0,12.25,0,28.82,0
I5207_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.25,0,57.61,0,0,0,11.61,0.33,27.21,0
I5208_LBK_Austria,0,0,2.41,0,53.96,0,0,0,14.34,0,29.23,0.06
I5402_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,0.03,26.32,73.64,0,0,0,0,0,0
I7774_d_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,0.00,0.68,0.17,54.27,4.45,0.00,0.00,14.42,0.00,26.01,0.00
I7796_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,2.20,1.13,0.00,40.25,3.45,0.00,0.00,8.82,0.00,44.16,0.00
I7800_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,1.14,0.00,4.99,2.71,43.75,15.60,0.00,0.00,13.10,0.00,18.70,0.00
I7805_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,3.49,5.84,0.00,53.55,3.73,0.00,0.00,16.77,0.00,16.63,0.00
I7807_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0.00,0.00,3.85,0.00,47.37,9.30,0.00,0.00,14.36,0.00,25.12,0.00
I8561_Sicily_EBA_Isnello,0.58,0.25,2.77,0.00,50.01,21.56,1.15,0.00,6.79,0.37,16.50,0.00
I9005_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
I9006_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Agia_Kyriaki_Salamis,4.14,0,1.89,0,36.48,4.77,0,0,8.08,1.19,43.45,0
I9010_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,0,0,3.52,1.43,38.53,7.73,0,0.65,13.96,0,34.19,0
I9033_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Peristeria_Tryfilia_Peloponnese,1.33,1.22,3.40,0,40.19,9.10,0.52,0,7.58,0.48,33.22,2.96
I9041_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,2.87,0,2.57,0,37.48,8.67,0,0.36,10.29,0,37.52,0.24
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete,6.11,0,2.47,0,40.07,15.84,0,0,9.79,0.87,24.86,0
I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,0,0,40.48,0,0,0,4.75,0,54.78,0
I9128_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,3.72,0.51,3.62,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.12,2.88,21.92,0
I9129_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,6.66,0,43.44,0,0,0,11.86,0,37.93,0
I9130_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,1.10,0,0,0,43.10,0,0,0,17.55,0,38.25,0
I9131_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,4.59,0,0,0,33.89,0,0,0,19.71,0,41.08,0.73
IberiaBronzeAge_ATP9,0.89,0.00,1.25,0.00,58.14,21.43,0.49,0.00,4.69,0.00,11.18,1.93
IberianElArgarBronzeAge_I8136,0.00,0.00,4.83,0.00,61.85,21.67,1.21,0.00,3.88,0.00,6.07,0.49
IberianSettlementCataloniaSpain_I3496,5.38,0.21,0.75,0.00,53.63,28.85,1.92,1.72,5.92,0.00,1.63,0.00
IlercavonesCatalan_I3321,3.80,0.00,4.55,0.00,55.48,25.14,0.00,0.83,2.20,0.32,7.68,0.00
IlergetesOutlierCatalan_I12410,0.26,0.00,3.37,0.76,57.15,25.49,0.00,0.16,0.53,0.81,10.56,0.91
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I12878,0.45,0.28,5.90,0.00,57.80,28.10,0.55,0.00,1.02,0.00,5.91,0.00
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320,4.64,0.00,4.88,1.09,52.24,25.19,0.00,0.00,3.67,0.00,7.44,0.86
IR1_Hungary_900BC,12.79,4.22,0.00,0.00,24.04,43.85,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,15.09,0.00
IronAgeCatalan_I12640,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,52.97,24.35,0.00,0.00,5.65,0.00,15.41,1.61
IronAgeHinxton1_Celt_ERS389795,11.47,0,1.12,0,39.51,45.01,0,0,0,0,1.79,1.09
IronAgeHinxton2_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389796,11.48,0.53,0,0,36.04,50,0.04,0.49,0,0.07,0.65,0.7
IronAgeHinxton5_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389799,9.4,0.02,0.95,0.6,37.53,48.34,0,0,1.48,0,0.95,0.73
KO1_Hungary_5710BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.65,77.20,0.15,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
KO2_Hungary_5640BC,0.00,0.00,6.93,0.00,54.74,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.75,0.00,29.58,0.00
Kumtepe004_Anatolian,7.00,5.13,0.67,10.35,22.03,5.60,0,0,10.32,3.49,29.79,5.62
Kumtepe006_Anatolian,2.01,1.13,5.52,0,37.62,0.91,0.58,0,11.29,0,40.94,0
kzb001_Srubnaya,12.46,2.5,2.64,1.76,22.63,47.36,2.83,1.29,0,0.82,5.72,0
kzb002_Srubnaya,21.09,3.59,0,0,18.79,54.68,0.81,0,0,0,0.91,0.12
kzb003_Srubnaya,20.86,0.61,1.59,0,27.72,47.14,2.09,0,0,0,0,0
kzb004_Srubnaya,9.17,8.33,0,0,24.07,58.42,0,0,0,0,0,0
kzb005_Srubnaya,17.86,1.95,0,0,13.6,56.88,0,1.68,0,0,7.96,0.06
kzb006_Srubnaya,18.13,1.71,0,0,22.3,51.06,1.34,0,0,0,4.15,1.3
kzb007_Srubnaya,18.39,1.92,0,0,21.93,52.11,0,1.15,0,0,3.94,0.57
kzb008_Srubnaya,19.26,2.85,0,0.02,14.65,56.62,0.35,1.24,0,0,4.84,0.16
kzb009_Srubnaya,18.12,2.94,0,0,22.91,51.61,0,0,0.27,0,3.22,0.93
LBA_ElSotillo_Alava_I2469,9.22,0.00,1.86,0.32,52.61,20.57,1.16,0.00,0.87,0.00,13.40,0.00
mur001_Srubnaya,21.99,3.22,0,0,18.4,55.26,0,0,0,0,0.84,0.29
mur002_Srubnaya,20.07,0.7,0,4.28,16.77,54.31,1.06,2.8,0,0,0,0
mur003_Srubnaya,19.28,2.35,0,0,22.87,53.76,0,0,0,0,1.1,0.64
mur004_Srubnaya,17.15,3.53,0,0,16.72,54.14,0,0,0,0,7.68,0.78
MX150_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.07,0,65.3,12.1,0,0,8.8,0,8.73,0
MX182_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.96,0.11,67.25,10.62,0,0,5.85,0.95,11.28,0
MX184_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.43,0,67.14,11.44,0,0.17,6.62,0.5,8.7,0
MX187_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.04,0,63.5,10.05,0,0,9.07,0.45,12.9,0
MX188_Switzerland_LN,11.73,1.32,0.22,0,32.48,45.7,0.08,0,1.03,0,5.87,1.58
MX189_Switzerland_LN,12.54,0.35,0,0,29.82,49.52,2.24,0,0,0,4.56,0.97
MX190_Switzerland_LN,10.77,0.64,0,0,30.77,46.37,1.03,0,0,0,9.44,0.99
MX191_Switzerland_LN,13.34,0.57,0,0,30.24,48.68,1.75,1.49,0,0.57,3.18,0.19
MX192_Switzerland_LN,12.57,2.53,0,0.71,36.08,45.32,0,0,0,0,1.61,1.18
MX193_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.15,0,69.29,11.27,0,0,5.18,0.13,7.99,0
MX195_Switzerland_LN,13.57,1.95,0,0,33.6,47.12,1.7,0.7,0,0,1.37,0
MX196_Switzerland_LN,14.19,0.22,0,0,25.72,49.79,1.85,0,0,0.37,7.31,0.55
MX197_Switzerland_LN,18.11,1.82,0,0.16,32.9,46.05,0.13,0,0,0,0,0.82
MX198_Switzerland_LN,13.48,0.13,0.49,1.11,26.65,49.32,0,1.28,0.59,0.28,6.28,0.4
MX199_Switzerland_LN,11.99,1.73,0,0.11,25.53,48.5,0,0.13,0.16,0,11.11,0.73
MX203_Switzerland_LN,0,0,1.01,0,65.69,4.67,0,0,9.44,0,19.19,0
MX204_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.92,0,64.97,8.67,0,0,6.09,0,17.36,0
MX209_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.46,0,67.58,7.28,0,0,12.41,0.28,8.98,0
MX210_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.1,0,70.95,13.4,0,0,5.65,0,6.9,0
MX211_Switzerland_LN,0,0.49,3.42,0,67.72,8.67,0,0,6.99,0,12.71,0
MX212_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.83,0.27,65.29,12.59,0,0.23,7.71,0,9.08,0
MX213_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.38,0.24,70.68,9.84,0,0,7.35,0,7.5,0
MX219_Switzerland_LN,0,0,8.66,0,58.62,11.03,0,0,5.35,0,16.34,0
MX251_Switzerland_LN,10.06,0,4.03,0,39.16,39.32,0,0.31,3.9,0,3.21,0
MX252_Switzerland_LN,9.15,0.25,3.78,0,41.38,39.16,1.43,0.32,1.25,0,3.28,0
MX254_Switzerland_LN,4.38,1.63,0.65,0.46,39.62,36.79,0,0,4.57,0,11.9,0
MX256_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0,2.04,43.65,32.73,2.88,0,0,5.18,13.53,0
MX257_Switzerland_LN,10.1,0,3.02,0.37,38.44,38.68,1.48,0.39,0.78,0,5.69,1.05
MX258_Switzerland_LN,10.64,0,1.89,0,35.77,37.82,0.6,0,5.98,0,7.3,0
MX259_Switzerland_LN,9.25,0.78,1.15,0,34.14,38.69,0,1.39,0,0,14.61,0
MX265_Switzerland_LN,0.53,0.13,1.81,0.27,31.81,42.65,0.59,0.32,4.16,0,17.73,0
MX270_Switzerland_LN,11.76,1.7,0.05,0,38.15,37.74,0,0.77,3.14,0,6.69,0
MX275_Switzerland_LN,11.38,1.66,3.37,0.31,42.51,36.22,0.34,0,1.44,0,2.77,0
MX277_Switzerland_LN,4.23,0,4.24,0,43.64,33.58,0,1.51,1.37,0.25,11.19,0
MX279_Switzerland_LN,7.32,0.19,0,0,38.72,41.41,3.07,0,2.75,0,6.54,0
MX280_Switzerland_LN,7.41,0.84,0.7,0,38.85,42.16,0.72,0,0.75,0,7.79,0.77
MX283_Switzerland_LN,6.19,0.87,0.87,0.46,44.75,34.26,0,0,2.98,0,8.88,0.73
MX286_Switzerland_LN,8.93,0,0,1.61,42.87,34.81,0,0,1.7,0,9.82,0.27
MX288_Switzerland_LN,6.34,1.12,0,0.4,42.57,39.93,0.45,0,0.49,0.27,8.18,0.24
MX298_Switzerland_LN,10.03,0,0,0,47.19,32.05,0,1.95,5.39,0,3.39,0
MX299_Switzerland_LN,1.4,0,1.6,0,46.59,26.18,0.64,0,4.12,0,19.33,0.13
MX304_Switzerland_LN,0,2.13,0,0,37.85,44.06,0,0,0,2.75,12.19,1.03
MX310_Switzerland_LN,2.3,0,0,0,17.55,53.03,1.07,0,5.65,0,20.4,0
NE1_Hungary_5230BC,0.00,0.00,2.35,0.00,49.16,4.72,0.00,0.00,13.36,0.00,30.41,0.00
NE2_Hungary_5140BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,68.57,12.56,0.00,0.00,6.86,0.00,12.02,0.00
NE3_Hungary_5130BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,62.82,9.32,0.00,0.00,5.06,0.00,22.81,0.00
NE4_Hungary_5130BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,63.48,6.13,0.00,0.00,7.98,0.00,22.41,0.00
NE5_Hungary_5120BC,0.00,0.00,0.23,0.00,65.52,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.97,0.00,23.27,0.00
NE6_Hungary_5090BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,63.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,11.43,0.00,24.97,0.00
NE7_Hungary_4420BC,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,51.44,48.56,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
NeolithicScotland_I2634,0.00,0.00,6.63,1.42,60.56,11.65,0.00,0.21,7.56,0.00,11.96,0.00
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119,9.54,1.40,0.00,0.27,43.57,32.66,0.11,0.14,0.20,0.00,11.08,1.01
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120,7.59,0.73,0.40,0.00,39.57,31.32,1.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.73,0.86
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43,5.01,0.00,0.13,0.00,45.31,32.18,0.00,0.00,3.09,1.44,12.35,0.48
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_78,10.50,0.54,0.54,0.00,39.10,37.12,0.00,0.35,2.04,0.00,9.53,0.28
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72,4.56,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.85,31.92,0.69,0.89,2.30,0.31,16.30,0.19
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_2,5.63,0.00,0.00,0.00,40.44,41.78,1.83,0.00,1.04,0.00,8.28,0.99
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_50,10.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,35.87,44.30,2.23,0.13,0.00,0.00,4.95,1.82
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro,5.02,1.78,1.33,0,35.08,26.46,0,0,5.43,0,24.5,0.4
R10_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.5,0,53.49,0,0,0,13.65,0,29.36,0
R1014_Chalcolithic_Monte_San_Biagio,0,0,4.04,0,62.82,4.57,0,0,10.06,0,18.52,0
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia,1.56,0.19,2.85,0.26,47.15,21.66,0,0,5.46,0,20.85,0
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima,3.86,0.98,1.53,0.19,47.23,20.37,1.43,0,3.31,0,21.1,0
R1021_Iron_Age_Boville_Ernica,2.11,0,1.96,0.6,47.7,24.04,0,0,1.33,0,22.26,0
R11_Mesolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,0,0.61,34.46,64.51,0,0,0,0,0,0.42
R16_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.95,0,58.11,1.77,0,0,9.21,0,27.95,0
R17_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,4.12,0,50.89,3.18,0,0,13.16,0,28.66,0
R18_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,3.76,0,52.08,0,0,0.13,9.55,0,34.48,0
R19_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.57,0,52.75,2.04,0,0,12.41,0,30.22,0
R2_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.98,0,54.74,0,0,0,11.9,0,29.37,0
R3_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,4.25,0,53.26,0,0,0,10.6,0,31.83,0.06
R4_Chalcolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella,4.84,0.64,0.65,0,47.12,28.54,0.15,0,4.13,0,13.4,0.53
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata,6.45,0,3.03,0,33.19,11.94,0,0,11.63,0,33.74,0.02
R473_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,1.01,0,0.68,0.15,47.26,22.79,0,0.21,7.39,0,20.17,0.34
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,7.14,0.17,2.38,0,39.08,25.74,0,0,5.98,0,18.84,0.66
R475_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia,0,0,13.01,0,38.12,12.14,0.37,1.98,11.26,0,22.7,0.42
R5_Chalcolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.97,0,63.17,3.07,0,0,10.39,0,20.4,0
R7_Mesolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0.1,0,0,35.6,63.41,0,0,0,0.23,0,0.66
R8_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.83,0,53.23,0,0,0,13.82,0.25,29.87,0
R850_Iron_Age_Ardea,7.3,0,4.52,1.08,21.26,10.54,0,0.43,14.77,0,40.1,0
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea,1.59,0,1.39,0,49.28,24.97,0,0.14,1.93,0,20.26,0.45
R9_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.27,0,50.85,0,0,0,13.25,0,32.63,0
scy006_Scythian,13.82,0,6.4,3.46,14.64,45.37,0,0,12.79,0,3.51,0
scy009_Scythian,4.23,0,0.79,0,28.83,51.34,0,0.44,1.95,0,10.18,2.24
scy010_Scythian,9.55,0,0,0,26.15,42.92,0.16,0,0.37,0.48,18.85,1.52
scy011_Scythian,16.47,8.21,1.55,0,13.83,38.9,0,2.41,0.95,2.23,15.44,0
scy192_Scythian,6.15,2.19,2.36,0,33.03,20.16,0.24,0,8.81,0,27.04,0
scy193_Scythian,26.88,0.89,5.86,3.62,4.91,41.86,5.06,3.64,7.27,0,0,0
scy197_Scythian,3.49,0.62,0.2,0,34.96,21.32,0,0.65,5.34,2.18,30.87,0.39
scy300_Scythian,5.95,1.42,0,1.64,33.53,20.09,0,0,10.58,0,26.79,0
scy301_Scythian,12.78,6.07,0,0,21.44,31.2,0.66,0,3.58,1.56,22.02,0.69
scy303_Scythian,9.62,0.42,0,0,34.83,50.06,0,0,0,0,3.54,1.52
scy304_Scythian,12.02,0,4.91,1.76,28.54,36.4,0.53,0.93,0,0,13.33,1.58
scy305_Scythian,6.81,0.44,0,0.24,25.58,27.17,0,0,6.57,3.55,29.64,0
scy311_Scythian,14.93,1.03,0,4.47,29.91,24.38,0,0,4.36,0.37,20.21,0.35
scy332_Scythian,0,38.92,0,0,0,9.86,0,0,0,47.11,0,4.11
SNPRA42_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.26,2.46,59.56,10.57,0,0,8.49,0,15.65,0
SNPRA43_Switzerland_LN,0,1.57,7.31,0,63.13,9.23,0,0,3.63,1.95,13.19,0
SNPRA44_Switzerland_LN,0,0.35,5.22,0,66.32,12.8,0,0,6.23,0,9.08,0
SNPRA45_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.93,0.5,69.35,4.99,0.54,0,8.32,0.43,10.94,0
SNPRA54_Switzerland_LN,0,0.4,1.52,0,67.74,3.83,0,0,0,0,25.21,1.3
SNPRA57_Switzerland_LN,0,0.3,7.09,0,62.83,11.34,0,0,7.56,0,10.87,0
SNPRA58_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.43,0.22,66.91,11.95,0,0,3.25,0,13.24,0
SNPRA59_Switzerland_LN,0,0.67,6.64,0,61.52,17.53,0,0,5.91,0,7.74,0
SNPRA61_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.19,0.19,67.32,11.42,0,0,5.27,0,11.61,0
SNPRA62_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.73,0.03,61.93,14.32,0,0,6.06,0,12.86,0.08
SNPRA63_Switzerland_LN,12.1,0,2.79,2.89,42.92,33.43,0,0.03,0.53,0,5.32,0
SNPRA64_Switzerland_LN,12.09,0.79,0,0.25,35.92,41.73,1.58,0,1.7,0,5.54,0.39
SX10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,0.83,1.17,71.24,9.84,0,0,8.24,0.31,8.37,0
SX11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.83,0.15,61.06,13.94,0,0,7.02,0,12.01,0
SX17_Switzerland_LN,0,0,5.88,0,64.01,7.14,0,0,5.82,0,17.15,0
SX18_Switzerland_LN,3.4,0.37,0.78,0.46,49.34,24.63,0,0,1.52,0,18.83,0.68
SX20_Switzerland_LN,4.27,0,2.11,0.98,45.73,33.5,0,0,2.6,0,10.8,0
SX21_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.76,0,59.87,5.27,0,0,8.58,0.24,19.29,0
SX22_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.2,0,63.02,8.65,0,0,7.44,0,16.69,0
SX23_Switzerland_LN,6.78,1.2,0,0,37.31,40.93,0.79,0.26,1.99,0,10.75,0
SX26_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.59,0,61.52,8.21,0,0,8.01,0.12,18.55,0
SX29_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.22,0,54.51,7.97,0,0,9.1,0,25.19,0
SX30_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.04,0.75,57.89,3.69,0,0,9.78,0.63,23.22,0
SX32_Switzerland_LN,13.63,0.33,0,0,29.97,46.28,1.17,0.35,0,0,8.27,0
SX33_Switzerland_LN,0,0,4.35,0.12,55.59,0,0,0,12.76,0,27.18,0
SX8_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.21,0.78,67.04,9.89,0,0,6.58,0,12.24,0.26
SX9_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.25,0,62.87,11.69,0,0,11.27,0,11.93,0
TartessianArchaicAndalusia_I12561,2.75,0.00,0.00,0.00,64.04,17.25,6.88,0.00,5.47,0.00,3.61,0.00
ThuringiiTribeAED_1108,4.91,9.67,0.04,2.07,12.54,27.54,0.18,0.00,9.11,12.08,20.97,1.06
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758,3.58,0.82,1.72,0.00,48.92,32.83,0.00,0.00,2.47,0.00,8.72,0.94
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3759,2.22,0.00,1.44,1.17,52.23,30.07,0.00,0.00,2.58,0.05,8.61,1.63
VasconicTribe_I8209,6.77,0.00,1.74,0.00,48.23,30.32,0.21,0.60,0.79,0.17,11.18,0.00
Villabruna,0,0,0,0,35.43,61.15,0,0,0,0,0,3.42
ZBC_Pinarbasi_Epipalaeolithic,0,0,3.31,0.74,54.04,2.60,0,0,11.01,0,28.30,0
ZHAG_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.14,0,51.61,1.73,0,0,9.84,0,32.49,0.18
ZHAJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,1.85,0,51.83,3.78,0,0,9.79,0.15,32.60,0
ZHJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,2.60,1.06,52.28,3.43,0,0.29,7.07,0,33.28,0
ZKO_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.12,0,52.24,2.39,0,0,10.69,0.26,30.31,0
ZMOJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.27,0,50.17,2.88,0.16,0,10.23,0.63,31.67,0
Szolad1,4.29,3.44,3.25,0.00,28.24,25.58,0.87,0.18,6.87,3.48,23.79,0.00
I1109_Malak_Preslavets,0,0.07,2.03,0,50.22,7.11,0,0,12.90,0.10,27.56,0
I1113_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,0.20,0,45.55,29.58,0,0,7.27,0,16.75,0.66
I1295_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,3.14,0,49.84,12.28,0,0,6.83,0.03,27.49,0.39
I1296_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,7.53,0,56.78,8.14,2.34,1.97,5.09,0,17.29,0.87
I1297_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,0,0,52.70,25.39,0,0,8.05,0,13.87,0
I2215_Malak_Preslavets,0,1.10,4.90,0,46.06,26.49,0,0.33,5.15,0,14.83,1.15
I2216_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,3.02,0,51.29,1.02,0,0,11.44,0,33.22,0
I3879_Malak_Preslavets,0,0,9.28,0,52.94,0,0,0,17.30,0,20.48,0
RISE00_Sope_Estonia_~2000_years,10.49,0.15,0,0,31.63,56.79,0.94,0,0,0,0,0
RISE1_Oblaczkowo_Poland_4117_years,9.53,2.23,0,0,20.52,67.27,0,0,0,0,0.46,0
RISE109_Wojkowice_Poland_3544_years,3.35,0,0,0,31.56,65.09,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE139_Chociwell_Poland_3645_years,0.56,3.78,0,0,22.47,70.41,2.78,0,0,0,0,0
RISE145_Polwica_Poland_3677_years,0,0,9.67,0,9.93,66.99,0,0,0,0,13.42,0
RISE150_Przeclawice_Poland_3469_years,13.55,0,0,0.5,33.51,50.2,0,0,0,0,1.75,0.5
RISE154_Szczepankowice_Poland_3522_years,17.57,0,0,0,34.72,47.71,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE174_Oxie_7_Sweden_1521_years,8.8,0,0.53,0,35.15,55.15,0,0,0,0,0,0.37
RISE175_Abekas_I_Sweden_3025_years,0,0,0,0,44.56,55.44,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE179_Abekas_I_Sweden_3556_years,4.21,0,0,0,40.42,55.37,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE207_Angamollan_Sweden_3130_years,0,0,0,0,34.31,62.47,0,0,0,0,0,3.22
RISE21_Karlstrup_Denmark_3092_years,4.12,0,0,5.51,46.97,43.4,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE210_Angamollan_Sweden_3105_years,10.3,0,0,0,40.72,43.49,0,0,0,0,5.5,0
RISE240_Sukhaya_Termista_I_Russia_4160_years,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE247_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3372_years,0,0,0.19,0,52.39,27.43,0,0,2.61,0,17.38,0
RISE254_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3631_years,4.81,0,0.49,0,48.4,32.01,0,0,2.98,1.42,9.88,0
RISE276_Trundholm_mose_II_2525_years,4.46,0,0,0,36.93,57.3,0,0,0,0,1.32,0
RISE349_Battonya_Voros_Oktober_Hungary_3588_years,0,0,3.61,0,41.84,33.6,2.82,0,0,0,17.77,0.36
RISE371_Szoreg-C_Sziv_Utca_Hungary_3653_years,0,0,0,0,44.88,53.78,0,1.34,0,0,0,0
RISE373_Szoreg-C_Sziv_Utca_Hungary_3476_years,0,0,0,0.21,49.26,37.31,0,0,0,0,13.22,0
RISE374_Szoreg-C_Sziv_Utca_Hungary_3402_years,0,0,0,0,39.96,34.85,0.68,0,1.95,0,20.5,2.06
RISE386_Bulanovo_Russia_3775_years,15.34,0.38,0,0,24.56,55.73,0,0,0,0,3.31,0.68
RISE391_Tanabergen_II_Kazakhstan_3612_years,21.58,0,1.04,0,23.99,46.8,0,0,0,0,6.6,0
RISE392_Stepnoe_VII_Russia_3626_years,12.29,0,0.39,0,30.03,57.18,0,0,0,0,0,0.11
RISE394_Bulanovo_Russia_3532_years,16.36,0,0,0,26.29,56.64,0,0,0,0,0.71,0
RISE395_Bol'shekaraganskii_Russia_3540_years,14.51,0,0,0,30.54,54.26,0,0,0,0,0.16,0.52
RISE396_Kapan_Armenia_2879_years,21.01,0,0,0,6.81,25.6,0,0,9.62,0,36.97,0
RISE397_Kapan_Armenia_2807_years,21.25,0,0,0,16.48,23.51,0,0,1.62,0,37.13,0.01
RISE407_Norabak_Armenia_2827_years,28.33,0,0.69,0,12.13,23.78,0,0,2.51,0,31.83,0.73
RISE408_Norabak_Armenia_2908_years,28.13,0,0,0,11.37,26.95,0.37,0,1.23,0,31.94,0
RISE412_Noratus_Armenia_2885_years,11.73,0,0,0,5.19,21.74,0,0,6.78,0,54.57,0
RISE413_Nerquin_Getashen_Armenia_3493_years,24.72,0,2.77,0,18.39,20.9,0,3.74,6.87,0,22.6,0
RISE416_Nerquin_Getashen_Armenia_3259_years,34.36,0,0,0,31.72,15.75,0,0,0,0,18.17,0
RISE42_Marbjerg_Denmark_3681_years,0,0,0,5.68,30.09,64.23,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE423_Nerquin_Getashen_Armenia_3038_years,22.08,0,1.29,1.34,9.55,23.37,0,0,7.32,0,33.39,1.67
RISE431_Leki_Male_Poland_3762_years,0.12,0,0,0,35.39,58.83,0,0,0,0,5.67,0
RISE434_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4161_years,15.93,0,0,0,23.21,60.04,0,0,0,0,0,0.82
RISE435_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4094_years,1.49,0,0,0,21.13,68.03,0,0,0,0,9.36,0
RISE436_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4124_years,4.85,0,0,0,33.39,44.75,0,0.03,0,3.08,12.21,1.7
RISE446_Bergrheinfeld_Germany_4015_years,10.44,0,0,0,25.54,64.02,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE47_Sebber_skole_Denmark_3153_years,4.99,0,0,0,37.63,55.78,0,0,0,0,1.6,0
RISE471_Untermeitingen_Germany,2.99,0,0,0,48.42,32.55,0,0,0,0,16.04,0
RISE479_Erd_4_Hungary_~2000_years,0,0,0.27,0,39.21,60.52,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE480_Erd_4_Hungary,0,0,0,0,41.41,35.75,0,0,3.16,0,19.46,0.22
RISE483_Erd_4_Hungary,0,0,0,0,40.97,40.03,0,0,2.86,0,16.15,0
RISE484_Erd_4_Hungary,2.51,0,0,0,50.99,45.13,0,0,0.92,0,0.45,0
RISE486_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_3595_years,0,0,0.97,2.12,59.48,10.97,0,0,9.02,0,15.53,1.91
RISE487_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_4557_years,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
RISE489_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_4185_years,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
RISE492_Sabinka_2_Russia_2257_years,9.76,12.06,0,10.5,20.6,47.08,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE493_Sabinka_2_Russia_3214_years,13.47,28.51,0,0,7.07,37.85,2.69,0,0,9.09,0.12,1.2
RISE494_Sabinka_2_Russia_3081_years,21.35,1.64,0,0,22.77,54.16,0,0,0.01,0,0,0.07
RISE495_Arban_1_Russia,12.99,29.11,0,0,6.27,37.55,0.92,0,0,12.94,0,0.22
RISE496_Arban_1_3070_years,17.38,15.68,0,0,13.51,50.77,0,0,0,2.18,0,0.48
RISE497_Arban_1_~2000_years,5.25,57.54,0,0,0,7.25,0.67,0,0,28.7,0,0.59
RISE499_Bystrovka_Russia_~2000_years,17.6,11.54,0,0,17.81,51.66,0,0,0,1.03,0,0.36
RISE500_Kytmanovo_Russia_~2000_years,14.67,0.33,0,0.35,22.75,57.51,0.79,0,0,0,3.21,0.38
RISE502_Bystrovka_Russia_3140_years,17.68,18.85,0,0,8.64,46.71,2.18,0.08,0,5.83,0,0.03
RISE503_Kytmanovo_Russia_3328_years,18.12,0,0,0,28.78,52.95,0,0,0,0,0,0.14
RISE504_Kytmanovo_Russia_1208_years,9.42,34.33,0,2.38,2.11,21.36,0,0,0,27.69,2.65,0.06
RISE505_Kytmanovo_Russia_3391_years,19.18,2.59,0,0,19.27,54.74,1.62,0,0,0,2.07,0.52
RISE507/8_River_Kuyum_Russia_4423_years,25.75,0,0,0,12.07,61.65,0,0,0,0.18,0,0.34
RISE509_Bateni_Russia_4186_years,27.1,0.32,0,0.14,6.17,65.35,0,0,0,0,0.8,0.12
RISE510_Bateni_Russia_4040_years,22.88,0.7,0,0,7.18,63.21,0,0.37,0,0,5.66,0
RISE511_Bateni_Russia_4224_years,26.06,2.96,0,0,2.56,66.87,0,0,0,0,1.12,0.43
RISE512_Kytmanovo_Russia_3119_years,14.62,10.04,0,4.29,8.31,62.54,0,0,0,0,0,0.21
RISE515_Verkhni_Askiz_Village_Russia_3810_years,19.31,27.49,0,0,3.28,43.5,0,0,0,6.42,0,0
RISE516_Verkhni_Askiz_Village_Russia_3725_years,14.53,33.15,0,0,0,42.19,2.43,0.1,0,7.6,0,0
RISE523_Kapova_cave_Russia_3192_years,15.74,10.93,0,0,19.09,52.94,0.91,0,0,0,0,0.39
RISE524_Kapova_cave_Russia_~2000_years,6.2,16.45,0,0,27,45.1,0,0,2.13,2.09,0,1.03
RISE525_Kapova_cave_Russia,10.25,19.91,0.5,0,14.5,51.93,0,0,0,2.64,0,0.27
RISE546_Temrta_IV_Russia_~2000_years,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
RISE547_Temrta_IV_Russia_4175_years,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE548_Temrta_IV_Russia_~2000_years,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
RISE550_Peshany_V_Russia_4312_years,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
RISE552_Ulan_IV_Russia_3940_years,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
RISE553_Afontova_Gora_Russia_2731_years,8.7,6.44,0,0,22.08,49.77,0,0,0,7.85,5.16,0
RISE554_Afontova_Gora_Russia_2782_years,3.5,49.91,0,1.04,2.74,28.28,0,0,0,14.54,0,0
RISE555_Stalingard_Quarry_Russia_4082_years,25.27,0,2.15,0,7.91,64.67,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE559_Augsburg_Germany,5.7,0,0,0,40.1,37.15,0,0,0.19,0,16.87,0
RISE560_Augsburg_Germany,15.69,0,0,0,42.42,41.88,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE562_Landau_an_der_Isar_Germany,19.88,0,0,0.22,34.62,45.28,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE563_Osterhofen-Altenmark_Germany,6.22,0,0,0,31.7,57.28,0.74,0.75,0,0.02,3.29,0
RISE564_Osterhofen-Altenmark_Germany,0,0,0,0,42.81,40.34,0,0,0,0,15.97,0.88
RISE566_Knezeves_Czech_Republic,4.28,0,0,0,38.81,56.91,0,0,0,0,0,0
RISE567_Knezeves_Czech_Republic,10.74,0,0,0,17.83,66.34,0,0,0,0,5.1,0
RISE568¬_Brandysek_Czech_Republic,0,0,0,0,22.05,72.67,0,0,0,0,5.28,0
RISE569_Brandysek_Czech_Republic_~2000_years,1.84,0,0.54,0,32.28,57.63,0,0,0.38,0,7.29,0.05
RISE577_Velke_Prilepy_Czech_Republic_~2000_years,8.22,0,0,0,37.41,47.46,0,0.03,0,0,6.6,0.28
RISE586_Moravska_Nova_Ves_Czech_Republic,5.1,0,0,0,47.08,45.72,0,0,0,0,1.5,0.61
RISE595_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro,0,0,0,0,42.76,31.92,0,0,4.11,0,21.2,0
RISE596_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro,13.18,0,0,1.56,44.91,30.81,0,0.51,0,8.66,0.37,0
RISE598_Turlojiske_Lithuania_2590_years,0,1.29,0,5.75,6.65,76.06,0,0,8.78,0,1.47,0
RISE600_Verh-Uimon_Russia,19.25,23.26,0,1.96,5.34,34.13,0,0,0,11.72,3.89,0.45
RISE601_Verh-Uimon_Russia~2000_years,15.51,22.43,0.63,0,6.8,34.77,0.33,0,0,18.83,0.35,0.36
RISE602_Sary-Bel_Russia_~2000_years,19.15,22.99,0,0,3.05,37.05,1.3,0,0,10.75,5.09,0.62
RISE61_Kyndelose_Denmark_4071_years,7.42,0,0,0,38.76,48.91,0,0,0,0,3.34,1.57
RISE71_Falshoj_Denmark_3701_years,6.7,0,1.89,0,34.77,50.7,0,0,0.16,0,5.78,0
RISE94_Viby_Sweden_4025_years,14.87,0,0,0,30.51,52.6,0.29,0,0,0,1.49,0.24
RISE97_Fredriksberg_Sweden_3590_years,5.12,0,0,0,39.72,54.22,0,0,0.94,0,0,0
RISE98_L_Beddinge_56_Sweden_3736_years,10.01,0,0,0,34.38,54.13,0.7,0,0,0,0.01,0.76
```

----------


## Dorquest

Post 251 -Jovialis

Distance: 690.6512% / 6.90651188
Target: Dorquest

65.0
WHG



29.4
Anatolian_N



5.6
CHG





Distance to:
Dorquest

24.10063277
WHG:I0585

30.06678067
WHG:Loschbour

31.15428381
WHG:I1507

49.42268609
EHG:I0124

51.68189335
EHG:I0061

51.71041384
Anatolian_N:Rev5

52.82709437
Anatolian_N:I1100

52.88483336
Anatolian_N:I1101

53.32988468
Anatolian_N:I1097

53.38529198
Anatolian_N:I1579

53.39230656
Anatolian_N:I1581

53.51815486
Anatolian_N:I1102

53.57271600
Anatolian_N:Klei10

53.73350072
Anatolian_N:I1099

53.74665013
Anatolian_N:I1096

53.77418247
Anatolian_N:I1585

54.01684645
Anatolian_N:I1103

54.12519931
EHG:I0211

54.22844825
Anatolian_N:I1580

54.27978906
Anatolian_N:I0746

54.35767747
Anatolian_N:I1583

54.57436211
Anatolian_N:I1098

63.99413098
Natufian:I1687_Natufian_Nat13_Raqefet_Cave_Israel

66.21118184
Natufian:I0861_Natufian_Nat10_Raqefet_Cave_Israel

70.37772517
Natufian:I1685_Natufian_Nat4_Raqefet_Cave_Israel






Post 281: Duarte

Distance: 73.6041% / 0.73604121
Target: Dorquest | ADC: 0.25x RC

52.6
RISE577_Velke_Prilepy_Czech_Republic_~2000_years



22.6
BR2_Hungary_1180BC



10.8
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE



9.8
RISE559_Augsburg_Germany



4.2
RISE436_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4124_years




Distance to:
Dorquest

4.19268410
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

4.42594623
SX23_Switzerland_LN

4.97485678
MX280_Switzerland_LN

5.28750414
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE

5.29326931
France_IA_ATT26

5.45367766
RISE436_Tiefbrunn_Germany_4124_years

5.60124093
RISE577_Velke_Prilepy_Czech_Republic_~2000_years

5.61733923
BellBeakerSouthernFrance_I3874

5.75362494
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_2

6.11655132
France_IA_COL11

6.19916123
I0806_QLB28_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_VII_Germany _2296-2206_calBCE

6.27302957
I0112_QUEXII6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2340-2190_calBCE

6.32624691
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

7.05428239
MX279_Switzerland_LN

7.21174043
BronzeAgeUnetice_I0047

7.38958727
MX304_Switzerland_LN

7.76962676
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE

7.89468175
BronzeAgeOuterHebrides_I2655

7.94628215
RISE210_Angamollan_Sweden_3105_years

8.01867820
MX288_Switzerland_LN

8.24780577
NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_50

8.28762934
MX190_Switzerland_LN

8.36217077
France_IA_BES1248

8.45611613
RISE71_Falshoj_Denmark_3701_years

8.49925879
France_BA_RIX15

----------


## Dorquest

Just using the modeling of Haak et al 2015; WHG, Yamnaya, and LBK: Post 256 Jovialis

Distance: 504.1034% / 5.04103434
Target: Dorquest | ADC: 0.25x RC

52.0
WHG



28.2
LBK



19.8
Yamnaya






Distance: 414.3107% / 4.14310657
Target: Dorquest

48.0
WHG



32.2
LBK



19.8
Yamnaya

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Following Jovialis approach in post #258:

Distance: 330.3876% / 3.30387611
Target: PalermoTrapani | ADC: 0.25x

45.4
Szolad1



40.6
Anatolian_N



10.6
CHG



3.4
Natufian




Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

16.60320451
Szolad1

20.31524305
Anatolian_N:I1103

20.76668004
Anatolian_N:I1098

21.78506369
Anatolian_N:I1580

21.79287269
Anatolian_N:I1099

22.24656153
Anatolian_N:I1583

22.34264085
Anatolian_N:I1096

22.43111009
Anatolian_N:Klei10

22.59159800
Anatolian_N:I0746

22.68115517
Anatolian_N:I1097

22.75478411
Anatolian_N:I1581

22.94034437
Anatolian_N:I1101

23.13692071
Anatolian_N:Rev5

23.42604320
Anatolian_N:I1585

23.42948143
Anatolian_N:I1579

24.01077466
LBK:I5068_LBK_Austria

24.17559306
Anatolian_N:I1102

24.40176428
Anatolian_N:I1100

25.86670833
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria

26.43532674
LBK:I5069_LBK_Austria

26.96958101
LBK:I5070_LBK_Austria

27.28765105
LBK:I5204_LBK_Austria

28.09859249
LBK:I5208_LBK_Austria

28.81604761
LBK:I5206_LBK_Austria

31.37020242
LBK:I5207_LBK_Austria

----------


## Palermo Trapani

My results using Duarte's coordinates provided in post 270. (thanks Duarte).

Distance: 72.8843% / 0.72884280
Target: PalermoTrapani | ADC: 0.25x

87.4
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata



5.2
I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB



3.6
scy193_Scythian



3.4
scy300_Scythian



0.4
I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel





Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

4.18976133
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata

9.64176851
scy192_Scythian

9.83474962
scy300_Scythian

11.55112549
I9041_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Pelopo nnese

12.24358199
I10366_Sardinia_IA_Usellus

12.32164762
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

12.46343452
I9010_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Pelopo nnese

12.88004270
scy197_Scythian

13.23641568
R850_Iron_Age_Ardea

13.59141273
ASH068_Iron_Age1

13.62262456
I9033_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Peristeria_Tryfilia_Pel oponnese

13.91724470
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

15.05615821
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

15.61245336
I2495_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta

16.42978089
ANI159_ANI181_Varna

16.54641653
R475_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

16.71679694
scy305_Scythian

16.83746418
I2499_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta

17.08555823
I9006_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Agia_Kyriaki_Salamis

17.34458129
I1706_AG98_2_Early_Bronze_Age

17.40331865
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

17.59496235
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

17.71219919
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge

17.85565737
Kumtepe004_Anatolian

17.87940435
I0679_Krepost_Neolithic

18.01735552
I1584_Barc?n_Höyük_Chalcolithic

18.04210354
I3876_Sicily_LBA_Marcita

18.20627639
Kumtepe006_Anatolian

18.25766688
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

18.28067559
Bul10_Balkans_BronzeAge

18.28574035
I2424_Balkans_Chalcolithic

18.29629197
I2427_Balkans_Chalcolithic

18.31004369
I9005_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_La sithi_Crete

18.36492853
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

18.41013036
ASH067_Iron_Age1

18.89246675
I9131_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete

18.94445565
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

19.23503834
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

19.50048205
I7800_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

19.53551126
I3125_Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II

19.55444962
I2430_Balkans_Chalcolithic

19.65921667
I1632_AR1/46_Middle_Late_Chalcolithic_Vayots-Dzor_Armenia

19.79989646
I7807_Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

19.98692823
I2683_Bronze_Age_Anatolian_Harman?ren-G?ndürleH?yük_Isparta

19.99103549
I2431_Balkans_Chalcolithic

20.02307669
I11442_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

20.11438789
I3878_Sicily_LBA_Marcita

20.19769789
I4383_Sicily_EBA_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno

20.23002224
scy311_Scythian

20.29788659
I10373_Sicily_LBA_Marcita

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine, from Duarte's list (#286) :)

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

4.68264882
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

4.97630385
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

5.19567128
scy192_Scythian

5.64705233
scy300_Scythian

6.43351381
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.77911499
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.97270970
Szolad1

8.05853585
scy197_Scythian

8.14587012
France_IA_ERS88

8.40716956
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.69946906
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.96859067
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

10.25222903
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

10.79158932
scy305_Scythian

10.94799068
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

11.50976107
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

11.80177953
France_IA_NOR3-15

11.98975813
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

12.32941604
Bavaria_BB_II5524

12.41158733
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge

13.98167730
scy311_Scythian

14.53850405
RISE595_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro

14.56350576
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge

14.80178368
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

15.03002994
France_IA_NOR2B6





Distance: 95.5454% / 0.95545392
Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè | ADC: 0.5x RC

28.2
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge



22.2
scy192_Scythian



19.4
scy300_Scythian



15.4
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge



12.2
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN



2.6
I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB






Distance: 84.5228% / 0.84522787
Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè | ADC: 0.25x RC

23.4
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge



20.0
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge



18.4
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN



16.6
scy192_Scythian



11.0
scy300_Scythian



8.0
scy305_Scythian



2.6
I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB

----------


## Dorquest

From Jovailis lists assembled by Carlos (#265):

Distance to:
DORQUEST

8.52849342
BR2_Hungary_1180BC

17.91743564
BR1_Hungary_2080BC

22.54415889
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R7_Grotta_Continenza

23.55903012
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R11_Grotta_Continenza

24.10063277
WHG:I0585

25.31909161
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R15_Grotta_Continenza

26.24779991
Szolad1

30.06678067
WHG:Loschbour

30.38292119
Yamnaya:I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_S amara_Russia_3305-2925_calBCE

31.15428381
WHG:I1507

41.72411173
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_ Samara_Russia_3500-2700_BCE

43.97142140
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Sa mara_Russia_3090-2910_calBCE

44.14395089
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_Rive r_Samara_Russia_3335-2881_calBCE

44.15681714
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_ Samara_Russia_3021-2635_calBCE

44.33067899
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_O renburg_Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia

45.41267664
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_S teppe_Samara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE

45.65061774
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_S amara_Russia_3339-2917_calBCE

46.10273961
C_Italy_N_C2:R6_Grotta_Continenza

48.07539495
I10364_Sardinia_BA_Alghero

48.95459120
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzulu k_Samara_Russia_3010-2622_calBCE

49.42268609
EHG:I0124

49.47344136
C_Italy_N_C2:R17_Ripabianca_di_Monterado

49.74009349
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R4_Grotta_Continenza

49.82667759
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R1014_(Rinaldone_Gaudo)_Monte_San_B iagio

51.02381405
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria



Distance: 217.0806% / 2.17080632
Target: DORQUEST | ADC: 0.25x RC

47.6
BR2_Hungary_1180BC



24.2
BR1_Hungary_2080BC



20.6
Yamnaya



7.6
C_Italy_N_C2






Distance: 59.4100% / 0.59410046
Target: DORQUEST

65.4
BR1_Hungary_2080BC



15.2
CHG



12.8
BR2_Hungary_1180BC



3.8
C_Italy_N_C2



2.8
WHG

----------


## Carlos

#286


Distance: 51.2602% / 0.51260213
Target: Carlos | ADC: 0.25x RC

36.8
France_BA_NIED




22.2
I2215_Malak_Preslavets




16.8
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia




13.0
MX275_Switzerland_LN




4.2
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella




3.8
MX277_Switzerland_LN




3.2
I15940_Sardinia_Chalcolithic_Anghelu_Ruju





Distance to:
Carlos

5.54412301
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella

5.67985915
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

6.07509671
France_BA_NIED

6.56836357
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

7.25538421
VasconicTribe_I8209

7.83411769
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43

7.89062735
MX277_Switzerland_LN

8.04989441
MX299_Switzerland_LN

8.05923694
France_IA_NOR4

8.28251170
SX20_Switzerland_LN

8.31117320
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

8.80555506
SX18_Switzerland_LN

8.97456406
RISE254_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3631_years

9.08631939
Bavaria_BB_II5524

9.10993963
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239

9.13509715
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.31870163
I1113_Malak_Preslavets

9.67607875
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758

9.77182173
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

9.79244607
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea

9.80358098
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320

9.85490233
RISE471_Untermeitingen_Germany

10.03350886
I8561_Sicily_EBA_Isnello

10.06155058
MX283_Switzerland_LN

10.10798199
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119

----------


## torzio

> mine from post 281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 136.6109% / 1.36610859
> Target: Torziok12b | ADC: 0.25x RC
> 
> 68.0
> ...



I1113 is a female 


there are 2 x neolithic T ydna in the same area though


.................................................. ......
*I0700, I1108, I1109, I1113, I1295, I1297, I3879, Criș(?), 5800-5400 calBCE*


http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/05/09/135616
doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/135616 

I0700
mtDNA: T2e
Y-DNA: T1a1a

I1108
mtDNA: T2e
Y-DNA: T1a1

I1109
mtDNA: J2b1

I1113
mtDNA: U5a1c



do you have the 2 x male samples as well ?

----------


## torzio

> More samples (RISExxx) from the mesolithic period to the iron age included, in the list below. Thanks for the link in the post #276 Jovialis
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Aesch1_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.71,0,66.18,7.18,0.1,0,8.62,0.78,13.43,0
> Aesch10_Switzerland_LN,0,0,2.83,0,67.95,8.35,0,0,10.36,0,10.51,0
> Aesch11_Switzerland_LN,0,0,3.33,0,66.66,8.37,0,0,10.13,0,11.51,0
> Aesch12_Switzerland_LN,0,0,6.05,0,67.21,5.74,0,0,8.64,0,12.36,0
> ...



thanks ...mine below

Distance to:
Torziok12b

4.40054542
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

4.65137614
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

4.86300319
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

5.02880702
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.41286208
France_IA_NOR3-15

6.56872895
France_IA_ERS88

6.88000000
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

7.57478052
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.89459942
Bavaria_BB_II5524

8.06086844
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

8.58770051
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.66401754
France_IA_NOR2B6

8.87062568
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120

10.30020874
Szolad1

10.55301379
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

10.92719543
scy192_Scythian

10.96917955
RISE595_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro

11.37866424
scy300_Scythian

11.73701410
scy311_Scythian

11.75771236
RISE374_Szoreg-C_Sziv_Utca_Hungary_3402_years

12.18056238
I2520_Balkans_BronzeAge

12.18654996
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

12.45083130
RISE480_Erd_4_Hungary

12.59470127
MX299_Switzerland_LN

12.62028130
RISE559_Augsburg_Germany

----------


## Lukas

Jovialis can you post most up to date ref list to add to Vahaduo? Full one.

----------


## Jovialis

> Jovialis can you post most up to date ref list to add to Vahaduo? Full one.


Just sent you a PM.

----------


## Jovialis

I will endeavor to potentially add 1,547 new DNA samples from 37 Ancient DNA studies. I obtained the sources from the Reich Lab data set. I specifically took solely DNA studies from the West Eurasian region; Europe, Middle East, and North Africa. While excluding east Asian, North American, South Asia, Sub-Saharan African, and Oceania studies. I have already located all of the ENA download links, and excluded studies that do not offer BAM format compatible with the means of which I will process the files.

I currently have 1,315 raw data files from 20 DNA studies, that I can create coordinates for any calculator. If I include the new additions from the 37 studies, I will potentially have up to 2,800+ files give or take, from 57 DNA studies.

There are currently 3,589 aDNA samples, I will have 2,800 of them. Which would probably be 95% of all the West Eurasian DNA samples there are.

Fortunately, some of the ones I am missing are on gedmatch, so we could have up to 99% of them.

----------


## Jovialis

Here are the studies that I have completed thus far:

Population genomics of Bronze Age Eurasia
https://web.archive.org/web/20200423055125/https://genetic-genealogy-tools.blogspot.com/
101

Ancient Rome: A genetic crossroads of Europe and the Mediterranean
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB32566
127

Late Pleistocene human genome suggests a local origin for the first farmers of central Anatolia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB24794
8

Ancient DNA sheds light on the genetic origins of early Iron Age Philistines
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31035
10

The genetic history of Ice Age Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB13123
39

Ancient DNA from Chalcolithic Israel reveals the role of population mixture in cultural transformation
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB27215
22

Ancient genomes suggest the eastern Pontic-Caspian steppe as the source of western Iron Age nomads
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB27628
35

Ancient Fennoscandian genomes reveal origin and spread of Siberian ancestry in Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB29360
16

Genomic insights into the origin of farming in the ancient Near East
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB14455
45

Genetic origins of the Minoans and Mycenaeans
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB20914
19

The genomic history of southeastern Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22652
213

The genomic history of the Iberian Peninsula over the past 8000 years
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB30874
279

Genome flux and stasis in a five millennium transect of European prehistory
https://web.archive.org/web/20200423055125/https://genetic-genealogy-tools.blogspot.com/
13

Ancient Fennoscandian genomes reveal origin and spread of Siberian ancestry in Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB29360
16

Ancient genomes reveal social and genetic structure of Late Neolithic Switzerland
https://trace.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Trace...tudy=SRP250694
95

Genomic History of Neolithic to Bronze Age Anatolia, Northern Levant, and Southern Caucasus
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB37213
111

Massive migration from the steppe was a source for Indo-European languages in Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB8448
69

Genomic Evidence Establishes Anatolia as the Source of the European Neolithic Gene Pool
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB12155
2

Ancient genomes from present-day France unveil 7,000 years of its demographic history
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB36529
57

The Beaker Phenomenon and the Genomic Transformation of Northwest Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB23635
400

Genomic analysis of pre-conquest human remains from the Canary Islands reveal close affinity to modern North Africans
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB86458
5

Early farmers from across Europe descended directly from Neolithic Aegeans
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11848
5

An early modern human from Romania with a recent Neanderthal ancestor
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB8987
1

Early Neolithic genomes from the eastern Fertile Crescent
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB14180
5

Interactions between earliest Linearbandkeramik farmers and central European hunter gatherers at the dawn of European Neolithization
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB33001
3

Genomics of Mesolithic Scandinavia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB21940
7

The Demographic Development of the First Farmers in Anatolia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB14675
9

Ancestry and demography and descendants of Iron Age nomads of the Eurasian Steppe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB18686
8

Four millennia of Iberian biomolecular prehistory illustrate the impact of prehistoric migrations at the far end of Eurasia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB23467
15

Genomic and strontium isotope variation reveal immigration patterns in a Viking Age town
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB27220
23

The genomic ancestry of the Scandinavian Battle Axe culture and its relation to the broader Corded Ware horizon
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB32786
9

The spread of steppe and Iranian-related ancestry in the islands of the western Mediterranean
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB35980
63

----------


## Jovialis

Here are the samples I have left to do, ENA is currently down at the moment:

Ancient genomes indicate population replacement in Early Neolithic Britain
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31249
80

137 ancient human genomes from across the Eurasian steppes
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB20658
137

Ancient genomes from Iceland reveal the making of a human population
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB26760
27

Ancient genomes link early farmers from Atapuerca in Spain to modern-day Basques
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB9783
67

Shifts in the genetic landscape of the western Eurasian Steppe associated with the beginning and end of the Scythian dominance
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB32764
31

Parallel paleogenomic transects reveal complex genetic history of early European farmers
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22629
130

Deep genome sequencing for diverse human populations from around the world
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB9586
116

Genome-wide patterns of selection in 230 ancient Eurasians
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11450
163

Kinship-based social inequality in Bronze Age Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB34400
104

The arrival of Siberian ancestry connecting the Eastern Baltic to Uralic speakers further east
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31893
56

Megalithic tombs in western and northern Neolithic Europe were linked to a kindred society
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31045
57

Population genomic analysis of elongated skulls reveals extensive female-biased immigration in Early Medieval Bavaria
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB23079
80

Ancient human genome-wide data from a 3000-year interval in the Caucasus corresponds with eco-geographic regions
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB29603
51

Ancient genomes show social and reproductive behavior of early Upper Paleolithic foragers
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22592
10

Ancient human genomes suggest three ancestral populations for present-day Europeans
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB6272
9

----------


## Jovialis

Here are studies that I am currently unable to obtain samples for, since I am only able to utilize FTP submitted BAM files. I need to figure out how to utilize Fastq and/or SRA, as well as CRAM, in order to create coordinates:

New insights into the Tyrolean Iceman's origin and phenotype as inferred by whole-genome sequencing
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB2830
1
*Unclear sample arrangement

Upper Palaeolithic genomes reveal deep roots of modern Eurasians
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11364
3
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

The Neolithic Transition in the Baltic Was Not Driven by Admixture with Early European Farmers
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB18067
9
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

The genetic history of admixture across inner Eurasia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31152
6
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Paleogenomic Evidence for Multi-generational Mixing between Neolithic Farmers and Mesolithic Hunter-Gatherers in the Lower Danube Basin
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB20616
6
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Extensive farming in Estonia started through a sex-biased migration from the Steppe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB21037
9
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Genomic signals of migration and continuity in Britain before the Anglo-Saxons
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11004
14
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

The population genomics of archaeological transition in west Iberia: Investigation of ancient substructure using imputation and haplotype-based methods
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB14737
14
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

A western route of prehistoric human migration from Africa into the Iberian Peninsula
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB29189
21
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

The first horse herders and the impact of early Bronze Age steppe expansions into Asia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB26349
111
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Understanding 6th-century barbarian social organization and migration through paleogenomics
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB27220
53
No FTP BAMs

Neolithic and Bronze Age migration to Ireland and establishment of the insular Atlantic genome
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11995
28
No FTP BAMs

A genomic Neolithic time transect of hunter-farmer admixture in central Poland
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJNA318237
17
No FTP BAMs

Ancient genomes from North Africa evidence prehistoric migrations to the Maghreb from both the Levant and Europe
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22699
23
No FTP BAMs

Continuity and Admixture in the Last Five Millennia of Levantine History from Ancient Canaanite and Present-Day Lebanese Genome Sequences
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB21330
100
No FTP BAMs

A Transient Pulse of Genetic Admixture from the Crusaders in the Near East Identified from Ancient Genome Sequences
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB31618
116
No FTP BAMs

The genetic prehistory of the Baltic Sea region
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJNA421333
80
No FTP BAMs

Ancient Genomes Reveal Yamnaya-Related Ancestry and a Potential Source of Indo-European Speakers in Iron Age Tianshan
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB32336
10
No FTP BAMs

A Common Genetic Origin for Early Farmers from Mediterranean Cardial and Central European LBK Cultures
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJNA280812
12
No FTP BAMs

Derived immune and ancestral pigmentation alleles in a 7,000-year-old Mesolithic European
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJNA230689
1
No FTP BAMs

Iron Age and Anglo-Saxon genomes from East England reveal British migration history (Hinxton)
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB4604 
92
No FTP BAMs

Iron Age and Anglo-Saxon genomes from East England reveal British migration history (Linton and Oakington)
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB6915
18
No FTP BAMs

Genomic diversity and admixture differs for Stone-Age Scandinavian foragers and farmers
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB6090
35
No FTP BAMs

Paleogenomics. Genomic structure in Europeans dating back at least 36,200 years
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB7618
1
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Unraveling ancestry, kinship, and violence in a Late Neolithic mass grave
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB28451
24
BAMs do not work with WGSextract

Ancient Egyptian mummy genomes suggest an increase of Sub-Saharan African ancestry in post-Roman periods
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB15464
93
Raw data files are too small

ANGSD: Analysis of Next Generation Sequencing Data
?
?
*Cannot locate samples

Ancient admixture in human history
?
?
*Cannot locate samples

A Late Bronze Age II clay coffin from Tel Shaddudin the Central Jezreel Valley, Israel: context andhistorical implications
?
?
*Cannot locate samples

Testing support for the northern and southern dispersal routes out of Africa: an analysis of Levantine and southern Arabian populations
?
?
*Cannot locate samples

Ancient DNA of Phoenician remains indicates discontinuity in the settlement history of Ibiza
accession numbers: MH43585-43559
?
Author to upload bams

----------


## Jovialis

Here are non-Homo Sapien studies, but I will not include them in the project.

A high-coverage genome sequence from an archaic Denisovan individual
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB3092


A high-coverage Neandertal genome from Vindija Cave in Croatia
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB21157
 & https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB21195

The complete genome sequence of a Neanderthal from the Altai Mountains
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB1265
& https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB1757

The genome of the offspring of a Neanderthal mother and a Denisovan father
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB24663


Reconstructing the genetic history of late Neanderthals
PRJEB21870; PRJEB21875; PRJEB21881; PRJEB21882: PRJEB21883

----------


## Jovialis

> I will endeavor to potentially add 1,547 new DNA samples from 37 Ancient DNA studies. I obtained the sources from the Reich Lab data set. I specifically took solely DNA studies from the West Eurasian region; Europe, Middle East, and North Africa. While excluding east Asian, North American, South Asia, Sub-Saharan African, and Oceania studies. I have already located all of the ENA download links, and excluded studies that do not offer BAM format compatible with the means of which I will process the files.
> 
> I currently have 1,315 raw data files from 20 DNA studies, that I can create coordinates for any calculator. If I include the new additions from the 37 studies, I will potentially have up to 2,800+ files give or take, from 57 DNA studies.
> 
> There are currently 3,589 aDNA samples, I will have 2,800 of them. Which would probably be 95% of all the West Eurasian DNA samples there are.
> 
> Fortunately, some of the ones I am missing are on gedmatch, so we could have up to 99% of them.


Here is where the project currently is:

Completed Studies (Raw data files obtained)

Pending Studies (Work in progress)

Problem Studies (Will not be included unless resolved)

Non-West Eurasian Studies (Will not be included)

Non-Homo Sapien Studies(Will not be included)

----------


## Jovialis

> Here are studies that I am currently unable to obtain samples for, since I am only able to utilize FTP submitted BAM files. I need to figure out how to utilize Fastq and/or SRA, as well as CRAM, in order to create coordinates:
> 
> New insights into the Tyrolean Iceman's origin and phenotype as inferred by whole-genome sequencing
> https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB2830
> 1
> *Unclear sample arrangement
> 
> Upper Palaeolithic genomes reveal deep roots of modern Eurasians
> https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB11364
> ...


Thankfully, there are gedmatch kits for some of these studies. Moreover, there are already coordinates for some of these for Dodecad K12b included in the existing list. For example, we already have CEG Amorim et al 2018. I just don't have the raw data files to utilize for other calculators, for those specific studies. We also already have Ötzi.

----------


## Jovialis

Once I finish the West Eurasian studies that I can, I will move on to the non-West Eurasian studies.

----------


## Jovialis

In addition to the 400 new samples from the Bell Beaker paper, here are the coordinates for the new studies I have included. I will give the appropriate archeological information, once I am done. These 8 studies didn't have that many samples, but many of the files were huge. I still have 15 studies to go, but with over a thousand samples left:



```
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ajv54,0,1.42,0,0,30.67,65.9,0,0,0,0,0,2
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ber2F,11.14,1.77,0,0,23.35,51.06,2.05,0.31,0,0,8.25,2.08
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll007,9.45,0.02,0,1.38,33.34,45.34,0.49,0.86,0.97,0,7.12,1.04
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll009,8.29,0.29,0,0,36.86,50.43,0.3,0.04,0,0,2.85,0.94
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll010,9.85,0,0,0.58,31.76,50.61,0,0,0,0,5.99,1.22
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:poz44,17.34,1.17,0,0,13.69,58.69,3.48,0.76,0,0,4.73,0.15
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:poz81,26.07,1.99,0,0,9.07,60.49,0.24,0,0,0,0,2.14
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros3,0,1.06,1.29,0,61.05,11.23,0,0,11.51,0.12,12.95,0.8
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros005,0,0,2.25,0.84,59.11,19.45,0.02,0,9.18,0,8.87,0.28
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH1,66.39,0,0,1.02,0,0.09,7.83,1.19,3.06,0,16.99,3.44
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH2,63.99,0,0,2.76,0,0,6.41,2.52,5.04,0,16.65,2.63
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH4,63.77,2.47,0,0,0,0,6.51,0.34,7.73,0,15.36,3.81
Broushaki_et_al._2016:F38,25.65,0.25,0,0,9.04,4.5,3.43,0,14.62,0,40.6,1.91
Broushaki_et_al._2016:WC1,57.56,0,0,0,0,0,8.04,0.57,6.98,0,23.25,3.6
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):2072,3.04,0,4.72,4.28,19.03,66.26,0,0,0,0,0,2.67
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84001,6.89,1.42,0.83,0.41,33.37,50.53,0,0,0,0.4,3.08,3.06
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84005,5.44,0.75,0.46,1.13,26.1,58.18,1.65,0,2.34,0,2.13,1.82
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84035,7.41,2.36,0,0,32.78,46.42,2.82,0,2.47,0,5.13,0.62
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97002,8.35,0,0,0,30.82,44.64,0,2.78,0,2.55,10.66,0.22
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97026,4.44,1.68,0,1.21,33.29,47.72,0,0,0,0,10.01,1.65
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97029,7.96,2.39,0,1.6,35.05,49.29,0,1.84,0,0,1.03,0.84
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):bns023-b1e1l1,13.9,0,0,0,45.45,23.47,0,0,0,3.56,12.26,1.37
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):grt035,7.88,0.67,1.24,0.27,40.98,45.48,0.1,0.95,0,0,2.16,0.26
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):grt036,6.86,0.27,0,0.88,30.92,51.42,0.55,0.39,0.7,0,6.36,1.65
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm021-b1e1l1p1,4.76,0,0,1.49,29.3,53.64,0,0,0.71,0.78,6.76,2.57
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm127-b1e1l1p1,6.03,0.69,1.8,1.82,43.75,42.39,0,0,0,0,3.51,0
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):KAL006,4.13,4.31,0,0.21,17.24,67.71,1.68,0.62,0,0,3.32,0.78
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):kal009,0,0,0,0,16.54,74.03,2.91,0,0.24,0,6.28,0
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):kls001-b1e1l1,12.63,0,0,0,35.55,45.7,0,0,0,1.6,2.62,1.89
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):nuf002-b1e1l1p1,10.38,0.78,0,0,30.78,44.55,0,0,0,0,11.76,1.74
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg020,6.31,4.05,0,0,24.59,62.45,0,0,0,0,1.35,1.24
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg021,6.5,1.37,1.24,0.86,32.69,47.88,1.72,0.66,0,0,5.2,1.88
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg026,2.73,1.13,0,0.57,30.6,56.82,0,0,0,0,5.41,2.75
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm035,5.96,1.19,0.38,0,31.32,53.92,2.69,0.03,0,0,2.91,1.59
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm045,3.21,0,0.51,0,24.75,57.23,0,2.18,0,0.05,12.06,0
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm160,5.95,1.97,0.49,0.85,28.25,55.52,0,0.46,0,0,4.58,1.92
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm161,8.81,0,0,0,41.48,43.45,3.12,0,0,0,0,3.14
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp002,0,0.03,5.12,0.55,62.93,13.54,0,0.48,4.78,1.62,6.7,4.26
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp005,0,2.01,1.09,0,60.84,0.31,0,0,11.22,0,20.99,3.54
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp12-1420,0,0,5.74,0.83,68.17,15.8,0.24,0,5.32,0.38,2.75,0.76
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp016,0,0,5.35,0.42,68.81,5.51,0,0.33,7.06,0,12.38,0.13
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp019,0,1.8,4.25,0,57.46,0.34,0,0,5.16,0.73,26.62,3.63
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp019,0,0,7.52,0.71,62.29,1.56,0,0,7.84,0,19.26,0.81
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:c40331,0,0,3.16,1.06,67.38,11.19,0,0,4.72,0,11.94,0.56
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:esp005,3.66,0.8,3.69,1.65,53.52,26.43,0,0,2.04,0.18,5.89,2.13
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:mur,0,0,5.67,0,66.23,2.59,0,0.46,8.21,1.52,14.45,0.87
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:pir001,0,0.66,1.98,0.37,55.66,23.52,3.77,0,8.17,0,3.33,2.54
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por002,0,0,5.37,0.02,64.98,15.06,0,0,6.18,0.7,6.47,1.23
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por003,0,0,3.03,0,63.76,26.93,0,0,0.23,0,0,6.05
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por003,3.94,0,5.6,0,52.18,18.95,0.66,2.75,6.57,0,8.92,0.42
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por004,0,0.67,1.47,0.21,63.5,15.9,0,0.26,9.07,0,8.05,0.87
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:san216,0,0,1.47,1.06,68.69,11.03,0,0.37,7.4,0,7.71,2.27
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:H22,0,7.17,0,0,7.56,82.86,0,0,0,0,0,2.41
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:H26,0,5.15,0,0,11.42,80.94,0.61,0,0,0.2,0,1.68
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:sbj001,0,3.12,0,0,11.18,84.49,0,0.19,0,0,0,1.03
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:sf11,0,3.86,0,0,22.4,68.89,2.74,0,0,0,0,2.11
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:stg001,0,4.84,0,0,11.19,83.35,0,0,0,0,0,0.62
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6912_all,6.42,0,7.58,0,46.18,36.28,0,0,0.2,0,3.33,0
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6913,0,0,0,0,58.75,41.25,0,0,0,0,0,0
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6914,0,0,4.67,0.17,50.82,0,0,0.03,14.5,0,29.81,0
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun002,0,1.31,31.56,0,24.78,1.36,2.41,8.3,15.17,0,8.59,6.52
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun005,0,0,23.21,1.53,28.6,4.15,1.69,7.18,17.37,0,11.07,5.21
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun008,0,1.97,26.93,0,30.43,2.24,0,10.25,14.64,0,9.75,3.78
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun011,0,0,34.12,1.26,20.39,1.62,1.13,8.15,16.3,0,10.26,6.77
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun012,0,0,35.63,0,21.14,1.91,0.21,10.49,12.35,1.01,11.28,5.98
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Bar8,0,0,4.96,0,45.12,0,0,0,13.39,0.45,33.88,2.2
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Bar31,0,0,4.68,0.92,45.75,0,0,0,14.24,0,31.86,2.55
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Klei10,0,0,2.1,0.17,46.06,0,0,0,14.18,0,35.73,1.76
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Pal7,0,0,4.41,0.01,47.42,0,0,0,13.07,0.67,32.97,1.44
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Rev5,0,0,4.74,0,48.42,0,0,0,12.15,0.13,33.21,1.35
Fu_etal._2015:Oase1,9.78,0.91,0.43,14.51,2.67,12.1,29.17,11.2,1.93,7.17,1.73,8.39
```

----------


## Duarte

> In addition to the 400 new samples from the Bell Beaker paper, here are the coordinates for the new studies I have included. I will give the appropriate archeological information, once I am done. These 8 studies didn't have that many samples, but many of the files were huge. I still have 15 studies to go, but with over a thousand samples left:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ajv54,0,1.42,0,0,30.67,65.9,0,0,0,0,0,2
> H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ber2F,11.14,1.77,0,0,23.35,51.06,2.05,0.31,0,0,8.25,2.08
> H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll007,9.45,0.02,0,1.38,33.34,45.34,0.49,0.86,0.97,0,7.12,1.04
> H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll009,8.29,0.29,0,0,36.86,50.43,0.3,0.04,0,0,2.85,0.94
> ...


Thanks Jovialis. Great work.

Distance to:
Duarte

12.51164258
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):bns023-b1e1l1

12.94545480
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018_por003

14.56458719
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:esp005

18.03420084
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6912_all

19.14299088
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018-pir001

20.44078521
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros005

22.80863871
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm127-b1e1l1p1

24.51884989
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp002

25.15568524
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018-por004

25.21904836
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros3

25.64877190
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm161

26.01182039
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):nuf002-b1e1l1p1

26.03405462
H_Malmström_et_al._2019_oll007

26.10459730
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):grt035

26.12311046
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97002

26.16635244
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018-por002

26.62157584
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018_por003

27.53782308
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97026

27.69584445
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84035

27.82489533
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):kls001-b1e1l1

28.51821698
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg021

29.00167581
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:c40331

29.68399737
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6913

29.81141728
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp12-1420

30.85896466
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:san216


Distance: 1.2657% / 1.26572987
Target: Duarte

31.0
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp019



23.1
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018-por003



15.9
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):2072



8.6
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun012



7.1
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH2



6.4
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm021-b1e1l1p1



4.3
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm045



3.6
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Klei10

----------


## Carlos

Distance: 0.5733% / 0.57330876
Target: Carlos

47.0
AG_Nikitin_et_al




29.0
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018




20.8
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings)




2.8
Broushaki_et_al._2016



0.4
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018







```
 Distance to:
Carlos

11.93520842
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):bns023-b1e1l1

12.00195817
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:esp005

12.25876013
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por003

14.77451860
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6912_all

17.52231434
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:pir001

18.60408289
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros005

19.44671180
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm127-b1e1l1p1

23.14453715
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):grt035

23.39565558
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm161

23.75584770
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por004

24.08419399
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll007

24.23133921
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp002

24.30774979
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97002

24.34070665
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):nuf002-b1e1l1p1

24.64065746
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ros3

24.68898742
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por003

24.95575284
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:por002

25.18321068
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97026

25.56117368
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84035

25.57667101
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6913

25.92400818
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):kls001-b1e1l1

26.53891671
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg021

27.92243542
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:c40331

28.20669601
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll009

28.40673512
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp12-1420

28.63582197
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):97029

29.23711682
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84001

29.46974041
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:oll010

30.02625351
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):grt036

30.06468526
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:san216

31.87566470
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp019

32.54940245
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp016

32.55123346
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp019

32.56987565
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):gtm021-b1e1l1p1

32.95237624
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:mur

32.95280868
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm035

33.42753207
C_Valdiosera_et_al._2018:atp005

34.07439655
AG_Nikitin_et_al:I6914

34.23320902
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ber2F

34.58160060
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Bar31

34.83264130
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Rev5

34.87085316
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Pal7

35.07657053
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm160

35.08963950
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg026

35.40174713
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Bar8

36.85167703
Z_Hofmanová_et_al._2016:Klei10

37.20194887
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):urm045

37.31044894
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun005

38.84485423
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):84005

39.31218386
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun008

43.54323598
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):stg020

44.66437954
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:ajv54

45.00664729
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun002

47.76471292
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:poz44

48.35291822
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun012

48.60912980
R_Rodríguez-Varela_et_al._2018:gun011

49.62054312
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):2072

50.57897884
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:sf11

51.09880331
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):KAL006

55.68000090
H_Malmström_et_al._2019:poz81

55.69369713
Broushaki_et_al._2016:F38

56.35121028
M_Krzewińska_et_al._2018_(Vikings):kal009

58.72826747
Fu_etal._2015:Oase1

65.86880673
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:H26

67.95502998
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:stg001

68.83537898
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:sbj001

69.62579335
T_Günther_et_al._‎2018:H22

75.44942081
Broushaki_et_al._2016:WC1

79.25261636
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH4

79.35222429
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH2

81.20734203
Broushaki_et_al._2016:AH1


```

----------


## Jovialis

Hmmm, it seems that certain samples, or putting too many samples into the 3D PCA breaks it. The algorithm goes out of whack, and the samples are projected wrong. I noticed this happens if you put in the Broushaki samples. I also noticed it happened when putting in the Balkan samples with the new additions, along with the rest. Perhaps it has to do with the high number of HGs, but it didn't happen previously. It is a shame because I would have liked to see all of the samples together.

----------


## Jovialis

> Hmmm, it seems that certain samples, or putting too many samples into the 3D PCA breaks it. The algorithm goes out of whack, and the samples are projected wrong. I noticed this happens if you put in the Broushaki samples. I also noticed it happened when putting in the Balkan samples with the new additions, along with the rest. Perhaps it has to do with the high number of HGs, but it didn't happen previously. It is a shame because I would have liked to see all of the samples together.


This is why I would love to run these samples through a calculator that is made for analyzing ancient DNA specifically, rather than one made with modern DNA source components.

----------


## Jovialis

Luckily this issue doesn't seem to be happening with Dodecad Globe 13. So far, so good.

----------


## Jovialis

> Luckily this issue doesn't seem to be happening with Dodecad Globe 13. So far, so good.


Here is a preview of the 3D PCA for globe 13, projected over modern populations. All of the new samples are included, and the PCA remains accurate. This brings the total up from 1,315, to 1,859. More to come:

----------


## Duarte

Vahaduo Dodecad K12b Ancient added of the coordinates produced by Jovialis and Salento at 




> https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB37660
> ... just a test, ... 1 by 4 locations:
> I'm not sure my apps arefully compatible with these .bam(s), … that's all the samples I'm gonna post :) 
> 
> dod k12
> 
> 
> ```
> BRC003_Dodecad_K12b,1.48,0.00,2.35,1.33,46.70,24.27,0.00,0.00,5.74,0.00,17.40,0.74
> ```





> ```
> 
> GCP002A1_Dodecad_K12b,2.18,0.00,3.15,3.26,44.50,29.77,0.00,0.00,5.27,0.00,11.87,0.00
> GLR001A1_Dodecad_K12b,0.00,1.77,4.40,0.00,58.27,5.15,0.00,0.00,11.05,0.22,17.72,1.41
> LSC002_004_Dodecad_K12b,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,62.94,2.45,0.00,0.00,6.28,0.00,26.23,2.11
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


*
*



> Special thanks to Salento for putting this on my radar:
> Of the 35 samples, these are the ones that processed through Admixture Studio.
> 
> 
> ```
> utigBRC002,0.87,0,1.36,0,45.47,25.27,2.32,0,4.39,0,18.99,1.33
> utigBRC007_019,3.5,0,1.75,0.58,48.28,18.96,0,0,9.11,0.52,16.2,1.1
> utigBRC010_018,0,0,5.13,0.5,47.79,19.51,0,0,7.86,0,18.69,0.51
> utigBRC011,0,0,0,0,37.8,0,0,0,42.9,0,19.29,0
> ...


*

**Distance to:


*
*Duarte*

*6.29654667*
*GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892*

*6.83142738*
*GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895*

*7.15328596*
*EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585*

*7.40270896*
*I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*

*7.51741312*
*I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*

*7.79453013*
*R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna*

*7.87062895*
*Roman-SoldierFN_2*

*7.96743999*
*EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981*

*7.98827891*
*GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852*

*8.29628230*
*MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649*

*8.57093927*
*CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40*

*8.65500433*
*I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE*

*8.79383307*
*I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES*

*8.85043502*
*GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853*

*8.99556557*
*R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi*

*9.14401444*
*I2215_Malak_Preslavets*

*9.16999455*
*R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria*

*9.54338514*
*I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES*

*9.68139453*
*R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia*

*9.70848598*
*CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457*

*9.77754570*
*I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*

*9.77754570*
*SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515*

*9.78898360*
*BRC003_Dodecad_K12b*

*9.85898575*
*France_BA_NIED*

*10.09213060*
*GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866*


*Distance to:*
*Duarte*

*2.65302177*
*40.60% I8210_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1 + 59.40% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*

*2.92854376*
*39.80% I8202_NE_Iberia_RomP_Empuries1 + 60.20% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*

*3.08006836*
*54.60% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 45.40% Pre-RomanGirona_I3324*

*3.11975635*
*51.40% I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1 + 48.60% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*

*3.11975635*
*48.60% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 51.40% VasconicTribe_I8209*

*3.19632199*
*55.00% I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE + 45.00% I8210_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1*

*3.20203390*
*38.00% I8341_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1 + 62.00% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*

*3.25065043*
*53.80% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 46.20% VasconesTribeVasconia_I3759*

*3.42414192*
*43.80% I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE + 56.20% I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1*

*3.42414192*
*43.80% I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE + 56.20% VasconicTribe_I8209*

*3.45375158*
*50.00% I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE + 50.00% Pre-RomanGirona_I3324*

*3.47097273*
*49.80% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 50.20% VisigothIberianGirona_I12034*

*3.51208831*
*53.00% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 47.00% VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758*

*3.51953647*
*40.20% France_IA_NOR3-6 + 59.80% I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE*

*3.57885960*
*55.80% I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE + 44.20% I8202_NE_Iberia_RomP_Empuries1*

*3.63716307*
*56.00% CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457 + 44.00% I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1*

*3.63716307*
*56.00% CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457 + 44.00% VasconicTribe_I8209*

*3.64771225*
*37.40% I8344_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1 + 62.60% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*

*3.65015313*
*74.80% EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981 + 25.20% France_IA_ATT26*

*3.67321991*
*52.00% MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425 + 48.00% RISE254_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3631_years*

*3.68131844*
*66.80% CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457 + 33.20% I8210_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1*

*3.68245342*
*9.60% I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic + 90.40% I2215_Malak_Preslavets*

*3.71253874*
*78.00% EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981 + 22.00% NorthAlpineSouthDutch_AITI_50*

*3.71270840*
*68.40% I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE + 31.60% RISE61_Kyndelose_Denmark_4071_years*

*3.71461857*
*67.40% CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457 + 32.60% I8202_NE_Iberia_RomP_Empuries1*


*Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.4918% / 1.49180577 | R3P | ADC: 0.25x RC
*

*43.8*
*MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*



*33.4*
*France_BA_NIED*



*22.8*
*Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8209% / 0.82088388 | R4P | ADC: 0.25x RC
*

*32.0*
*I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*29.4*
*Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge*



*19.9*
*scy010_Scythian*



*18.7*
*utigGLR003B1*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.6776% / 0.67762082 | R5P | ADC: 0.25x RC
*

*38.1*
*I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*20.0*
*I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*17.3*
*Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge*



*12.6*
*CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3243*



*12.0*
*Roman-SoldierFN_2*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.1931% / 0.19310011 | R6P | ADC: 0.25x RC
*

*25.2*
*I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*24.6*
*Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge*



*17.6*
*utigGLR003B1*



*14.7*
*scy304_Scythian*



*11.6*
*scy009_Scythian*



*6.3*
*Anatolia_N_Rev5*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.0662% / 0.06623697 | R7P | ADC: 0.25x RC
*

*30.6*
*I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*20.3*
*Bul8_Balkans_BronzeAge*



*20.3*
*I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE*



*19.8*
*MoriscoConvertAndalusia_I7425*



*5.6*
*RISE145_Polwica_Poland_3677_years*



*3.4*
*scy304_Scythian*




*

*

----------


## Jovialis

Thanks Duarte, I'd upvote but I'm out of juice. I think it's high time we start updating this spreadsheet again. I have quite a few updates pending. With Salento's help we can try to ascertain all available samples. Also, with Maciamo's expertise, we can see these samples be utilized as coherent groups for the ethnicity Checker.

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks Duarte, I'd upvote but I'm out of juice. I think it's high time we start updating this spreadsheet again. I have quite a few updates pending. With Salento's help we can try to ascertain all available samples. Also, with Maciamo's expertise, we can see these samples be utilized as coherent groups for the ethnicity Checker.


I'm the one who thanks to you, Salento and Maciamo for the great work that allows us to make an ancestry assessment much beyond the commercial calculators.

----------


## Salento

> I'm the one who thanks to you, Salento and Maciamo for the great work that allows us to make an ancestry assessment much beyond the commercial calculators.


Thanks Duarte for consolidating the various samples :)

----------


## Salento

from: ... _Genetic structure of 15,000y old North Africans associated with the Iberomaurusian_

Grotte des Pigeons, Taforalt, Morocco:



```
TAF009_Dod_K12b,0.00,3.54,60.38,2.05,0.00,0.00,2.48,18.95,8.83,0.00,0.00,3.78
TAF010_Dod_K12b,0.00,0.55,63.90,3.27,0.00,0.17,1.39,18.70,5.98,0.00,0.00,6.05
TAF011_Dod_K12b,0.00,1.28,64.11,2.45,0.00,0.07,0.70,18.22,5.74,0.18,0.00,7.24
TAF012_Dod_K12b,0.00,1.79,63.81,0.80,0.44,0.00,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0.00,7.35
TAF013_Dod_K12b,0.00,1.07,61.84,2.72,0.00,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0.00,0.00,6.89
TAF014_Dod_K12b,0.00,0.74,62.76,2.95,0.00,0.00,2.12,18.14,5.34,0.00,0.00,7.95
TAF015_Dod_K12b,0.00,0.00,62.82,1.87,0.00,0.90,0.00,15.76,6.67,3.45,0.00,8.52
```

https://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6388/548

----------


## Jovialis

> from: ... _Genetic structure of 15,000y old North Africans associated with the Iberomaurusian_
> 
> Grotte des Pigeons, Taforalt, Morocco:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> TAF009_Dod_K12b,0.00,3.54,60.38,2.05,0.00,0.00,2.48,18.95,8.83,0.00,0.00,3.78
> TAF010_Dod_K12b,0.00,0.55,63.90,3.27,0.00,0.17,1.39,18.70,5.98,0.00,0.00,6.05
> ...


This is a fantastic addition to the overall set! These Iberomaurusian form correctly near Maciamo's grouping for Epipalaeolithic North Africa.

----------

